# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Ban Hunting and All Animal Cruelty

## Pork Chop

_"Dont make me hunt with you no more"_  Muttley, US
Is modern day hunting really a sport, entertainment, or a psychopathic pastime? In an age where hunting is no longer the difference between life and death, what makes people still do it? Is it the thrill at the sight of blood, or the excitement of being able to kill in safety? Where once hunters roamed out of necessity for food carrying rocks and clubs, todays blood sports aficionados dress appropriately for target practice, Rambo style  or bring a chair and kill anything that moves. 


In our mundane and regulated lives, does a once a year hunting season satisfy a minority primeval blood lust? Like the serial killer who kills not out of any necessity, but for enjoyment.

Dont turn away  look! This is sport? 

Bulls tortured with swords and set on fire while still alive in Spain.

English dogs rip a live Fox cub to pieces.

America: _And then you smash their heads on the floor till theyre dead._ Who taught children who will grow up to be adults this savagery? 



_"What have I done to you to deserve this?"_
As humans we are programmed to respond to distress, but not all, yet all psychopaths started life with a complete disregard for the feelings of others. Hunting is not a pastime that anyone suddenly takes up, its learned from an early age and by teen years those who engage in blood sports are already seasoned killers. How many hunters in a first world society kill for food? Do they starve at the end of the hunting season? Does everyone really eat everything they kill?

_"Canned hunts are big businessthere are an estimated 1,000 game preserves in the U.S., with some 5,000 so-called exotic ranchers in North America. Ted Turner, the countrys largest private landowner, allows hunters to pay thousands of dollars to kill bison, deer, African antelopes, and turkeys on his 2 million acres."_  PETA.

The Monsters among us

_"NB, a trapper in Wisconsin, live traps coyotes and sells them to hunting clubs, to be brutally shredded to death by hungry dogs."_ - via Olga Cárdenas.

Hunting

_"A member of the Maine BowHunters Alliance estimates that 50 percent of animals who are shot with crossbows are wounded but not killed. A study of 80 radio-collared white-tailed deer found that of the 22 deer who had been shot with traditional archery equipment, 11 were wounded but not recovered by hunters.

A British study of deer hunting found that 11 percent of deer killed by hunters died only after being shot two or more times and that some wounded deer suffered for more than 15 minutes before dying."_

There will always be those that will find an excuse to excuse cruelty in whatever form it takes, be it experiments, supposedly hunting for food, sport, entertainment  


God didnt create animals to torture and kill for our pleasure. If you can look at these pictures and have an urge to kill and maim, even if you excuse the suffering by calling it hunting, youve already lost your humanity.


The good news

https://weloveanimals.me/abused-dog-...-proven-wrong/

_"The fact that man knows right from wrong proves his intellectual superiority to the other creatures; but the fact that he can do wrong proves his moral inferiority to any creatures that cannot."_  Mark Twain.

Thought for today: If Gods creatures could speak, how many of them would want to personally meet you?

Whether in this life or the next, those who kill for their own personal pleasure will face a reckoning because in time and space we will all meet again.

----------

Frankenvoter (07-27-2019)

----------


## Brat

I totally agree on: Bullfighting.  It is an abomination and should be outlawed everywhere.  Fox Hunting.  NO one eats fox.  ANY torturing of ANY animal should be punished in kind.

----------

Knightkore (07-30-2019),Lone Gunman (07-27-2019),MrogersNhood (07-29-2019),Pork Chop (07-27-2019)

----------


## Crusader

Lets talk about it over a burger or a pulled pork sandwich.

67EE3CDD-CE74-4C51-B986-68040CDD0E98.jpegD456E569-A5C7-40D3-9B7F-8234924B314D.jpegF2AC2DFA-4155-452E-84D2-484CBA9D8FA3.jpeg

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-27-2019),Kris P Bacon (07-27-2019),Lone Gunman (07-27-2019),MrogersNhood (07-29-2019),spamking (07-29-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Lets talk about it over a burger or a pulled pork sandwich.
> 
> 67EE3CDD-CE74-4C51-B986-68040CDD0E98.jpegD456E569-A5C7-40D3-9B7F-8234924B314D.jpegF2AC2DFA-4155-452E-84D2-484CBA9D8FA3.jpeg


_'My poor bretheren'_ said Pork Chop.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

While I detest sport hunting, taking meat that you need or culling feral pest are more ethical than 95% of farming. What hog do you think had a better life? The one raised in a small pen full of shit and crowded into an environment that REQUIRES large amounts of antibiotics and fed huge amounts of processed food (maybe GMO grains, etc) And you can bet, when slaughter day comes, they are fully aware of what's coming.

Or, the wild one I shot who never saw it coming and died in seconds, having lived free in the woods it's entire life, eating what it pleased? Never an antibiotic or processed feeds. Not crowded into a pen of shit.

If I were a pig, I know what I would choose.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-27-2019),Crusader (07-27-2019),Lone Gunman (07-27-2019),MedicineBow (07-29-2019),MrogersNhood (07-29-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> I totally agree on: Bullfighting.  It is an abomination and should be outlawed everywhere.  Fox Hunting.  NO one eats fox.  ANY torturing of ANY animal should be punished in kind.


That bull you see in the photo isn't dead (nearly and probably wishing it was), it's standing there with its head on fire!

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I totally agree on: Bullfighting.  It is an abomination and should be outlawed everywhere.  Fox Hunting.  NO one eats fox.  ANY torturing of ANY animal should be punished in kind.


Have to agree with you there @Brat .

That said, fox is considered a fur bearing animal. That means that out there in the shit (world), people pay big money (BIG money! ) for fur coats and stuff. This creates a market for these fur bearing animals of which there are dozens. Martin are probably the most commonly caught fur bearer. The north woods are the areas that contain the most fur bearers although beaver, muskrat and coons are the most prevalent here in the lower 48.

I know this is not what many want to hear but it is a renewable industry as well. I am not saying it is good nor bad. I am just saying here that people pay large $$$,$$$ for furs. Perhaps concentrating on this consumer end of these products will bring this to a halt.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-27-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> While I detest sport hunting, taking meat that you need or culling feral pest are more ethical than 95% of farming. What hog do you think had a better life? The one raised in a small pen full of shit and crowded into an environment that REQUIRES large amounts of antibiotics and fed huge amounts of processed food (maybe GMO grains, etc) And you can bet, when slaughter day comes, they are fully aware of what's coming.
> 
> Or, the wild one I shot who never saw it coming and died in seconds, having lived free in the woods it's entire life, eating what it pleased? Never an antibiotic or processed feeds. Not crowded into a pen of shit.
> 
> If I were a pig, I know what I would choose.


If I were a pig I wouldn’t choose either. God’s creatures Krispy, hunting season applies to liberals only. Some of those images near reduce me to tears. Brit animal lover and all that.

----------


## Death-Ninja

Here in Wisconsin its legal to hunt bear with packs of dogs, actually this is how they hunt down bobcat too. This blood-sport is referred to as "hounding" and its impossible to defend, every human participant is drawn to it specifically for the violence, and a bear cornered at a tree can kill and maim many dogs before the humans decide to get out of their trucks after watching the fighting and kill the bear. 

We have a thriving population of gray wolves up here, they kill an average of about 28 such dogs every year, particularly from July to the end of bear hounding season in October. I have seen many such wolf killed dogs, and then listened on as the hounders who exploited them for their blood-sport swear violent revenge upon the wolves who killed their murderous dogs. Its clear to any rationale human being the hounders are mentally unstable as they swear such vengeance, never acknowledging that nature has a right to survive, and to kill them and their dogs right back! 

There is no human on earth I hate more then the type of murderous man or women who participates in these savage and primitive blood-sports, they are creatures the earth would be far better off without....

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-27-2019),Lone Gunman (07-27-2019),Pork Chop (07-27-2019)

----------


## Brat

And btw, can you please put those fucking pictures on a LINK?

----------


## RMNIXON

Hunting is part of nature as dogs were once wolves. You think they were eating vegetables and smelling the flowers until man came along?

Nature is NOT A SAFE SPACE!  :Sofa:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-27-2019),Crusader (07-27-2019),Lone Gunman (07-27-2019),MedicineBow (07-29-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> And btw, can you please put those fucking pictures on a LINK?


Naw, I don't do image links, only quote links. You can find them if you do a google images upload.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

Suggesting all hunting is for sport is very incorrect. I know people that hunt and fish a lot and they fill their freezers with meat that they don't have to pay for at the grocery store. The wild meat is also better and probably more healthy. Do these people do it for sport? There is somewhat of a sport element to it but most don't let the meat go to waste either. 

If people are hunting just to mount a head on the wall, that's sick. If they hunt the animal, keep the meat, and mount the head, is that still sick? Most deer hunters that I know only save the rack. The rack is renewable for each deer yearly.

Some people want a head to mount so bad that they will do sick things. One time, I hit a deer along my route from work. I was able to drive off but reported it. By the next morning as I drove through, someone had come along and cut the head off at the shoulders. You know that they did that to mount it. It was an impressive buck. These worms wanted to mount it and tell everyone what a great buck they hunted.

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-27-2019),Lone Gunman (07-27-2019),MrogersNhood (07-29-2019),Rickity Plumber (07-27-2019),RMNIXON (07-27-2019)

----------


## Crusader

Rather I like it or not I’m not going to tell another country what should or should not be legal there. We don’t have bullfights or cockfighting here(legally). The type of hunting we have that is legal is the main source of income that protect and save these animals and their habitat, if you ban hunting in the US all these precious animals everybody loves so much will die far worse and in much larger numbers. It’s the classic case of people not seeing the forest though the trees, you’ll end up helping them all to death. Stow your feelings for a second and take off the blinders.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-27-2019),Kris P Bacon (07-27-2019),Lone Gunman (07-27-2019),MedicineBow (07-29-2019),MrogersNhood (07-29-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Here in Wisconsin its legal to hunt bear with packs of dogs, actually this is how they hunt down bobcat too. This blood-sport is referred to as "hounding" and its impossible to defend, every human participant is drawn to it specifically for the violence, and a bear cornered at a tree can kill and maim many dogs before the humans decide to get out of their trucks after watching the fighting and kill the bear. 
> 
> We have a thriving population of gray wolves up here, they kill an average of about 28 such dogs every year, particularly from July to the end of bear hounding season in October. I have seen many such wolf killed dogs, and then listened on as the hounders who exploited them for their blood-sport swear violent revenge upon the wolves who killed their murderous dogs. Its clear to any rationale human being the hounders are mentally unstable as they swear such vengeance, never acknowledging that nature has a right to survive, and to kill them and their dogs right back! 
> 
> There is no human on earth I hate more then the type of murderous man or women who participates in these savage and primitive blood-sports, they are creatures the earth would be far better off without....


Ditto for hog dog hunting. Some use the excuse of live trapping for pen feeding, that's BS you can use live catch traps that dont injure hogs or dogs.

----------

Lone Gunman (07-27-2019),MrogersNhood (07-29-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

No one is telling anyone what to do. It’s why the thread doesn’t mention one country, but is about animal cruelty overall. Those involved will always find excuses.

----------


## Lone Gunman

responsible hunting and animal cruelty are not one in the same.

there will always be irresponsible hunters, just as there are irresponsible drivers, drinkers, gun owners, parents, teachers, police officers, soldiers, etc etc.

deal with the lawbreakers and animal sadists in the harshest manner possible (yes, some sentencing guidelines need to be given real teeth; they're a joke atm) and move on.

----------

Brat (07-27-2019),Conservative Libertarian (07-27-2019),MedicineBow (07-29-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),spamking (07-29-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

Responsible hunting? It’s the 21st century for Gods’ sake. Spears, crossbows, bows and arrows, or smashing in the heads of those wounded, while dressed like Rambo … What is this, the Middle-Ages? When that’s finished there are the obligatory photos beside the victims – it’s nothing to do with gathering food for the coming winter months, it’s barbaric behaviour presented as a sport and officially called a hunting season.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Dearest Pork Chop, that hog filled our empty freezer and some friends bellies too. Were we starving? Not quite but it was down to canned goods that month and little $, like the end of some months. Unexpected expenses put a crimp on us, that month.

Kinda like fishing and keeping the catch, will 99% starve without it? No but it is a welcome influx.

Not something I take lightly or for fun, but there if I need it.

That was maybe 4-5 years ago and I have felt no need to take another

Now you want to see a man most call sadist but you cant eat pork or beef without? The frontline guy at the slaughterhouse that wields the captive bolt gun (hate to have his dreams)

The meat you consume, did not just up and die of old age.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-29-2019),Crusader (07-28-2019),MrogersNhood (08-01-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Crusader

> Responsible hunting? It’s the 21st century for Gods’ sake. Spears, crossbows, bows and arrows, or smashing in the heads of those wounded, while dressed like Rambo … What is this, the Middle-Ages? When that’s finished there are the obligatory photos beside the victims – it’s nothing to do with gathering food for the coming winter months, it’s barbaric behaviour presented as a sport and officially called a hunting season.


You support barbaric behavior anytime you buy beef/pork/chicken/fish etc at the market or restaurant. But your fine with that, because you don’t see it. Unless you are a vegan, your a hypocrite. How many times have you taken a pic of that fancy steak or lobster dinner, next time why don’t you go back in the kitchen and watch them boil that lobster alive for you. You are far worse then a hunter, you let others do your dirty work for you, then hide behind it, that’s shameful.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-29-2019),MedicineBow (07-29-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),spamking (07-29-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Dearest Pork Chop, that hog filled our empty freezer and some friends bellies too. Were we starving? Not quite but it was down to canned goods that month and little $, like the end of some months. Unexpected expenses put a crimp on us, that month.
> 
> Kinda like fishing and keeping the catch, will 99% starve without it? No but it is a welcome influx.
> 
> Not something I take lightly or for fun, but there if I need it.
> 
> That was maybe 4-5 years ago and I have felt no need to take another
> 
> Now you want to see a man most call sadist but you cant eat pork or beef without? The frontline guy at the slaughterhouse that wields the captive bolt gun (hate to have his dreams)
> ...


Krispy, is it that bad? Even the poorest in America dont have to do that, do they? Its not the days of the Pilgrims arriving, its 2019 and youve got welfare and Wal-Mart now. When you look at the hunting season crowd, their rifles, travel and paraphernalia must cost thousands. In a natural disaster hunting would be perfectly normal, but what Im saying is its not a sport, its a barbaric activity presented as sport. Its not even a cultural thing; from estimates only around 15% in the US engage in it.

Look at this character. Out in the woods throwing spears at bears. What is this, darkest Africa?! Hes not doing that because hes hungry, hes thinks its fun.


The guy down at the abattoir with the bolt gun doesnt have nightmares Krispy. Hes got the same mentality as the hunters who enjoy killing, using different methods.

My bedroom window looks out onto a row of big trees, with a six feet high privet hedge, only about 30 feet away. Its got an owl, a fox I saw, weve got squirrels and lots of birds. I throw any waste food I have under the trees. I enjoy sitting here in the mornings with the window open, drinking a cup of tea and watching all that wildlife jumping around. It would never enter my head to think about getting an air rifle and killing them, or throwing bricks at them for sport. In fact my mornings would be emptier without them.

----------


## Pork Chop

> You support barbaric behavior anytime you buy beef/pork/chicken/fish etc at the market or restaurant. But your fine with that, because you dont see it. Unless you are a vegan, your a hypocrite. How many times have you taken a pic of that fancy steak or lobster dinner, next time why dont you go back in the kitchen and watch them boil that lobster alive for you. You are far worse then a hunter, you let others do your dirty work for you, then hide behind it, thats shameful.


I openly admit I eat meat, a minimum amount. Ive never said hunting is wrong in the right circumstances. What I dont do is kill for the fun of it and try to disguise it with terms such as hunting or sport. I must admit that when I hear of one of these psychopaths being mauled or accidently shot by another sadist, it does bring a smile to my face.  :Smiley20:

----------


## Conan

Future venison chops.

012.JPG

ZVENNZE033-1.jpg

Venison Double-Cut Rib Chops 100% Free-Range | Shop D'Artagnan

Enjoy.

OK not sure how I can delete this thumbnail.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-29-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),spamking (07-29-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Make Hunting Hogs in Texas a paid bounty program

----------

Physics Hunter (07-29-2019),spamking (07-29-2019),Swedgin (07-29-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

So you do have Libs here.  Those that would conflate trophy hunting with legal hunting for controlled conservation and controlling nuisance and invasive species with disgusting bullfighting and illegal dog use.

Enjoy your lies lib, enjoy the cage of logic that you are in by choice, enjoy the caged meat that you eat without killing, nurturing, conserving or gutting it.

I am outside the cages, in the woods.  In nature.  Part of nature.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-29-2019),MedicineBow (07-29-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),spamking (07-29-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I openly admit I eat meat, a minimum amount. I’ve never said hunting is wrong in the right circumstances. What I don’t do is kill for the fun of it and try to disguise it with terms such as hunting or sport. I must admit that when I hear of one of these psychopaths being mauled or accidently shot by another sadist, it does bring a smile to my face.


You do realize that Evolutionary theory confirms that until Hominids starting consuming meat, brain size relative to body-weight was severely limited.

Just say'in...

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-29-2019),spamking (07-29-2019),Swedgin (07-30-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Ditto for hog dog hunting. Some use the excuse of live trapping for pen feeding, that's BS you can use live catch traps that dont injure hogs or dogs.


All feral hogs should be eradicated in the US, they are a non-native species and destroy habitat for native wildlife.


It'll never happen, but it's pretty much open season on coy hogs/razorbacks.

Did you know it only takes one generation to go from domestic pig to revert to Razorback?

Bullfighting is terrible. As far as cock fights? They're chickens, who cares? For some reason Uncle Sugar does.  :Loco:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-29-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),spamking (07-29-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> All feral hogs should be eradicated in the US, they are a non-native species and destroy habitat for native wildlife.
> 
> 
> It'll never happen, but it's pretty much open season on coy hogs/razorbacks.
> 
> Did you know it only takes one generation to go from domestic pig to revert to Razorback?
> 
> Bullfighting is terrible. As far as cock fights? They're chickens, who cares? For some reason Uncle Sugar does.


Yepp. Cubans and cock fighting go way back. Of course Florida is known for its Cuban population and its prized cocks.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-29-2019),MrogersNhood (07-29-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Yepp. Cubans and cock fighting go way back. Of course Florida is known for its Cuban population and its prized cocks.



They like them Banties, don't they?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-29-2019)

----------


## Canadianeye

*"We ought to ban hunting, I suggest, if there isn't a purpose other than sport and fun. That should be against the law. It's time now."*

*Cass Sunstein* - Obama Regulatory Czar, husband to Samantha Power former American UN Ambassador.

I think there are excessives that inhibit man, and excessives that limit man...and I think it has been proven that there are those who seek nothing more than to control others, via exercising legislatively means to limit them in some capacity.

They will often use cute pictures of puppy dogs, or baby seals...in the same vein as "the children" - for emotional appeal. They also often seek to destroy tradition _as a matter of course_ towards the desired control.

And their hunger for excessive control - does not come with an off switch.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-29-2019),Hillofbeans (07-29-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## memesofine

I am all for banning Bull fighting, dog fighting, cock fighting, etc. BUT we need to hunt, as it culls down a herd and MOST HUNTERS hunt to use THE MEAT to feed their families. so get a grip about banning ALL HUNTING. this has to be posted by some city slickers. Try living out in the wilds of ALASKA AND SURVIVE. you'd change your tune in a heartbeat. sheeesh

----------

Canadianeye (07-29-2019),Conservative Libertarian (07-29-2019),Kris P Bacon (07-29-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

Pork Chop is a nice guy but he is obviously an urban dweller that has no idea how people who do not live in densely populated urban areas interact with the natural environment. He has implied that there is no need to hunt or fish for food in the US even when such scenarios were presented. How is a person low on funds but needs some meat to eat supposed to get the meat? Are they supposed to sell their souls to the government and go on food stamps or go out and hunt some for themselves like a non-liberal HUMAN?

----------

Canadianeye (07-29-2019),Kris P Bacon (07-29-2019),memesofine (07-29-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),spamking (07-29-2019),Swedgin (07-29-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

Ban hunting in Tennessee, and we better set aside a few million dollars to deal with the White Tail deer population.

(They are at their highest population numbers in recorded history, perhaps ALL of history, as we have not only removed most of the predators, but, pastures, yards, fields, etc. are virtual smorgassbords for them!)

There are strict laws and guidelines for hunting.  (The Crossbow, for example, is NOT legal for many hunts, although that probably depends on the specific state...)

The problem is not "hunters," but,  "hunters who also break the law...."

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-29-2019),Kris P Bacon (07-29-2019),memesofine (07-29-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),spamking (07-29-2019)

----------


## spamking

> Responsible hunting? Its the 21st century for Gods sake. Spears, crossbows, bows and arrows, or smashing in the heads of those wounded, while dressed like Rambo  What is this, the Middle-Ages? When thats finished there are the obligatory photos beside the victims  its nothing to do with gathering food for the coming winter months, its barbaric behaviour presented as a sport and officially called a hunting season.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-29-2019),Swedgin (07-29-2019)

----------


## spamking

> I openly admit I eat meat, a minimum amount. Ive never said hunting is wrong in the right circumstances. What I dont do is kill for the fun of it and try to disguise it with terms such as hunting or sport. I must admit that when I hear of one of these psychopaths being mauled or accidently shot by another sadist, it does bring a smile to my face.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-29-2019),Swedgin (07-29-2019)

----------


## spamking

This reminds me . . . I need to thaw out some venison to make some jerky this week.

----------

NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

> Pork Chop is a nice guy but he is obviously an urban dweller that has no idea how people who do not live in densely populated urban areas interact with the natural environment. He has implied that there is no need to hunt or fish for food in the US even when such scenarios were presented. How is a person low on funds but needs some meat to eat supposed to get the meat? Are they supposed to sell their souls to the government and go on food stamps or go out and hunt some for themselves like a non-liberal HUMAN?


To say nothing of the fact that Venison is actually MUCH better for you, than steak, ham, bacon, or, even chicken!

VERY, VERY little "fat" in any "wild game...."

(You just have to know how to prepare it!!!  Venison gets dry, real fast.  GREAT in chilli, though!)


And wild Turkey or Duck, is fantastic!

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-29-2019),spamking (07-29-2019)

----------


## jirqoadai

so its wrong to hunt groundhog sunning himself on a low hanging branch with rocks.
mkay. what would be more sporting. using a 22mag and letting him rot?

----------


## Canadianeye

There has always been a normative curve in society, that addresses issues of extremes, both traditional and progressive.

The narrative has been owned by the progressives for a very long time now, and everyone with at least a somewhat intelligent mind can see how that lands negatively in societies.

The fact of the matter is, is that the progressives *exploit* for manipulative gain for myriad reasons...couched in emotions. I know this to be fact, because the facts are obvious and evidenced.

How so?

Well, that would be evidenced by Conservatives who do not want to see animal cruelty. Whether it be maiming, torturing or killing bulls for sport...or pet abuse in any form, yet - have the intelligence and foresight to understand that traditions are targets for progressives...to eventually end up with no fishing, no hunting, no guns and running the risk of your child to be removed to Child Protective Services for a magnifying glass and ants incident.

The modern liberal/Progressive generates the slow death of a thousand slippery slopes well traveled...in the name of bettering our societies, while producing the exact opposite.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-29-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),Swedgin (07-29-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

> Make Hunting Hogs in Texas a paid bounty program


Pythons in the Everglades as well.  (Right now, I think they DO have a "bounty" for pythons, but, it's not making much headway....)

But, I have always thought that shooting a wild hog would be cool.  They are becoming invasive, and, I would think, that a wild hog tastes much better than venison!

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-29-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## spamking

> Pythons in the Everglades as well.  (Right now, I think they DO have a "bounty" for pythons, but, it's not making much headway....)
> 
> But, I have always thought that shooting a wild hog would be cool.  They are becoming invasive, and, I would think, that a wild hog tastes much better than venison!


I killed a couple of wild hogs with my bow about 4 years ago.  Very lean meat.  Not a ton of flavor either.  The pork chops were very small compared to the farm-fed ones you can buy at the grocery store.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-29-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),Rickity Plumber (07-29-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

I don’t see the correlation between hunting and politics. Saying hunting is a tradition is like saying bring back the traditional witch trials which also existed in the days when people had to hunt, or starve. There is absolutely no need for it in a modern day society and of course, everyone denies the carnage which is placed on others. It’s also nothing to do with gun ownership, which was introduced to protect.

In a first world society people need to hunt to feed their families? That’s the biggest load of BS excuse ever. How many of you live in the wilds of Alaska? Even PH stated; _‘Make no mistake that there is a primal rush one gets from taking a game animal …’_ That’s what it’s about, isn’t it. It’s that thrill of killing something legally. 

Look at the people who engage in this. They turn up in their SUVs, dressed like Rambo, with expensive equipment specifically to engage in killing. There’s even an image I’ve put with one such creature sitting in a folding seat firing away. These are the same people who would watch bare knuckle fist fights, badger baiting and pit bull fights. They love the sight of pain and blood, not their own of course, those of others and especially those that can’t fight back. A disgusting left-over practice that ought to have been abolished years ago.

----------


## Swedgin

> I killed a couple of wild hogs with my bow about 4 years ago.  Very lean meat.  Not a ton of flavor either.  The pork chops were very small compared to the farm-fed ones you can buy at the grocery store.


Interesting.

I figured the meat would be leaner, but, still good.  

Still, though....I hate seeing waste, and, with all those feral pigs out there, NEEDING to be hunted....well, that could solve two problems with one, ahem...bullet.....

(Mass hunt those fuckers, and have a system to get them slaughtered ASAP, and, then given to homeless shelters, etc.)

Again, I am not a hunter, myself.  But, I hate seeing all that meat (And, often, HIDE), go to waste.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-29-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

> I dont see the correlation between hunting and politics.


--The correlation is that MOST who want to ban hunting, altogether, are from the Left side of the aisle.  And, THEN there are the GUNS!!!!!!!  (We all know who hates GUNS, and want more gun control...)




> Saying hunting is a tradition is like saying bring back the traditional witch trials which also existed in the days when people had to hunt, or starve.


--That is your OPINION on the matter.  While not a hunter, myself, I have plenty of friends who are, and, basically grew up with hunting all around me.  My father and nephew had a DEEP bond, much of it through going hunting.  Hell, we have even had "Wild Game Dinners" at the company, which was great for "business."  And, the "hunting traditions" that my father taught us, was to take CARE of the environment.  EAT your kills.  Leave the camp/hunting grounds in BETTER condition than you found them in, etc.




> There is absolutely no need for it in a modern day society and of course, everyone denies the carnage which is placed on others.


--Vegans say that MEAT is not needed for a "modern day society."  I strongly disagree!
--But, speaking of what is needed for a "modern day society," well....MOST THINGS ARE NOT.  We do not NEED Movies, or Music Radio.  We do not NEED fast cars, or, heavy SUV's.  We do not NEED football games, or, symphonies, or Flea Markets.

These are just some of the many things that modern humans may find pleasure in.  And, hunting is one of them.




> Its also nothing to do with gun ownership, which was introduced to protect.


--Well, actually, it does, as most hunters own a gun.  Now, if someone is ONLY a Bow hunter, then gun ownership has nothing to to with them.  NOTE that Ulysses S Grant 'allowed' Confederate soldiers to keep their rifles because he knew they would need them to hunt once they got back home.




> In a first world society people need to hunt to feed their families? Thats the biggest load of BS excuse ever. How many of you live in the wilds of Alaska? Even PH stated; _Make no mistake that there is a primal rush one gets from taking a game animal  Thats what its about, isnt it. Its that thrill of killing something legally. 
> _



--Even though the meat is not NEEDED (Because we have all those magic steaks and pork chops that were grown with absolutely NO suffering of the animal.....), there ARE many who use wild game as a staple.  Hell, I often ask for any ground Venison or "back strap" my friends might have from their kills (The "ground" they part with, the "back strap," not so much.....)  

We did not eat wild game at every meal, of course, but, when I was growing up, I had plenty of Venison steaks, Chilli, and Spaghetti.  LOTS of wild duck and turkey.  Hell, I used to grill Moose and Elk for my friends in college!

People also race cars, and, beat each other up in the ring, and on the football field, calling it "Fun."  Thousands of us sit in the stands, relishing at their violent collisions, because....we think it is fun too!




> Look at the people who engage in this. They turn up in their SUVs, dressed like Rambo, with expensive equipment specifically to engage in killing.


--Yep!  That was my old man!  (By the way:  ALL guns are made "specifically engage in killing."  Well, except for Nerf and Water guns.....)




> Theres even an image Ive put with one such creature sitting in a folding seat firing away.



---???? Are you talking about "deer stands?"




> These are the same people who would watch bare knuckle fist fights, badger baiting and pit bull fights. They love the sight of pain and blood, not their own of course, those of others and especially those that cant fight back. A disgusting left-over practice that ought to have been abolished years ago.


--That statement was full of stereotypical generalizaions and ignorance.

Again, my Father LOVED hunting, but, he did NOT like those other things you say go a long with it.  I think you are trying to force ALL hunters in a small, little stereotype.  (Oh, and BOARS....those fuckers WILL "fight back....."  And, if you miss one of those bastards charging you, you gonna feel it!)

But, I must ask you what you find more "disgusting:"

--Hunters, shooting, dressing, and eating a Deer, or a Moose, or something like that.

--Same Moose, or Deer, along with it's entire family and herd, starving to death, and, dying of disease, even as they begin to eat people's gardens, get into trash, etc.?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-29-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),Someguy (07-30-2019)

----------


## Canadianeye

> *I dont see the correlation between hunting and politics.* Saying hunting is a tradition is like saying bring back the traditional witch trials which also existed in the days when people had to hunt, or starve. There is absolutely no need for it in a modern day society and of course, everyone denies the carnage which is placed on others. Its also nothing to do with gun ownership, which was introduced to protect.
> 
> In a first world society people need to hunt to feed their families? Thats the biggest load of BS excuse ever. How many of you live in the wilds of Alaska? Even PH stated; _Make no mistake that there is a primal rush one gets from taking a game animal _ Thats what its about, isnt it. Its that thrill of killing something legally. 
> 
> Look at the people who engage in this. They turn up in their SUVs, dressed like Rambo, with expensive equipment specifically to engage in killing. Theres even an image Ive put with one such creature sitting in a folding seat firing away. These are the same people who would watch bare knuckle fist fights, badger baiting and pit bull fights. They love the sight of pain and blood, not their own of course, those of others and especially those that cant fight back. A disgusting left-over practice that ought to have been abolished years ago.


Of course you don't see a correlation - despite me citing Obamas Regulatory Czar. /chuckle.

Here. Read one of Obamas top political people, who also wrote the book Nudge...you know, about nudging society in directions, which is, progressivism by a different name.

https://chicagounbound.uchicago.edu/...urnal_articles

If you are a video type guy, there is this quickie (which I am pretty sure you would end up endorsing as a similar position, (hunting and pets are akin to slavery and genocide). I wouldn't want to put words in your mouth though.




There are longer videos I'm sure, but it has been a while since I watched them, or sought them out even...back when I used to follow the <cough cough> musings, ramblings and machinations of the extremely political Obama Regulatory Czar, and his <cough cough> American Ambassador to the UN wife Samantha Power, in a political role (cough cough) under the Obama administration and still under increased investigation for her role in current political affairs of unmasking etc.




A UK take on the same, if that helps. Animals should be able to sue, via human lawyers. Cass Sunstein.

Talking pets: Obama's guru wants animals to sue you â¢ The Register

----------


## spamking

> Interesting.
> 
> I figured the meat would be leaner, but, still good.  
> 
> Still, though....I hate seeing waste, and, with all those feral pigs out there, NEEDING to be hunted....well, that could solve two problems with one, ahem...bullet.....
> 
> (Mass hunt those fuckers, and have a system to get them slaughtered ASAP, and, then given to homeless shelters, etc.)
> 
> Again, I am not a hunter, myself.  But, I hate seeing all that meat (And, often, HIDE), go to waste.


Sometimes the hogs are so old it isn't worth processing to be honest . . . the younger ones are much better IMO.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-29-2019),Rickity Plumber (07-29-2019),Swedgin (07-29-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

We roasted a huge duck for a late lunch , I know now that I could eat good if it all goes down (And I can grow onions & Brussels Sprouts & shoot a hog now & then )

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-29-2019),spamking (07-30-2019)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> I don’t see the correlation between hunting and politics. Saying hunting is a tradition is like saying bring back the traditional witch trials which also existed in the days when people had to hunt, or starve. There is absolutely no need for it in a modern day society and of course, everyone denies the carnage which is placed on others. It’s also nothing to do with gun ownership, which was introduced to protect.
> 
> In a first world society people need to hunt to feed their families? That’s the biggest load of BS excuse ever. How many of you live in the wilds of Alaska? Even PH stated; _‘Make no mistake that there is a primal rush one gets from taking a game animal …’_ That’s what it’s about, isn’t it. It’s that thrill of killing something legally. 
> 
> Look at the people who engage in this. They turn up in their SUVs, dressed like Rambo, with expensive equipment specifically to engage in killing. There’s even an image I’ve put with one such creature sitting in a folding seat firing away. These are the same people who would watch bare knuckle fist fights, badger baiting and pit bull fights. They love the sight of pain and blood, not their own of course, those of others and especially those that can’t fight back. A disgusting left-over practice that ought to have been abolished years ago.


This post only bolsters my last post in this thread. You are ignorant of the entire picture wrt hunting. This post reveals you as someone who has not been very far outside of city limits nor as someone that understands the way of living outside of a densely populated urban area.

----------

NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

Again, its nothing to do with politics, progressivism or otherwise. Its an issue of morality. Im a city guy? I dont live in a city. I take it you are all 19th century mountain men?  :Smile:  You are a tiny minority and the sooner the Federal government regulate against this barbarity the better. Youll never convince me that the evil cruelty Ive shown in the images here is anything to be proud of. If things are so bad put yourselves on food stamps. Its like something out of a horror movie!

So its not about hungry bellies and putting food on the table, its about violence for the sake of it.

Have you ever stopped and wondered why the US is such a violent society? The kill em video games? The mass shootings? The violence on the streets? Do you think firing crossbows and throwing spears at animals isnt just an extension of that?

Not only cant you spot the correlation, you simply dont get it, do you.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Have you ever stopped and wondered why the US is such a violent society? The ’kill em’ video games? The mass shootings? The violence on the streets? Do you think firing crossbows and throwing spears at animals isn’t just an extension of that?
> 
> Not only can’t you spot the correlation, you simply don’t get it, do you.


The fact that I kill hundreds of thousands of zombies in video games makes me no more a violent barbarian than Braveheart or Conan.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-30-2019),darroll (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),spamking (07-30-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

My 'suv' was my bicycle, my 'rambo' attire was my shorts and tee shirts and croc sandals (though i do wear earth tone, 90% of my wardrobe) my 'folding chair' was the earth i sat upon.

My 'sophisticated hunting equipment' was my cap n ball pistol, a bowie knife and caping knife and some rope and a nylon sleeping bag, bag, to put the field dressed carcass in.

We ate for months off it, nary an EBT card involved.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

As I said, you still don't get it.  :Smile:

----------


## Pork Chop

> My 'suv' was my bicycle, my 'rambo' attire was my shorts and tee shirts and croc sandals (though i do wear earth tone, 90% of my wardrobe) my 'folding chair' was the earth i sat upon.
> 
> My 'sophisticated hunting equipment' was my cap n ball pistol, a bowie knife and caping knife and some rope and a nylon sleeping bag, bag, to put the field dressed carcass in.
> 
> We ate for months off it, nary an EBT card involved.


Krispy its 2019, not 1819. You know, first world, technology and all that? No one lives like that anymore, well, cept in Africa. We got stores n food aplenty. Were the first world, we dont do the caveman stuff no more. Yet wait, is there a secret the Muricans arent telling me?  :Thinking: 

 
Pork Chop says

Have your civil war on the streets, kill each other with clubs, spears and crossbows and whilst youre doing that nature and the creatures in it can have a well-deserved break.  :Smiley20: 

----------


## memesofine

> I don’t see the correlation between hunting and politics. Saying hunting is a tradition is like saying bring back the traditional witch trials which also existed in the days when people had to hunt, or starve. There is absolutely no need for it in a modern day society and of course, everyone denies the carnage which is placed on others. It’s also nothing to do with gun ownership, which was introduced to protect.
> 
> In a first world society people need to hunt to feed their families? That’s the biggest load of BS excuse ever. How many of you live in the wilds of Alaska? Even PH stated; _‘Make no mistake that there is a primal rush one gets from taking a game animal …’_ That’s what it’s about, isn’t it. It’s that thrill of killing something legally. 
> 
> Look at the people who engage in this. They turn up in their SUVs, dressed like Rambo, with expensive equipment specifically to engage in killing. There’s even an image I’ve put with one such creature sitting in a folding seat firing away. These are the same people who would watch bare knuckle fist fights, badger baiting and pit bull fights. They love the sight of pain and blood, not their own of course, those of others and especially those that can’t fight back. A disgusting left-over practice that ought to have been abolished years ago.


OMG, are you the dramatic one. You haven't a clue about hunters or hunting. so go buy your meats at a grocery store and leave the rest of us the hell ALONE. Maybe if you or one of your family were attacked by a Grizzly you'd change your tune. And then say one in the herd gets some sickness, you'd just sit by and watch that species be WIPED OUT for it? get a grip on yourself.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> OMG, are you the dramatic one. You haven't a clue about hunters or hunting. so go buy your meats at a grocery store and leave the rest of us the hell ALONE. Maybe if you or one of your family were attacked by a Grizzly you'd change your tune. And then say one in the herd gets some sickness, you'd just sit by and watch that species be WIPED OUT for it? get a grip on yourself.


Attacked by a Grizzly? Where do you live then, in the Yellowstone National Park?  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
    
Look, its not me invading a hunting thread, you chose to come on this one and now youre complaining. Just down the road theres a thread by PH where you can do the caveman stuff.  :Smiley20:

----------


## memesofine

> Attacked by a Grizzly? Where do you live then, in the Yellowstone National Park? 
>     
> Look, it’s not me invading a hunting thread, you chose to come on this one and now you’re complaining. Just down the road there’s a thread by PH where you can do the caveman stuff.



Not Yellowstone, but I lived in ALASKA FOR 16 YEARS, before that in the Sierra mountains in California and at a 14,000 pass in a town called, Colorado. All of witch we had to deal with wayward ANIMALS. so i am in the right thread and if you don't like my comments about HUNTING, tuff. You don't have a clue what you're talking about so you should be embarrassed instead of telling me to go somewhere else.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

Pork Chop,

You say that you eat some meat. From where do you think that meat comes? The magic meat maker in the sky? It has to be born, raised, killed, and processed into the packages that you buy in the store.

Now, if all hunting were banned as you think it should be to protect the animals from "cavemen", what do you think would happen? Please explain. What would happen to the animal populations? How would the overpopulated herds be culled?

Why do you characterize all hunters as stupid cavemen? I know some highly educated and intelligent people that hunt. None of them hunt for trophy. They also show their children how to hunt. Even if they never participate in hunting as an adult, they have the skills to NOT be dependent upon others to provide their food should they ever be put into that situation.

Your generally nice guy but you are acting like a vegan liberal on this topic and you are the one not getting it. Perhaps, it's different in the UK where decades of extreme socialism has tamed your  population into government dependence to the point that you have been brainwashed into thinking that hunting has no purpose. Socialist governments are threatened by that because it means that people don't have to depend upon them to eat meat.

----------

memesofine (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Not Yellowstone, but I lived in ALASKA FOR 16 YEARS, before that in the Sierra mountains in California and at a 14,000 pass in a town called, Colorado. All of witch we had to deal with wayward ANIMALS. so i am in the right thread and if you don't like my comments about HUNTING, tuff. You don't have a clue what you're talking about so you should be embarrassed instead of telling me to go somewhere else.


I mentioned a thread that might be more suitable to your tastes when you started to whine, _leave the rest of us the hell alone._ Youre on a ban hunting thread, have you noticed? I do know what Im talking about and I include images of the savagery.

Its not difficult to understand. Im against animal cruelty and/or the wholesale slaughter of animals for pleasure. No one is starving to death in the wilds, there are no witches casting evil spells and I promise a Grizzly wont eat you unless you specifically go looking for one. Its why you have places like the Yellowstone National Park, areas of natural beauty where people can go to marvel at nature and the bloodthirsty with their crossbows and spears arent allowed to go and cause carnage.

I cant think of another western society that allows its population a once a year killing spree. Is it terrible to say all that? Why do you get so angry about it? If you like violence thats fine, but why not satisfy the blood lust amongst yourselves instead of on defenceless animals?   :Smiley20:

----------


## memesofine

Here's a cute little kitty. I took picture out of the windshield of my bronco while living in Alaska. Now notice the second picture of her with her four kits.





Let me tell you if you, If you had encounter her by mistake: she WOULD KILL you in a heartbeat to protect those babies. Now would Pork Chop just stand there and watch her KILL one of his family members, OR WISH the hell he had a gun?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),Swedgin (07-30-2019)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Here's a cute little kitty. I took picture out of the windshield of my bronco while living in Alaska. Now notice the second picture of her with her four kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell you if you, If you had encounter her by mistake: she WOULD KILL you in a heartbeat to protect those babies. Now would Pork Chop just stand there and watch her KILL one of his family members, OR WISH the hell he had a gun?


Mugged by reality.

----------

memesofine (07-30-2019)

----------


## memesofine

> Mugged by reality.


I have never had anything against Pork Chop, but for this topic he is talking with Emotion's and not living in the reality. You have to cull a hear constantly to keep diseases from wiping it out and also to keep them from over populating. And most hunters are the best "conservationist" you can find, because they know if they don't keep the land CLEAN AND CLEAR for animals, hunting won't be as good. Moose was the big animal hunted in Alaska and let me tell you, you encounter one of them with a baby, hope you live to tell about it.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Pork Chop,
> 
> You say that you eat some meat. From where do you think that meat comes? The magic meat maker in the sky? It has to be born, raised, killed, and processed into the packages that you buy in the store.
> 
> Now, if all hunting were banned as you think it should be to protect the animals from "cavemen", what do you think would happen? Please explain. What would happen to the animal populations? How would the overpopulated herds be culled?
> 
> Why do you characterize all hunters as stupid cavemen? I know some highly educated and intelligent people that hunt. None of them hunt for trophy. They also show their children how to hunt. Even if they never participate in hunting as an adult, they have the skills to NOT be dependent upon others to provide their food should they ever be put into that situation.
> 
> Your generally nice guy but you are acting like a vegan liberal on this topic and you are the one not getting it. Perhaps, it's different in the UK where decades of extreme socialism has tamed your  population into government dependence to the point that you have been brainwashed into thinking that hunting has no purpose. Socialist governments are threatened by that because it means that people don't have to depend upon them to eat meat.


Turning this butchery back onto the poster isn’t an excuse. I eat meat, not much and I realize there are some bad practices out there which I wish governments would do more to prevent. It’s not socialism that shapes my views, it’s morality. It’s not just the UK either, I can’t think of one country that allows this barbarity. Why not admit it like PH does when he says there’s no doubt it satisfies a primal instinct. In other words, you get a kick out of killing things. Yes, it’s caveman behaviour and at one time it was necessary to survive, but now it’s actually classed as a sport. 

So anti-hunting is now a sign of socialism? Or is killing animals as a sport a sign of psychopathy? Have you read the number of different excuses on offer here? Not one of them justifies it – they’re excuses.  :Smile:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-30-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Here's a cute little kitty. I took picture out of the windshield of my bronco while living in Alaska. Now notice the second picture of her with her four kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell you if you, If you had encounter her by mistake: she WOULD KILL you in a heartbeat to protect those babies. Now would Pork Chop just stand there and watch her KILL one of his family members, OR WISH the hell he had a gun?


You're in her backyard and if she tried to kill me I would kill first. To kill her because she's an animal and has killer instincts makes us wild animals likewise?

----------


## Pork Chop

> I have never had anything against Pork Chop, but for this topic he is talking with Emotion's and not living in the reality. You have to cull a hear constantly to keep diseases from wiping it out and also to keep them from over populating. And most hunters are the best "conservationist" you can find, because they know if they don't keep the land CLEAN AND CLEAR for animals, hunting won't be as good. Moose was the big animal hunted in Alaska and let me tell you, you encounter one of them with a baby, hope you live to tell about it.


 Cull, food, sport ... Make your mind up.  :Smile:

----------


## memesofine

> Cull, food, sport ... Make your mind up.



All THREE my dear. that's what you aren't processing. People like to EAT other types of meat and hunting provides that. so just because YOU DON'T CARE for hunting don't tell the rest of us that it needs to BE BANNED.
And I'm not into hunting just for SPORT for your information. And the MAJORITY OF HUNTERS aren't either.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> All THREE my dear. that's what you aren't processing. People like to EAT other types of meat and hunting provides that. so just because YOU DON'T CARE for hunting don't tell the rest of us that it needs to BE BANNED.
> And I'm not into hunting just for SPORT for your information. And the MAJORITY OF HUNTERS aren't either.


No memesofine, the majority of a small minority population are in it for the pleasure. It’s why people specifically set up private hunting grounds where people can pay to kill. Of course I can say I think it should be banned, why would I have to agree with a small minority who say it shouldn’t? 

You say you’re into hunting for all three, cull, food and sport and then say, _‘And I'm not into hunting just for SPORT.’_ So you do class it as a sport. Catch up memesofine, it’s 2019, even within the US you’re a tiny minority.  :Smile:

----------


## memesofine

This is one of favorite pictures. My Ex-hubby worked way up north in Alaska called: the Dew line. nothing much lives out there. But they took this picture of the bear looking into their mess hall (food cafeteria) and he said that window was 12' Feet off the ground. and NO they didn't run out and kill it. They just waited it out until the bear got bored and went away. lol

me 033.jpg

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-30-2019),Crusader (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> This is one of favorite pictures. My Ex-hubby worked way up north in Alaska called: the Dew line. nothing much lives out there. But they took this picture of the bear looking into their mess hall (food cafeteria) and he said that window was 12' Feet off the ground. and NO they didn't run out and kill it. They just waited it out until the bear got bored and went away. lol
> 
> me 033.jpg


That’s what I like to hear and the bear then went away. Probably smelled food and came looking.

It’s a cultural thing where you’ve been brought up in a violent society. Get your guns out and kill the liberals, bomb anyone who gets in our way … That simply bleeds over into seeing the killing of animals as a normal sport. In the western world you’d probably be a 0000.1% minority, but it’s you that can’t see it and why you’re against anyone reminding you of the evil that you know deep inside it is.

What would I have done in a car if I’d have seen the wild animal in your previous image? Thrown it a sandwich out the window and wished it luck. To some that's socialism.  :Smiley20:

----------


## memesofine

> That’s what I like to hear and the bear then went away. Probably smelled food and came looking.
> 
> It’s a cultural thing where you’ve been brought up in a violent society. Get your guns out and kill the liberals, bomb anyone who gets in our way … That simply bleeds over into seeing the killing of animals as a normal sport. In the western world you’d probably be a 0000.1% minority, but it’s you that can’t see it and why you’re against anyone reminding you of the evil that you know deep inside it is.
> 
> What would I have done in a car if I’d have seen the wild animal in your previous image? Thrown it a sandwich out the window and wished it luck. To some that's socialism.



Feeding a wild animal what is considered, (human foods) is the worst thing you could have done for it. Because then they will associate HUMANS as being able to get food and become even MORE DANGEROUS to us.  So you live with your made up images of hunters and hunting.  and they will LEAVE YOU ALONE until you call for banning it.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## memesofine

I lived in a town of 350 people next to a early warning radar that was on a base called: clear Air Force Station about 80 mls from Fairbanks AK. Most of the people in the town worked there. As I did at the base exchange. But unfortunately, we had to kill a black bear that wandered into our town almost every year. For one: we had children WALKING TO SCHOOL and for two: once they get into garbage they are pretty much hopeless. Relocating it would work for awhile but it would seek out the next town for the garbage and be a danger to them instead. So you have to take the pros and cons of when to KILL A wild animal. Hunting is good for culling and keeping diseases from wiping them out. and killing the brown bear was a NO BRAINIER for people who LIVES AMONGST and knows of the WILD ANIMALS.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Feeding a wild animal what is considered, (human foods) is the worst thing you could have done for it. Because then they will associate HUMANS as being able to get food and become even MORE DANGEROUS to us.  So you live with your made up images of hunters and hunting.  and they will LEAVE YOU ALONE until you call for banning it.


Im still waiting to be attacked by a squirrels, foxes and owls. When I stop feeding them theyll go away and look elsewhere, just like a liberal on welfare. Where do you get all this paranoia from? Animals arent dangerous if you dont go near them like your bear. The images I posted of suffering arent made-up, theyre real and so are the images of a minority dressed in combat clothing running through forests throwing spears. 

Youre a hundred years behind the west, youd get locked up in Europe with psychiatrist tests for this sort of behaviour. I'm not joking, I'm serious.  

https://themonstersamongus.com/2015/...omment-page-1/

----------


## Pork Chop

> I lived in a town of 350 people next to a early warning radar that was on a base called: clear Air Force Station about 80 mls from Fairbanks AK. Most of the people in the town worked there. As I did at the base exchange. But unfortunately, we had to kill a black bear that wandered into our town almost every year. For one: we had children WALKING TO SCHOOL and for two: once they get into garbage they are pretty much hopeless. Relocating it would work for awhile but it would seek out the next town for the garbage and be a danger to them instead. So you have to take the pros and cons of when to KILL A wild animal. Hunting is good for culling and keeping diseases from wiping them out. and killing the brown bear was a NO BRAINIER for people who LIVES AMONGST and knows of the WILD ANIMALS.


Then capture it with a tranquilizer and take it out into the wilds.  :Geez:  Oh and before you release it don't give it a sat nav. They don't need diseases to wipe them out, you lot will do it for them. It's why they give you a hunting _season_ so you still have some animals left and can't wipe them all out.

----------


## memesofine

> I’m still waiting to be attacked by a squirrels, foxes and owls. When I stop feeding them they’ll go away and look elsewhere, just like a liberal on welfare. Where do you get all this paranoia from? Animals aren’t dangerous if you don’t go near them like your bear. The images I posted of suffering aren’t made-up, they’re real and so are the images of a minority dressed in combat clothing running through forests throwing spears. 
> 
> You’re a hundred years behind the west, you’d get locked up in Europe with psychiatrist tests for this sort of behaviour. I'm not joking, I'm serious.  
> 
> https://themonstersamongus.com/2015/...omment-page-1/


I wonder if you've ever seen a squirrel. You are talking so off the wall. there is a big freaking difference between a squire and Mother Grizzly or a Moose who stands taller than you. please stop it

----------

NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Canadianeye

> I lived in a town of 350 people next to a early warning radar that was on a base called: clear Air Force Station about 80 mls from Fairbanks AK. Most of the people in the town worked there. As I did at the base exchange. But unfortunately, we had to kill a black bear that wandered into our town almost every year. For one: we had children WALKING TO SCHOOL and for two: once they get into garbage they are pretty much hopeless. Relocating it would work for awhile but it would seek out the next town for the garbage and be a danger to them instead. So you have to take the pros and cons of when to KILL A wild animal. Hunting is good for culling and keeping diseases from wiping them out. and killing the brown bear was a NO BRAINIER for people who LIVES AMONGST and knows of the WILD ANIMALS.


I don't even have to live in the boonies to understand this. ^^^^ Used to live in Peace River Alberta when I was younger. Bears were pretty much a daily (at least at the dump lol).

All the back and forth is kind of interesting on this subject, but some people will never get it, probably because they have limited vision, do not learn from authoritarian life history lessons...and have a penchant for attempting to correct things that only paves a path to creating something worse.

Large spectrum view would be this:

The inner city progressive dominated human animals have a murderous culture, and the progressive mind says the answer to this, is to remove guns from the those in the inner cities who are not part of that murderous culture...and on top of that, seek to remove traditions involving bonding (inclusive of hunting) in rural communities, that don't have a murderous culture, but rather a knowledge of firearms etc.

This is the point. Their program is shit, and we all see the evidence of that daily, for half a century...and they want to tear down successful bonding traditions - to spread their failure riddled shit, which only paves their usual path of more authoritarianism in the future.

They see their poisonous recipe as some sort of virtuous endeavor, and because they are only ever preparing the death dish...(and rarely stop cooking it up), to see the deadly results of the meal.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-30-2019),memesofine (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## memesofine

> I don't even have to live in the boonies to understand this. ^^^^ Used to live in Peace River Alberta when I was younger. Bears were pretty much a daily (at least at the dump lol).
> 
> All the back and forth is kind of interesting on this subject, but some people will never get it, probably because they have limited vision, do not learn from authoritarian life history lessons...and have a penchant for attempting to correct things that only paves a path to creating something worse.
> 
> Large spectrum view would be this:
> 
> The inner city progressive dominated human animals have a murderous culture, and the progressive mind says the answer to this, is to remove guns from the those in the inner cities who are not part of that murderous culture...and on top of that, seek to remove traditions involving bonding (inclusive of hunting) in rural communities, that don't have a murderous culture, but rather a knowledge of firearms etc.
> 
> This is the point. Their program is shit, and we all see the evidence of that daily, for half a century...and they want to tear down successful bonding traditions - to spread their failure riddled shit, which only paves their usual path of more authoritarianism in the future.
> ...


Excellent my dear. I just don't have the patience to point out how absolutely idiotic he is being of HUNTING with a lot of word. mine are short and too the point and no sugar coated. some don't appreciate that sometimes. I say tuff titty said the kitty. lol

----------

Canadianeye (07-30-2019),Conservative Libertarian (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## jirqoadai

> Im still waiting to be attacked by a squirrels, foxes and owls. When I stop feeding them theyll go away and look elsewhere, just like a liberal on welfare. Where do you get all this paranoia from? Animals arent dangerous if you dont go near them like your bear. The images I posted of suffering arent made-up, theyre real and so are the images of a minority dressed in combat clothing running through forests throwing spears. 
> 
> Youre a hundred years behind the west, youd get locked up in Europe with psychiatrist tests for this sort of behaviour. I'm not joking, I'm serious.  
> 
> https://themonstersamongus.com/2015/...omment-page-1/


youve never ever given food to an owl or a fox. if you have outside cats you enjoy having around. squirrels can be fun to watch while feeding, but they will attempt to nest in your attic if you do. try this for once. gather about 14 or 16 rocks the size slightly smaller than a baseball and put them in a gunny sack and go out to the edge of a wood lot. walk quietly through it to the south side during an oct cool sunny day. parrelell the tree line through the woods until you spot a groundhog. kill it with your rocks. make sure its dead by sticking your knife through the back of its spine at the neck. take it home and skin it. 
stick it in a pot with water and food stuffs like carrots and celery and taters. boul for about three hours. eat the meat. now youre a hunter, and not just a gatherer.

----------

NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## memesofine

> youve never ever given food to an owl or a fox. if you have outside cats you enjoy having around. squirrels can be fun to watch while feeding, but they will attempt to nest in your attic if you do. try this for once. gather about 14 or 16 rocks the size slightly smaller than a baseball and put them in a gunny sack and go out to the edge of a wood lot. walk quietly through it to the south side during an oct cool sunny day. parrelell the tree line through the woods until you spot a groundhog. kill it with your rocks. make sure its dead by sticking your knife through the back of its spine at the neck. take it home and skin it. 
> stick it in a pot with water and food stuffs like carrots and celery and taters. boul for about three hours. eat the meat. now youre a hunter, and not just a gatherer.


 that gave me a chuckle no matter it's slightly twisted. lol

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## spamking

> Again, its nothing to do with politics, progressivism or otherwise. Its an issue of morality. Im a city guy? I dont live in a city. I take it you are all 19th century mountain men?  You are a tiny minority and the sooner the Federal government regulate against this barbarity the better. Youll never convince me that the evil cruelty Ive shown in the images here is anything to be proud of. If things are so bad put yourselves on food stamps. Its like something out of a horror movie!
> 
> So its not about hungry bellies and putting food on the table, its about violence for the sake of it.
> 
> Have you ever stopped and wondered why the US is such a violent society? The kill em video games? The mass shootings? The violence on the streets? Do you think firing crossbows and throwing spears at animals isnt just an extension of that?
> 
> Not only cant you spot the correlation, you simply dont get it, do you.


You're free to your opinion . . . and we're free to point and laugh at you.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

Have I seen a squirrel? Do you think only America has them? They’re both … Animals? Neither will attack you if you leave them alone. It’s nothing to do with progressives or an inner city culture.

spamking says, _‘You're free to your opinion . . . and we're free to point and laugh at you.’_ Exactly, yes, you’ve got it. Only it’s the vast majority of America and the whole western world laughing at you. Well, perhaps not laughing.

(Sniffels), the world is against ya, even the animals – kill em all?!

Poor PH and his Hunting season V5.0. This thread has double his posts, double his pages and double his views. You really should be helping him out. So sharpen up ya spears, get ya clubs out n go help him. Don’t forget to take yer flintlock muskets and anyone criticizing will stand trial in Salem.

The TPF Hillbillies  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Pork Chop

Anyone remember the Beverley Hillbillies? It was very popular in the UK years ago. We had another British one called Catweazle around the same time. That was about a magician who’d fast forwarded to the 20th century from a thousand years ago and was stuck in a sort of time warp. Brilliant comedy. 

Have a look, see if you can spot yourselves.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 



The outside world has been to the moon now ya know. Honestly. Built railroads and everything  :Smiley20:

----------


## Knightkore

I'm hungry all of a sudden for a Denny's Chorizzo {pork} hamburger {beef} with bacon {piggy}.  MMMMMMmmmm!   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Knightkore

Lamb Chop.....




 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Pork Chop

> I'm hungry all of a sudden for a Denny's Chorizzo {pork} hamburger {beef} with bacon {piggy}.  MMMMMMmmmm!


Be nothin wrong with an occasional pork chop, don't like McDonalds though, I'm a KFC man myself. Never had a Possum sandwich.  :Smile:

----------

Knightkore (07-30-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> 


I'll take number three.

----------


## Knightkore

> Be nothin wrong with an occasional pork chop, don't like McDonalds though, I'm a KFC man myself. Never had a Possum sandwich.


I've been wanting to start a food chain restaurant that serves only pigeon.  Pigeon nuggets, fried pigeon sandwiches.....

----------

Pork Chop (07-30-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> I'll take number three.


Yup.  3 or 4 are my favorites.  My wife would eat 2 or 3.  My grandma would make 6 a lot.

----------


## Pork Chop

> I've been wanting to start a food chain restaurant that serves only pigeon.  Pigeon nuggets, fried pigeon sandwiches.....


Pigeon nuggets, hmm, you might have something there. D’ya have to pluck em yerself, or is it straight out the crock pot as it comes? Could take off in the backwoods.   :Smile:

----------

Knightkore (07-30-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

OK, stop messing about. Mother memsofine, gather some wood n get out ya crock pot. Canadianeye, grab that piece of wood n hit something over the head for the pot. NO! Not memosfine, something with four legs. Spamking  I can see a satire thread coming out of all this.

The TPF Hillbillies, the undiscovered tribe that time forgot.  :Smiley20: 


All is not lost, there is hope for you yet




Psst. Help @Physics Hunter, come n get them, theyve all piled on here, all three of em.  :Smile:

----------

Knightkore (07-30-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

If I were attacked by a Grizzly....I would make him my pet!

Bears are just so darned CUTE!

Especially the baby cubs.  You can even cuddle and play with them, they don't mind!

----------

Knightkore (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

> You are a tiny minority and the sooner the Federal government regulate against this barbarity the better.


--"Tiny minority?"

https://www.doi.gov/pressreleases/ne...shing-wildlife

(Out of a population of around 327.2 million, we are speaking of roughly a THIRD of that number.  Hardly the definition of a "tiny minority."

--"Federal government regulate...."

Ummm.... just NO....





> Youll never convince me that the evil cruelty Ive shown in the images here is anything to be proud of.




--EGADS the picture on the right!!!!  A man holding his arms up in victory, after a kill.  (Thus, causing further torment to the animal he has already shot.   To say nothing of all the sweet, innocent little critters watching in horror!!!)




> If things are so bad put yourselves on food stamps.


--Hate to say this, Pork Chop, but, you are starting to sound a lot like a Democrat.....




> So its not about hungry bellies and putting food on the table, its about violence for the sake of it.


--You do seem stuck on that stereotype of hunters, DESPITE what any number of actual hunters have told you, in this thread.  I guess, when it comes to what THEY think about hunting, is completely irrelevant.  YOU know them better than they know themselves.....




> Have you ever stopped and wondered why the US is such a violent society? The kill em video games? The mass shootings? The violence on the streets? Do you think firing crossbows and throwing spears at animals isnt just an extension of that?



--The above statement pretty much exemplifies your ignorance on the issue of hunting:  As far as I know, there IS no hunting (In North America, at least), in which hungers "throw spears" at animals.  THERE IS NO "SPEAR CHUCKING SEASON!"

As far as Crossbow hunting, there are many different laws regulating when, what pound crossbow, and WHO can use such devices:

https://www.cabelas.com/category/Cro.../107361180.uts

----------

MedicineBow (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

HOLY FUCK @Kris P Bacon  !!!!!!!




> My 'sophisticated hunting equipment' was.... *a bowie knife and caping knife and some rope and a nylon....*



That sounds like some really..."hands-on" hunting!

(Please tell me that you only torture the poor beasts for only a few hours or so....!)

----------


## Swedgin

I would make her my kitty!

She would love me, and purr when cuddled in my lap!

Then, she would eat the neighbors Shih Tzu......

----------


## Swedgin

> I'm hungry all of a sudden for a Denny's Chorizzo {pork} hamburger {beef} with bacon {piggy}.  MMMMMMmmmm!


Bleh....you city boy.

Fer my lunch, I done gone out an kilt me a poodle and two kitties.  Used ma huntin' spear on the poodle and, one a tha kitties.  Kilt the other kitty with ma bar hands.  That one'll be tendar ized....

----------

Physics Hunter (07-30-2019),spamking (07-31-2019)

----------


## MedicineBow

> Be nothin wrong with an occasional pork chop, don't like McDonalds though, I'm a KFC man myself. Never had a Possum sandwich.


A KFC man? Eating chicken from a restaurant where there is a good chance the animals you consume were abused is ok in your eyes, but my procuring free range animals is not ok. WTF?

Your stance is hypocritical,  to say the least.

How is the fact that you consume animals that are caged into small areas, fed antibiotics and other abnormal items, and possibly abused better than my methods of procuring meat? 

Your killing by proxy is worse than any method of hunting I choose.

----------

Hillofbeans (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),spamking (07-31-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

The luxurious life of industrially bred and raised chickens:






Obviously, this would be far preferable to living one's life, out in the open, with plenty of yards and pastures to eat (sometimes hanging out with Cows, or horses...).

----------

MedicineBow (07-30-2019),memesofine (07-30-2019),spamking (07-31-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

I typically go somewhere between 4 and 5.

Which is odd, in that typically I like to eat meat as raw as possible (I have been known to ask waiters to just bring my steak out "on a leash...").

But, with Bacon, I like all that fat to be CRISPY, not soggy.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-01-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## MedicineBow

> The luxurious life of industrially bred and raised chickens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, this would be far preferable to living one's life, out in the open, with plenty of yards and pastures to eat (sometimes hanging out with Cows, or horses...).


The OP is a blazing hypocrite. 

Eating caged chicken is better than hunting for food.  :Wtf20:

----------


## Swedgin

NOTE:  I am firmly opposed to hunting dogs and cats.  (Unless they are rabid....)

Hey, if I want some kitty or puppy meat, I have "Wang's Chinese Buffet" right down the street.....

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-01-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

> The OP is a blazing hypocrite. 
> 
> Eating caged chicken is better than hunting for food.





Nah.

I think he's just messing with us for shits n giggles......

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-01-2019),Daily Bread (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> HOLY FUCK @Kris P Bacon  !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like some really..."hands-on" hunting!
> 
> (Please tell me that you only torture the poor beasts for only a few hours or so....!)


And Cap n ball. The bowie knife made short work of field dressing.

----------

MedicineBow (07-30-2019),Swedgin (07-30-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

Bacon wrapped Quail:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-01-2019),MedicineBow (07-30-2019),MrogersNhood (07-31-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I typically go somewhere between 4 and 5.
> 
> Which is odd, in that typically I like to eat meat as raw as possible (I have been known to ask waiters to just bring my steak out "on a leash...").
> 
> But, with Bacon, I like all that fat to be CRISPY, not soggy.


Naturally, I use a cast iron bacon press, it's virtually the only way.

----------

MedicineBow (07-30-2019),Swedgin (07-30-2019)

----------


## MedicineBow

> Turning this butchery back onto the poster isn’t an excuse. I eat meat, not much and I realize there are some bad practices out there which I wish governments would do more to prevent. It’s not socialism that shapes my views, it’s morality. It’s not just the UK either, I can’t think of one country that allows this barbarity. Why not admit it like PH does when he says there’s no doubt it satisfies a primal instinct. In other words, you get a kick out of killing things. Yes, it’s caveman behaviour and at one time it was necessary to survive, but now it’s actually classed as a sport. 
> 
> So anti-hunting is now a sign of socialism? Or is killing animals as a sport a sign of psychopathy? Have you read the number of different excuses on offer here? Not one of them justifies it – they’re excuses.


When you totally forgo meat come back and talk. Killing by proxy makes you complicit to barbaric conditions and abuse.  That's a fact. Hunting is a way of life for me. I don't have to justify it to you. 

And for your information,  I've hunted red stag and eaten game birds that were taken in the U.K.

----------

Daily Bread (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),Physics Hunter (07-30-2019),Swedgin (07-30-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

> And Cap n ball. The bowie knife made short work of field dressing.


OH, so you used a freaking ASSAULT WEAPON!

A REAL hunter would've jumped out of a tree, lassoed the animal, and, slowly cut it's throat, maybe torturing it, first.....

(I know ALL about it.  Some Liberals told me everything I need to know about hunting, at a Pot dispensery in Denver.....)

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-30-2019),MrogersNhood (07-31-2019)

----------


## MedicineBow

> Nah.
> 
> I think he's just messing with us for shits n giggles......


Why look like a fool in the process?

----------


## Swedgin

> Naturally, I use a cast iron bacon press, it's virtually the only way.


I have GOT to get a bacon press.

SO tired of standing there, holding one end of the bacon down, in order to get it cooked!!!

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-30-2019),MrogersNhood (07-31-2019),spamking (07-31-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

> You do realize that Evolutionary theory confirms that until Hominids starting consuming meat, brain size relative to body-weight was severely limited.
> 
> Just say'in...


Vegetarian animals don't need much for brains.

All that is needed from them, is eat, fuck, sleep and, maybe run if a predator shows up.....

----------

Knightkore (07-30-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I have GOT to get a bacon press.
> 
> SO tired of standing there, holding one end of the bacon down, in order to get it cooked!!!


I found mine thrown away at a realtors office, funny he is THE power and money in this town and over the years, I have found ammunition, nice carbon arrows and a nice hunting blind he tossed out and he often tosses beer. Must be nice to have enough money to buy and sell half the county.

Even saw one time he had the city cops blocking off several blocks so he could run his airboat on blacktop, thus destroying a polymer hull coating, but who cares? Just buy another!

A fine cast iron press, rectangular with a nice hardwood handle.

----------

Swedgin (07-30-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> A KFC man? Eating chicken from a restaurant where there is a good chance the animals you consume were abused is ok in your eyes, but my procuring free range animals is not ok. WTF?
> 
> Your stance is hypocritical,  to say the least.
> 
> How is the fact that you consume animals that are caged into small areas, fed antibiotics and other abnormal items, and possibly abused better than my methods of procuring meat? 
> 
> Your killing by proxy is worse than any method of hunting I choose.


Government should be regulating that. Unfortunately, alone in the woods  There be unregulated demons.

Its nothing really to be proud of. Its why its a minority activity. Eventually by sheer weight of public opinion the barbarity will be banned and youll join the rest of the civilized countries in the west. Its going to take time because the violence is ingrained, but it will happen. Hunting with dogs was banned years ago in the UK, Spain is arguing about banning bullfights  Give it another few decades and it will all come to an end.

Timeline of animal welfare and rights in Europe

Two hundred years ago Europe was also at the stage youre at now. Times change, the world moves on and the days of skulking in the woods with spears fades and then dies out. Its called progress (not progressivism), its part of becoming a civilized society.  :Smile:

----------


## Swedgin

AGAIN.....roughly a third of the US population is slightly more than a "tiny minority....."

And, have you ever heard the term "Unintended Consequences???"

Well, IF there were no hunters in North America, this is what we would have:

--Deer populations growing to such numbers that they would become "pests."  The government would then have to HIRE people to go "cull" the herds.  Most of these would not be hunters, but, bounty hunters with no "bag" limits.  They would basically use every tactic that is currently ILLEGAL or REGULATED in hunting (Traps, salt blocks during season, firing from vehicles, etc.)

(Of course, this may not be required, if disease hits overgrown deer populations.  In that case many of them could die slow, miserable deaths.  AND, HOPEFULLY, whatever disease they end up with, doesn't leap to cattle, horses or pigs....)

Whatever ends up happening, the American TAXPAYER will have to fund it (Either mass slaughter to curb the herds, or, all the feed an hay needed to feed them, or, the extra veterinary costs to protect cattle.....)

Meanwhile, a multi billion dollar industry would go "poof!"  Taxidermists, All the gear sold, Professional guides, and, even some Game Wardens.

AND, all that money from license fees would disappear.... (So, instead of Wild Life management being largely funded by HUNTERS....folks like YOU could pick up the bill, via taxes....)

But, you know all this, already.

Just as you know hunters in North don't hunt with "spears....."  (I don't even think there is such a thing as "Spear Hunting" anymore.  ALTHOUGH....hunting Boar with a spear would be some pretty fucking EXTREME hunting.......)

----------

Brat (07-30-2019),Knightkore (07-30-2019),Kris P Bacon (07-30-2019),MedicineBow (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

It will happen, blood sports will be banned it just takes time. 300 years ago people were being burned for witchcraft. Not even a century ago blacks were being hanged from trees. There will always be a minority of die-hards who hang on (amongst who will hide the sadists and psychopaths), but the mind-set will change. It’s nothing to do with all the excuses of socialism, food on the table, culling … It’s just a barbaric practice left over from the times people really had to hunt to survive and so of course it needs to be justified and various people will find their own reasons for it. 

I’ll guarantee you within fifty years’ time it will be a history subject and everyone will tut tut and deny any knowledge of ever being involved in it.  :Smile:

----------


## Hillofbeans

> It will happen, blood sports will be banned it just takes time. 300 years ago people were being burned for witchcraft. Not even a century ago blacks were being hanged from trees. There will always be a minority of die-hards who hang on (amongst who will hide the sadists and psychopaths), but the mind-set will change. It’s nothing to do with all the excuses of socialism, food on the table, culling … It’s just a barbaric practice left over from the times people really had to hunt to survive and so of course it needs to be justified and various people will find their own reasons for it. 
> 
> I’ll guarantee you within fifty years’ time it will be a history subject and everyone will tut tut and deny any knowledge of ever being involved in it.


I will take that bet and raise you 50

----------

Brat (07-30-2019),Physics Hunter (07-30-2019),spamking (07-31-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> AGAIN.....roughly a third of the US population is slightly more than a "tiny minority....."
> 
> And, have you ever heard the term "Unintended Consequences???"
> 
> Well, IF there were no hunters in North America, this is what we would have:
> 
> --Deer populations growing to such numbers that they would become "pests."  The government would then have to HIRE people to go "cull" the herds.  Most of these would not be hunters, but, bounty hunters with no "bag" limits.  They would basically use every tactic that is currently ILLEGAL or REGULATED in hunting (Traps, salt blocks during season, firing from vehicles, etc.)
> 
> (Of course, this may not be required, if disease hits overgrown deer populations.  In that case many of them could die slow, miserable deaths.  AND, HOPEFULLY, whatever disease they end up with, doesn't leap to cattle, horses or pigs....)
> ...


Some use an atlatl. Pork chop, see the number of hogs in this sounder? That's nothing. Imagine what damage those numbers do to forest and farms

----------

Knightkore (07-30-2019),Kodiak (07-30-2019),Swedgin (07-31-2019)

----------


## Brat

Best bacon cooker?  Ours is the Budget Pick, but it makes perfect crispy bacon, grease drains away (but we keep it for frying) and you don't have to plug it in.

https://www.foodsharkmarfa.com/best-bacon-cooker/




> ​For a microwave bacon cooker, the *Progressive Prep Solutions Microwave Bacon Grill with Cover* has  it all. The lid prevents any fat from splattering and the grooves help  drain fat from the bacon pieces. Bacon cooked with this taste great and  is much healthier, making this our best budget pick for a bacon cooker.


Ten bucks on Amazon.

----------


## Kodiak

> Some use an atlatl. Pork chop, see the number of hogs in this sounder? That's nothing. Imagine what damage those numbers do to forest and farms


Damn, there must have been 30 or 40 of them in the herd, pack or whatever they call it for hogs.

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-30-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Damn, there must have been 30 or 40 of them in the herd, pack or whatever they call it for hogs.


They can mass in a sounder of hundreds, ruining many acres of crops overnight. The more shot, the better. @Pork Chop perfect example of needed culling


*Invasive Wild Pigs Leave a Swath of Destruction Across U.S. – And ...*https://blogs.plos.org/.../invasive-...-across-u-s-an...





Feb 1, 2017 - *Wild pigs* were first brought to the southern *U.S.* in the 1500s as a ... “*Feral swine* cause major *damage* to property, agriculture (crops and ...




*A Plague of Pigs in Texas | Science | Smithsonian*https://www.smithsonianmag.com/scien...exas-73769069/





*Hogs*, *wild* or otherwise, are not native to the *United States*. Christopher .... That five-day event began in 1995 and draws about 10,000 people *annually*.

----------


## MedicineBow

> Government should be regulating that. Unfortunately, alone in the woods  There be unregulated demons.
> 
> Its nothing really to be proud of. Its why its a minority activity. Eventually by sheer weight of public opinion the barbarity will be banned and youll join the rest of the civilized countries in the west. Its going to take time because the violence is ingrained, but it will happen. Hunting with dogs was banned years ago in the UK, Spain is arguing about banning bullfights  Give it another few decades and it will all come to an end.
> 
> Timeline of animal welfare and rights in Europe
> 
> Two hundred years ago Europe was also at the stage youre at now. Times change, the world moves on and the days of skulking in the woods with spears fades and then dies out. Its called progress (not progressivism), its part of becoming a civilized society.


We have game wardens that monitor hunting. Millions of Americans hunt. Its hardly a small number. 

Hunting with spears? You are delusional.  

Many states have the right to hunt in their constitutions.  Hunting isn't going away in the U.S.

Thankfully we don't have our hunting laws based off of your emotional issues with hunting.

You are coming across as a quite liberal person.

----------

Brat (07-30-2019),spamking (07-31-2019)

----------


## Brat

I have no beef (heh) with hunting.  I eat meat regularly.  I only have a problem with undue suffering of the animal; torturing.

----------


## MedicineBow

> I have no beef (heh) with hunting.  I eat meat regularly.  I only have a problem with undue suffering of the animal; torturing.


I agree.  No hunter I know wants to see an animal suffer. The vast majority of hunters are ethical people. The picture the OP is trying to paint is a false picture.

----------

Brat (07-30-2019),Hillofbeans (07-30-2019),Kris P Bacon (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),Physics Hunter (07-30-2019)

----------


## Canadianeye

> We have game wardens that monitor hunting. Millions of Americans hunt. Its hardly a small number. 
> 
> Hunting with spears? You are delusional.  
> 
> Many states have the right to hunt in their constitutions.  Hunting isn't going away in the U.S.
> 
> Thankfully we don't have our hunting laws based off of your emotional issues with hunting.
> 
> You are coming across as a quite liberal person.


I kind of gave up, when burning witches and blacks being hung from trees...was attempted as a comparison to hunting.

It is Prog 101, and, I advised it was probably soon to arrive in this thread - akin to Cass Sunstein  "Hunting is slavery and genocide." statement.

And lo and behold...

----------

Brat (07-30-2019),Conservative Libertarian (07-30-2019),Daily Bread (07-30-2019),MedicineBow (07-30-2019)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

There you go. Anyone that hunts is a dumb hillbilly. 

Can't take a more liberal/commie view than that.

Facts mean nothing and emotions drive it all. 

I'm not much of a hunter but I may just start doing it this fall and post the results on this forum

----------

Brat (07-30-2019),Daily Bread (07-30-2019),MedicineBow (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),Physics Hunter (07-30-2019),spamking (07-31-2019)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

FB_IMG_1564534301209.jpg

----------

Brat (07-30-2019),Kris P Bacon (07-30-2019),MedicineBow (07-30-2019),spamking (07-31-2019)

----------


## memesofine

> Anyone remember the Beverley Hillbillies? It was very popular in the UK years ago. We had another British one called Catweazle around the same time. That was about a magician whod fast forwarded to the 20th century from a thousand years ago and was stuck in a sort of time warp. Brilliant comedy. 
> 
> Have a look, see if you can spot yourselves. 
> 
> 
> 
> The outside world has been to the moon now ya know. Honestly. Built railroads and everything


what a snotty kid you've become. Just because everyone doesn't agree with your histrionics about hunting and you stupid views of all hunters as being Neanderthals who thrills at the site of blood. you turn to being a snot. Instead of maybe LEARNING something from us you throw a hissy fit. You for sure should never hunt. I'd be afraid to see you with a gun. You'd be like retard who would shoot your foot off or something. You should be taking up knitting maybe and you know that saying: if you can't run with the big dogs, stay on the porch

----------

Brat (07-30-2019),spamking (07-31-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> FB_IMG_1564534301209.jpg


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Headbang:  :Smiley Char092:

----------

Brat (07-30-2019),Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019)

----------


## memesofine

> I agree.  No hunter I know wants to see an animal suffer. The vast majority of hunters are ethical people. The picture the OP is trying to paint is a false picture.


Absolutely, I would guess people like the pork chop would see a deer hit by a car and suffering would just let it suffer until it dies. Any compassionate human being would put it out of it misery. So who are the people who care's more for animals? not these nut jobs peta types who paints all hunters with ONE BROAD BRUSH, that's for sure

----------

Brat (07-30-2019),Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019),MedicineBow (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),spamking (07-31-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> OK, stop messing about. Mother memsofine, gather some wood n get out ya crock pot. Canadianeye, grab that piece of wood n hit something over the head for the pot. NO! Not memosfine, something with four legs. Spamking  I can see a satire thread coming out of all this.
> 
> The TPF Hillbillies, the undiscovered tribe that time forgot. 
> 
> 
> All is not lost, there is hope for you yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bosephus would say:

"Because you can't starve us out And you can't make us run 'Cause we're them old boys raised on shotgun And we say "grace" and we say "Ma'am" And if you ain't into that we don't give a damn
We came from the West Virginia coal mines And the Rocky Mountains and the western skies And we can skin a buck; we can run a trotline And a country boy can survive
Country folks can survive"

 :Headbang:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019),Kris P Bacon (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),spamking (07-31-2019)

----------


## memesofine

> OK, stop messing about. Mother memsofine, gather some wood n get out ya crock pot. Canadianeye, grab that piece of wood n hit something over the head for the pot. NO! Not memosfine, something with four legs. Spamking  I can see a satire thread coming out of all this.
> 
> The TPF Hillbillies, the undiscovered tribe that time forgot. 
> 
> 
> All is not lost, there is hope for you yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You poor little man. You can't take criticism from a woman so you think up some dumb shit. If it were up to me to grab that piece of wood, I'd play a game of baseball using your little nuggets in your crotch for a ball. you act like a little girl instead of an adult man. If you can't run with the women in this country, stay in your own stupid little country/world

----------

NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Someguy

> Bosephus would say:
> 
> "Because you can't starve us out And you can't make us run 'Cause we're them old boys raised on shotgun And we say "grace" and we say "Ma'am" And if you ain't into that we don't give a damn
> We came from the West Virginia coal mines And the Rocky Mountains and the western skies And we can skin a buck; we can run a trotline And a country boy can survive
> Country folks can survive"


And there you have it.   The really scary thing about hunting is that you have to really know stuff.   A whole lot of things. 
Like, how can you be sure that you're only shooting a critter, without blowing your own feet off?  What if your assault rifle starts shooting, and you can't turn it off? 
What if the car has a flat, and you're too far from a cell tower to call the road service guy? 
Then you kill the Beast.   How do you know where to cut so it's in small enough pieces for someone to carry out for you?   Then, when you get it home, what do you do with all of the parts that can't be microwaved? 
Surely, civilized people shouldn't have to deal with any of this, and if you ever develop to this level, you'll agree.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> You poor little man. You can't take criticism from a woman so you think up some dumb shit. If it were up to me to grab that piece of wood, I'd play a game of baseball using your little nuggets in your crotch for a ball. you act like a little girl instead of an adult man. If you can't run with the women in this country, stay in your own stupid little country/world


America whupped their butts twice, and then saved them twice.

Then they sold themselves into indentured servitude of the EU.
If they are smart enough to rip away from that foolishness, we will save their butts again economically.

It must be difficult to go from "Britannia rules the waves", to Londinistan.

Maybe we should lend them a few "emotional support wolverines"?

----------

memesofine (07-30-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> And there you have it.   The really scary thing about hunting is that you have to really know stuff.   A whole lot of things. 
> Like, how can you be sure that you're only shooting a critter, without blowing your own feet off?  What if your assault rifle starts shooting, and you can't turn it off? 
> What if the car has a flat, and you're too far from a cell tower to call the road service guy? 
> Then you kill the Beast.   How do you know where to cut so it's in small enough pieces for someone to carry out for you?   Then, when you get it home, what do you do with all of the parts that can't be microwaved? 
> Surely, civilized people shouldn't have to deal with any of this, and if you ever develop to this level, you'll agree.


If I "borrowed" the neighbors Tesla battery (about 85KW hours of power), strap it into the back of the pickup truck.  Then get a used WWII naval magnetron and aim it with the old 1.5 meter satellite dish mounted on the hood.
Heck, we could kill the pig and cook it all at once!

Roll in the pickup truck tarp-lined hot tub and it's pig roast time!



That was fun, but truth be told, in the words of the Great Ronald Reagan:
"The trouble with our Liberal friends is not that they are ignorant, it's just that they know so much that isn't so."

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019),memesofine (07-30-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## memesofine

I really think we should take this serious and JUST DO IT.   :Thumbsup20:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> America whupped their butts twice, and then saved them twice.
> 
> Then they sold themselves into indentured servitude of the EU.
> If they are smart enough to rip away from that foolishness, we will save their butts again economically.
> 
> It must be difficult to go from "Britannia rules the waves", to Londinistan.
> 
> Maybe we should lend them a few "emotional support wolverines"?


Naughty, naughty  :Nono:  Let's stick to the topic and not get personal.  :Smile:

----------


## Pork Chop

You lost your way on this one. From, you must be a liberal if you don’t kill, putting food on the table, culling … and all the rest of the excuses; the top one is you eat meat so you’re a hypocrite. It’s not about eating meat, or veganism, it’s about behaviour. In time honoured fashion you’ll ignore what doesn’t fit and make excuses for what remains.

There is no excuse for this barbarous behaviour. Now, you’ll all say, ‘it’s not me I don’t do that’ which might be true, but you’re a part of it.  

 
You are not left over mountain men from 1745 who killed for food out of necessity, or a Red Indian with his horse and bow and arrow riding the plains to kill a buffalo to feed the village; you’re the minority part of a society that hasn’t yet been civilized. You’re not hungry, you’re not desperate, you openly admit it’s a sport and you can’t see what’s wrong with it. The majority of America and the western world can. You are a minority left over from the days of Salem and slavery trying to uphold traditions which existed centuries ago and time passed you by. 

From the ‘sport’ of killing animals for personal satisfaction also come those that will take their guns and clubs to kill people that don’t agree with them. Blood sports is about ingrained violence, a mind-set that allows you to satisfy your blood lust once a year. It’s no good blaming me, I don’t do it and I can’t stop you either, I just comment on it. It’s the liberals, it’s the EU, it’s the poster … No, it’s just facts; the next generation will end this and the conservatives will be a part of it. 

When you start to bring politics into it and attack the poster, I know you’ve lost the argument. I wouldn’t have started the thread otherwise. Throw them some bait, they’ll bite and the nastiness will rise to the surface with it. The thread is about morality and behaviour. You weren’t supposed to put up an argument to justify animal cruelty, which is why you didn’t and focused on me.  :Smiley20: 

1043 views and 14 pages. Keep it up.  :Studying:   :F Applause:

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Naughty, naughty  Let's stick to the topic and not get personal.


Deer (sic) "Their",

From henceforth, I shall call you "Their", since you have chosen that as your name.

Thanks Their,
PH

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> They can mass in a sounder of hundreds, ruining many acres of crops overnight. The more shot, the better. @Pork Chop perfect example of needed culling
> 
> 
> *Invasive Wild Pigs Leave a Swath of Destruction Across U.S. – And ...*
> 
> 
> https://blogs.plos.org/.../invasive-...-across-u-s-an...
> 
> 
> ...


 @Pork Chop do you think we should just allow the feral swine to breed out of control in peace? See the above links? They exist DESPITE vigorous culling efforts. What do you imagine they would do left totally unchecked?

When you lump all hunters into a stereotype of 'uncivilized minority' you are broadly insulting, many here. Remember saying 'lets not get personal'? Well, you are.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),Rickity Plumber (07-31-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Deer (sic) "Their",
> 
> From henceforth, I shall call you "Their", since you have chosen that as your name.
> 
> Thanks Their,
> PH


Err, yes OK, well, whatever.  :Undecided20:

----------


## Pork Chop

With a few exceptions, youre blank pieces of paper. By that I mean youre politically motivated and driven and so I know exactly what rings your bells and what doesnt. 

I dont mean all this in a bad way, but the majority of you wouldnt be able to objectively discuss; you arent programmed and wired to do that. Same with the other half. To you Im a liberal and progressive, to the other lot Id be a fascist and Nazi. Before I post a thread I already know the reaction it will get because the majority of you are working from a script. 

I posted this thread because Im against animal cruelty in any form and I knew the reaction it would get. The excuses followed by personal attacks. Its par for the course, Im not upset by it and I wouldnt expect it any differently.  :Smiley20: 


I err, humbly submit, nay nominate this thread for the most viewed TPF Guinness Book of Records. If it wasnt for this thread youd be left screaming about what some unknown liberal from somewhere youve never heard of said about global warming. Pork Chop threads  collectors items.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Pork Chop

> @Pork Chop do you think we should just allow the feral swine to breed out of control in peace? See the above links? They exist DESPITE vigorous culling efforts. What do you imagine they would do left totally unchecked?
> 
> When you lump all hunters into a stereotype of 'uncivilized minority' you are broadly insulting, many here. Remember saying 'lets not get personal'? Well, you are.


It’s recognized as uncivilized behaviour across the western world Krispy. No one person is at fault, it’s an activity. If for instance you supported Antifa or BLM and they have one of their riots, you can’t then turn round and say you had nothing to do with it because you weren’t there. You support the activity and aims behind it. 

Someone says it's for food, another for sport, someone else for culling ... Whatever the excuse the end result is an activity. There are ways of humane culling if animals breed too much and they don’t include setting the general population on them with spears and crossbows.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> It’s recognized as uncivilized behaviour across the western world Krispy. No one person is at fault, it’s an activity. If for instance you supported Antifa or BLM and they have one of their riots, you can’t then turn round and say you had nothing to do with it because you weren’t there. You support the activity and aims behind it. 
> 
> Someone says it's for food, another for sport, someone else for culling ... Whatever the excuse the end result is an activity. There are ways of humane culling if animals breed too much and they don’t include setting the general population on them with spears and crossbows.


How would you 'humanely cull' feral hogs? Trapping? How would you kill them, after trapping? I have seen specialized feeders that only release poisoned feed to hogs, doesn't seem very humane, to me.

Very few hunters use a spear, or even crossbow. Fun fact, did you know the sectional density of a crossbow bolt exceeds many bullets? A bolt will penetrate a ballistic vest that most pistol projectiles wont. A well aimed bolt, is as humane as a bullet. Both are inhumane when not well aimed.

Ethical hunters (which includes the vast majority) wont take a wounding shot. And if by chance they wound, ethics demands tracking it down to finish the job ASAP.

Your anutyfay equivalency is false (and rather insulting) I dont 'support' unethical hunting any more than i do poachers. World of difference.

So please tell me, how to humanely cull the feral hog explosion in rural America?

----------

Swedgin (07-31-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> It’s recognized as uncivilized behaviour across the western world Krispy. No one person is at fault, it’s an activity. If for instance you supported Antifa or BLM and they have one of their riots, you can’t then turn round and say you had nothing to do with it because you weren’t there. You support the activity and aims behind it. 
> 
> Someone says it's for food, another for sport, someone else for culling ... Whatever the excuse the end result is an activity. There are ways of humane culling if animals breed too much and they don’t include setting the general population on them with spears and crossbows.


How do you like your Bangers & Mash?

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-31-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> How would you 'humanely cull' feral hogs? Trapping? How would you kill them, after trapping? I have seen specialized feeders that only release poisoned feed to hogs, doesn't seem very humane, to me.
> 
> Very few hunters use a spear, or even crossbow. Fun fact, did you know the sectional density of a crossbow bolt exceeds many bullets? A bolt will penetrate a ballistic vest that most pistol projectiles wont. A well aimed bolt, is as humane as a bullet. Both are inhumane when not well aimed.
> 
> Ethical hunters (which includes the vast majority) wont take a wounding shot. And if by chance they wound, ethics demands tracking it down to finish the job ASAP.
> 
> Your anutyfay equivalency is false (and rather insulting) I dont 'support' unethical hunting any more than i do poachers. World of difference.
> 
> So please tell me, how to humanely cull the feral hog explosion in rural America?


Tis not for me to provide culling information Krispy. I has already bin told is none o my business.  :Smiley20:  I just point out the horrors of letting a population loose within an area to kill animals for ‘sport.’ Yellowstone Park manage their problem quite well I believe. 

Krispy, no one supports cruelty, it’s a consequence which is bound to arise as a result of violent behaviour. The same consequences will arise when criminals get hold of guns. There is nothing ethical about hunting as a ‘sport’, it’s a throwback to previous times. All this _‘good ol boys a hootin n a hollerin hog huntin’_ belongs to another era. Outside a minority it sounds weird. Krispy, its 2019, the wild west days are over.

We had the same problem in the UK not long ago using dogs to hunt that ripped live animals to bits. In the end public opinion stopped it. The same will happen in America.

----------


## Pork Chop

> How do you like your Bangers & Mash?


Speared not trapped, sunny side up with ketchup.  :Smile:

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Tis not for me to provide culling information Krispy. I has already bin told is none o my business.  I just point out the horrors of letting a population loose within an area to kill animals for ‘sport.’ Yellowstone Park manage their problem quite well I believe. 
> 
> Krispy, no one supports cruelty, it’s a consequence which is bound to arise as a result of violent behaviour. The same consequences will arise when criminals get hold of guns. There is nothing ethical about hunting as a ‘sport’, it’s a throwback to previous times. All this ‘good ol boys a hootin n a hollerin hog huntin’ belongs to another era. Outside a minority it sounds weird. Krispy, its 2019, the wild west days are over.
> 
> We had the same problem in the UK not long ago using dogs to hunt that ripped live animals to bits. In the end public opinion stopped it. The same will happen in America.


Iv'e never hunted as 'sport' so i cant speak to that. In fact, it has been maybe 5 years since my one and only big game kill. Yellowstone has no hog problem. It's mostly the SEastern USA. A big sounder can damn near bankrupt a farmer, overnight. You said there were humane ways of culling but when i asked you, you went mum.

This is a polarizing topic, no doubt. But if you want to criticize us, defend your claims.

Me going to get that hog, showed more gumption than most any EBT recipient, ever will. I did my part to help protect woods and ag lands and stocked a freezer for months. A shame the Mrs requires such constant care or i'd make it a point to try and get 2-3 a year.

----------

Daily Bread (07-31-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

We'll that was a pleasant few weeks

----------

spamking (07-31-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Iv'e never hunted as 'sport' so i cant speak to that. In fact, it has been maybe 5 years since my one and only big game kill. Yellowstone has no hog problem. It's mostly the SEastern USA. A big sounder can damn near bankrupt a farmer, overnight. You said there were humane ways of culling but when i asked you, you went mum.
> 
> This is a polarizing topic, no doubt. But if you want to criticize us, defend your claims.
> 
> Me going to get that hog, showed more gumption than most any EBT recipient, ever will. I did my part to help protect woods and ag lands and stocked a freezer for months. A shame the Mrs requires such constant care or i'd make it a point to try and get 2-3 a year.


I have defended my claims on page 1 (and throughout the thread), yet it’s not a polarizing topic. There’s four or five here supporting it. It’s a minority, just as it is outside the forum. I wasn't going mum, I just try to not get involved in the individual excuses. Yellowstone had a big Buffalo problem.

https://www.express.co.uk/news/natur...field-campaign

‘_Yellowstone’s four-figure bison population today is said to have derived from a mere 23 animals left alive after barbaric mass killings at the end of the 19th Century.

Last year’s cull of 1,200 animals saw protestors turning to those historic days of catastrophic slaughters, putting up billboards depicting the scene of dying bison slumped in pools of blood with the slogan: “Stop the Yellowstone Massacre!’_

‘Mass killings’ is what happens when you let people loose without any regulation.

It’s coming to an end Krispy. You can’t hang blacks from trees anymore, they banned it and the Sheriff doesn’t do gunfights at the OK Corral. The wagon trains have disappeared and the few ‘mountain men’ are staunch traditionalists more than anything else.

Everyone has their own excuses of culling, or food, or sport … But everyone ignores the consequences. There’s nothing to stop anyone just getting stuck in with a lump of wood or spears and causing mayhem and they do. 

If it’s a problem then set up Wildlife management teams, but stop the bloodbath. Animal cruelty disguised as sport is simply just wrong.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Naughty, naughty  Let's stick to the topic and not get personal.


Pork Chop,

You went personal a long time back in this thread. So, don't play victim like a liberal does when they get a taste of their own medicine.

----------

Daily Bread (07-31-2019),spamking (07-31-2019)

----------


## Well Bonded

> How would you 'humanely cull' feral hogs?


With a Pork Chopper. 

Fun and efficient.

----------

Daily Bread (07-31-2019),Kris P Bacon (07-31-2019),Physics Hunter (07-31-2019),spamking (07-31-2019)

----------


## Well Bonded

And how much do the anti-hunters contribute to wildlife conservation?

Nothing!

How much do hunters contribute to wildlife conservation?

Lots, $14 billion since 1937.

Hunters are true conservationists, unlike the anti-hunters who just get emotional and whine about hunters. 

Through the Federal Aid in Wildlife Restoration Act, more commonly known as the Pittman-Robertson Act, hunters fund a range of
conservation programs. The act sends revenue from an excise tax on firearms, ammunition and other related equipment to state wildlife agencies to be used
for wildlife conservation projects, hunter education and outdoor recreation access. Through Pittman-Robertson, sportsmen and women have contributed more
than $14 billion to conservation since 1937. These annual payments to state fish and wildlife agencies have resulted in the recovery of deer, turkeys and
many non-game species – with benefits to hunters and non-hunters alike.

https://www.fws.gov/refuges/hunting/...servationists/

----------

Physics Hunter (07-31-2019)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

Environmental hypocrisy.jpg

----------

Daily Bread (07-31-2019),Kris P Bacon (07-31-2019),Swedgin (07-31-2019),Well Bonded (07-31-2019)

----------


## MedicineBow

> No, its just facts; the next generation will end this and the conservatives will be a part of it.


You are wrong.  In fact,  myself and many others are teaching the next generation to hunt. Many of us are fighting the lies people propagate about hunting.  Hunters don't need to live like hypocrites. We know where our food comes from.

Hunting isn't animal cruelty.  You can't grasp that fact. 

Slavery? Yeah, you've lost the argument.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019),Kodiak (07-31-2019),Kris P Bacon (07-31-2019),Physics Hunter (07-31-2019),spamking (07-31-2019),Well Bonded (07-31-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

I never even thought of them using an Atlatl.

That is completely different, as it MASSIVELY increases the force of a spear.

Should be strictly regulated, however.

(And I would still be quite cautious hunting Boar in such a manner.  I mean, you miss....well, you miss, you better have a close by tree to scurry up......)

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019),Kris P Bacon (07-31-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> You are wrong.  In fact,  myself and many others are teaching the next generation to hunt. Many of us are fighting the lies people propagate about hunting.  Hunters don't need to live like hypocrites. We know where our food comes from.
> 
> Hunting isn't animal cruelty.  You can't grasp that fact. 
> 
> Slavery? Yeah, you've lost the argument.


No, Im not wrong. Twenty years ago you wouldnt have believed the changes that you see now. Youre not teaching the younger generation, theyre opposing you on this issue. Grasp this fact - youre a minority and as another generation come on stream theyll vote this sort of thing out. 

Some are saying, whats slavery got to do with it? Its called change. Many people thought slavery would never end. Some thought blacks would never get civil rights and others never believed a homosexual communist would ever inhabit the White House. Am I wrong? 

I mourn some of the old western traditions of my generation, but killing for sport isnt one of them. In another twenty years time this sort of stuff will be in history books where it belongs.  :Smiley20:

----------


## Pork Chop

> I never even thought of them using an Atlatl.
> 
> That is completely different, as it MASSIVELY increases the force of a spear.
> 
> Should be strictly regulated, however.
> 
> (And I would still be quite cautious hunting Boar in such a manner.  I mean, you miss....well, you miss, you better have a close by tree to scurry up......)


Trees to scurry up? No hand to hand then? Come on, wheres ya Rambo spirit he could kill elephants with his bare hands.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## MedicineBow

> No, I’m not wrong. Twenty years ago you wouldn’t have believed the changes that you see now. You’re not teaching the younger generation, they’re opposing you on this issue. Grasp this fact - you’re a minority and as another generation come on stream they’ll vote this sort of thing out. 
> 
> Some are saying, ‘what’s slavery got to do with it?’ It’s called change. Many people thought slavery would never end. Some thought blacks would never get civil rights and others never believed a homosexual communist would ever inhabit the White House. Am I wrong? 
> 
> I mourn some of the old western traditions of my generation, but killing for sport isn’t one of them. In another twenty years’ time this sort of stuff will be in history books where it belongs.


Comparing blacks and homosexuals to hunting? That's a mountain of ignorance.  I'm sure these people just love your comparison.

----------

spamking (07-31-2019)

----------


## spamking

> spamking says, _You're free to your opinion . . . and we're free to point and laugh at you._ Exactly, yes, youve got it. Only its the vast majority of America and the whole western world laughing at you. Well, perhaps not laughing.


Wait.  You honestly think that the majority of the US and the world is laughing at us because we still hunt?  Seriously? 



> (Sniffels), the world is against ya, even the animals  kill em all?!


Are you 12?  You can't be an adult and think like this . . . 



> Poor PH and his Hunting season V5.0. This thread has double his posts, double his pages and double his views. You really should be helping him out. So sharpen up ya spears, get ya clubs out n go help him. Dont forget to take yer flintlock muskets and anyone criticizing will stand trial in Salem.


Give a little bit . . . hunting season doesn't actually kick in until September/October.




> The TPF Hillbillies


Yep.  You're 12.

----------


## spamking

> Comparing blacks and homosexuals to hunting? That's a mountain of ignorance.  I'm sure these people just love your comparison.


The whole point of this thread is based on a mountain of ignorance.

Holy crap.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019),MedicineBow (07-31-2019),Physics Hunter (07-31-2019),Well Bonded (07-31-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I like my homemade venison sausage. I make it myself.

I like rabbit or squirrel gumbo.

I like baked coon with sweet potatoes.

If you don't condone the harvest of game animals in order to maintain healthy, viable populations, you must condemn all recreational and commercial fishing, also.

Then again, i like my crawfish etoufee and boiled crawfish/shrimp/crabs, trout menuiere, fried catfish, turtle sauce piquant, and my personal favorite, fried frog legs.

Tonnerre et [Z] e'clair! Mai's ca c'est bon, ouais!
Thunder and lightning! Well, dat is good, yeah!


download-2.jpg

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019),MedicineBow (07-31-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

Ain't nobody gettin' the meat from my kill, until they pry it from my hot, frying pan.......

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019)

----------


## memesofine

> With a few exceptions, you’re blank pieces of paper. By that I mean you’re politically motivated and driven and so I know exactly what rings your bells and what doesn’t. 
> 
> I don’t mean all this in a bad way, but the majority of you wouldn’t be able to objectively discuss; you aren’t programmed and wired to do that. Same with the other half. To you I’m a liberal and progressive, to the other lot I’d be a fascist and Nazi. Before I post a thread I already know the reaction it will get because the majority of you are working from a script. 
> 
> I posted this thread because I’m against animal cruelty in any form and I knew the reaction it would get. The excuses followed by personal attacks. Its par for the course, I’m not upset by it and I wouldn’t expect it any differently. 
> 
> 
> I err, humbly submit, nay nominate this thread for the most viewed TPF Guinness Book of Records. If it wasn’t for this thread you’d be left screaming about what some unknown liberal from somewhere you’ve never heard of said about global warming. Pork Chop threads – collector’s items.


you should look in a mirror to see someone programmed and wired. or I'd call it: brainwashed 
you have become a snotty person. You aren't worth listening to anymore on this topic. so waste your breath until you are blue in the face. NO ONE CARES, got it? Go save your own country as it is needing it badly

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Today's hunters are the greatest contributors to wildlife conservation and management. They also spend billions on licenses, tags, ammo, guns, food, beer, ice, ice chests, generators, 4-wheel drive vehicles, 4-wheelers, gasoline, knives, hunting club dues and land lease payments, tents, services for processing game, and a myriad of horizontally integrated and associated businesses.

Every ethical hunter strives for clean kills and no waste. Anyone else has no business hunting.

It is true that the hunting community is marginally smaller than it used to be.
The reason is lack of available access to hunting areas and the ever increasing cost of hunting lease payments, coupled with increased rules and regulations on public hunting grounds and wildlife management areas(WMA's).

Hunting will never die.
Indeed, the younger generation loves the outdoors and the thrill of going to the camp and being in the woods. That first buck is something they never forget. Whether it be a young man or young lady.

I used to take off 3-4 months out of the year to basicly live in the woods and hunt every day. Just seeing a few deer makes the hunt. You don't really have to kill one. Today, my hard core hunting days are over. It's pure social interaction(AKA storytelling and bullshit). The kids love a good hunting story by the campfire. Some true stories are better than anything you can make up. Like the time a saw and shot only one buck but found TWO. 

Then again, for me, it's not the kill. It's the thrill of the chase.

----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019),MedicineBow (07-31-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),Physics Hunter (07-31-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

Wait....does this mean we can't hunt & torture leftists & islamists?

----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019),Well Bonded (07-31-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Wait....does this mean we can't hunt & torture leftists & islamists?


Naw, we have a strict rule. Four legs only.  :Smile:

----------

Knightkore (07-31-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Today's hunters are the greatest contributors to wildlife conservation and management. They also spend billions on licenses, tags, ammo, guns, food, beer, ice, ice chests, generators, 4-wheel drive vehicles, 4-wheelers, gasoline, knives, hunting club dues and land lease payments, tents, services for processing game, and a myriad of horizontally integrated and associated businesses.
> 
> Every ethical hunter strives for clean kills and no waste. Anyone else has no business hunting.
> 
> It is true that the hunting community is marginally smaller than it used to be.
> The reason is lack of available access to hunting areas and the ever increasing cost of hunting lease payments, coupled with increased rules and regulations on public hunting grounds and wildlife management areas(WMA's).
> 
> Hunting will never die.
> Indeed, the younger generation loves the outdoors and the thrill of going to the camp and being in the woods. That first buck is something they never forget. Whether it be a young man or young lady.
> ...


Naw Hawk, its a dying activity. Sure, kids love campfires and the outdoor life, but theyre a different type of kid today. The old days are on the way out. In a recent survey conducted by Chop surveys, 99.99% of Gods creature voted no to hunting and the other 0.1% didnt understand the question and thought Id asked them to vote Democrat.  :Smiley20: 

Look, youre a first world society, right? Some say exceptional. In our lifetime weve seen man go to the moon. We have GPS navigation, there are highways across America and telescopes that can scan galaxies. And youre running around the woods with spears and clubs? The Hillbillies was already comedy in the 70s, its just taking some more time to evolve than others.

The rules will tighten gradually, it wont be overnight, but it will come.

----------


## memesofine

Oh goody, according to the pork chops "crystal ball" we will all get to live in a world that is OVERRUN BY WILD ANIMALS. hell if they get their way they will vote one in for President or something. sheesh.

----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019),Knightkore (07-31-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Canadianeye

I am with Pork Chop on his position on keeping it civil, and not attacking the poster...especially since there is no need of it, since his ideas are so thoroughly outlandish and flat out wrong, (small scale visionary and large scale visionary)...that it is remarkably easy to do.

Let's take another easy example of the Progressives attempted Jedi mind trick.

You can quite quickly find numerous postings on this forum from the OP, about the coming collapse - be it America because of Trump, or the UK etc, etc...or even just the way it is going to be.

Got that? We all have seen the posts. No biggie. His words blah, blah, blah. Hell, I think I have even seen him put in time frames of these collapse events IIRC.

Well...follow the bouncing Progressives Ball, in a bigger picture, being this:

With eminent global collapse allegedly looming, the brilliant idea being presented, is to seek by eventual legislation and laws - to stop people who can take care of themselves during that collapse, from doing so.

Of course it comes with the prerequisite puppy dogs and heartstrings.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Find another. It is ridiculously easy.

*"A battle of hearts over minds, in which people are manipulated into accepting political authoritarianism."* A Progressive Chop nugget that is interesting given this threads dialog.

This thread really is about animals though tbh. In point of fact, goats. Somebody is trying to get your goats, and I enjoy getting his.

----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Knightkore (07-31-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## memesofine

They aren't worth attacking. They are a PETA type who puts ANIMALS above human beings. to me that is someone who is SICK and has nothing else in life to fixate on. that's all folks

----------

Brat (07-31-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Naw Hawk, it’s a dying activity. Sure, kids love campfires and the outdoor life, but they’re a different type of kid today. The old days are on the way out. In a recent survey conducted by Chop surveys, 99.99% of God’s creature voted no to hunting and the other 0.1% didn’t understand the question and thought I’d asked them to vote Democrat. 
> 
> Look, you’re a first world society, right? Some say exceptional. In our lifetime we’ve seen man go to the moon. We have GPS navigation, there are highways across America and telescopes that can scan galaxies. And you’re running around the woods with spears and clubs? The Hillbillies was already comedy in the 70s, it’s just taking some more time to evolve than others.
> 
> The rules will tighten gradually, it won’t be overnight, but it will come.


You are mistaken about "slow death" of American Hunting Community.

There is a line you can't seem to distinguish. 

I just went to the store. On the way back, a little collared Chihuahua crossed the highway only a few yards in front of me. Normally no problem. ...But there was an oncoming vehicle, so i can not cross the center line to avoid him. I had to slam on the breaks. All my groceries on the back seat and my tools and sockets hit the floor.
Thankfully, the little fellow crossed just in time. It would have broke my heart to have to bring him to his owner, even though it wasn't my fault.

I've had countless dogs and cats. The cat I have now was born in my house and stays inside. The old boy is 14 years old now and healthy. I can say I truly love him and it's going to be quite a blow when i lose him.

I have no guilty conscience problem hunting wild game for food.
Pure sport hunting(safari, etc) disgusts me.

Hypocrisy is everywhere. 
I have a "friend" who is a longtime, Sierra Club bigwig.
He won't let you hunt deer or small game on his property here in Louisiana. His wife doesn't approve.
Yet, he makes his yearly trip to Africa to kill a lion, giraffe or two.

----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I am with Pork Chop on his position on keeping it civil, and not attacking the poster...especially since there is no need of it, since his ideas are so thoroughly outlandish and flat out wrong, (small scale visionary and large scale visionary)...that it is remarkably easy to do.
> 
> Let's take another easy example of the Progressives attempted Jedi mind trick.
> 
> You can quite quickly find numerous postings on this forum from the OP, about the coming collapse - be it America because of Trump, or the UK etc, etc...or even just the way it is going to be.
> 
> Got that? We all have seen the posts. No biggie. His words blah, blah, blah. Hell, I think I have even seen him put in time frames of these collapse events IIRC.
> 
> Well...follow the bouncing Progressives Ball, in a bigger picture, being this:
> ...


It's basic globalists philosophy.
Their can be no further advancement of globalism in the west until guns and all legitimate reasons for owning them are banned.


Pork chop is very good playing devil's advocate but I believe he is genuine in his hunting opposition.

There are only three kinds of people in the world and globalists, including the UN and the Brussels sprouts are assholes.
Here some of my favorite philosophy concerning that.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Oh goody, according to the pork chops "crystal ball" we will all get to live in a world that is OVERRUN BY WILD ANIMALS. hell if they get their way they will vote one in for President or something. sheesh.


Is that the best poster attack you can do memsofine? At least put some effort into it!  :Smile:

----------


## Pork Chop

I remember years ago, everyone jumping up and down cheering the credit boom years. I remember Obama being elected and healing America. I remember being told China would collapse and Russia would invade Europe. Not very long ago I was told there was going to be fire and fury over N. Korea and the US would take out Iran, after Assad in Syria  I laugh it off (in a nice way of course). Its America.  :Smiley20: 

But, back to thread topic ...

Psst. 1372 views on 18 pages and counting.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## jirqoadai

> Naw, we have a strict rule. Four legs only.


but you were on all fours from 2008-2016

----------

Well Bonded (07-31-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> but you were on all fours from 2008-2016


? I was on the Thai border near Burma and then N. China in those years. Saw plenty of four legged elephants though. Now I'm back in the UK, damn near over run with two legged liberal creatures.  :Smile:

----------


## Canadianeye

> It's basic globalists philosophy.
> Their can be no further advancement of globalism in the west until guns and all legitimate reasons for owning them are banned.
> 
> 
> Pork chop is very good playing devil's advocate but I believe he is genuine in his hunting opposition.
> 
> There are only three kinds of people in the world and globalists, including the UN and the Brussels sprouts are assholes.
> Here some of my favorite philosophy concerning that.


I disagree, however, that is not uncommon for me.

He is anti-Trump, is anti 2nd amendment (apparently inclusive of hunting), is more negative America than pro America, and seemingly pro Communist China.

To me that is a Prog, and clever Progs usually are of the Fabian Society ilk. That would be the ones whose coat of arms was this - a wolf in sheeps clothing.



It isn't as if I am alone in this observation, since you will find this observation from numerous posters over a lengthy period of time, and, even in this thread.

I recall him once saying he can bounce off 5,000 (which is close to 20 pages) words off the top of his head on myriad subjects, which makes sense in the world of a clever Progressive - because you need that many words to obfuscate, blur, muddy, blend narratives to create "a verbal image" of alleged equality of ideological political party responsibility etc etc.

Personally, I always look forward to his posts, on any subject...as I find them entirely entertaining.

----------

Kodiak (07-31-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),Physics Hunter (07-31-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

EXAMPLES of what @Hawk the Slayer is speaking of:

#1.  A nice list showing exactly how hunters are among the best conservationists:

http://www.rmef.org/conservation/hun...servation.aspx

#2.  Link to Ducks Unlimited's continuing efforts to protect wetlands and waterfowl (I know for a fact that this organization has been doing this sort of work, since, the 70's, as my Step Father was a member...)

https://www.ducks.org/conservation/h...-and-waterfowl

#3.  A link from the U.S Fish and Wildlife Service:

https://www.fws.gov/refuges/hunting/...servationists/

#4.  Another list of Hunter/Conservation organizations:

http://www.ihea-usa.org/hunting-and-...-organizations




NOTE:  There are a lot more links that cover this, including a few that touch on how many African Nations regulate Elephant Hunts.....in order to save Elephant populations.

----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019),Knightkore (07-31-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> I disagree, however, that is not uncommon for me.
> 
> He is anti-Trump, is anti 2nd amendment (apparently inclusive of hunting), is more negative America than pro America, and seemingly pro Communist China.
> 
> To me that is a Prog, and clever Progs usually are of the Fabian Society ilk. That would be the ones whose coat of arms was this - a wolf in sheeps clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't as if I am alone in this observation, since you will find this observation from numerous posters over a lengthy period of time, and, even in this thread.
> ...


10/10 for poster attacks, but you’re a rubbish debater.  :Smile:

----------


## Swedgin

What would happen if we banned hunting?:

Link:  

https://www.quora.com/What-would-hap...ing-was-banned

From the link:




> ...for starters, if all hunting were banned, there would be hundreds of thousands of pissed off hunters. You might say that you can live with that. But what you don't understand is that most of those pissed off hunters would rapidly stop supporting organizations such as Ducks Unlimited or Pheasants Forever, to name two of many, many conservation organizations. Organizations who raise many millions of dollars annually to make sure places like these continue to exist.







> ...money raised from hunting license fees is used to fund state forests and parks. It also goes towards funding state wildlife management offices. This would result in a loss of tens of millions of dollars in lost revenue to the states, which would need to be made up with by tax increases.







> Loss of revenues will lead to a loss of those habitats. The animals llving there will move elsewhere. Many towards human settlements. And since they've just lost their primary predator, those populations will flourish.







> In other words, starvation and mass death of those populations. No one will be there to harvest the meat from these animals, so they will just die, in misery, completely needlessly and unnecessarily.







> ...cities nationwide will have to hire to cull the local populations of wildlife. Municipalities already hire snipers when a local population of animals gets too large. These guys are paid with tax dollars to provide a service that hunters would gladly pay to provide. And again, instead of the meat being harvested and put to use feeding people, most of the time the animals are simply disposed of or left to rot. A tremendous waste of life.

----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019),Kodiak (07-31-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Canadianeye

> 10/10 for poster attacks, but you’re a rubbish debater.


Congrats! You finally got something right. I am debating rubbish.

----------

NORAD (08-01-2019),Well Bonded (07-31-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Congrats! You finally got something right. I am debating rubbish.


When you later read over your personal attacks, I hope you feel ashamed of yourself.

----------


## Pork Chop

It was always going to go this way. Any disagreement or strong views on any subject brings out the underlying nastiness in a minority. That’s not just an observation of this thread, but of extreme polarized politics in general.

You’re now doing exactly what the liberals do - personal attacks. I’m not biting, so we’ll get personal, right? Am I suddenly a globalist, progressive, a liberal, an enemy of the people? I’m an opponent of animal cruelty and hunting; how many years in the Moshe Pit correctional facility do I get for that?

I can laugh this off without resort to personal attacks and say, _‘Oh well, we disagree.’_ It’s those making the nasty personal comments that other people are looking at, both on and off the forum. It’s that script mentality at play again. It’s what you accuse the left of and can’t see it in yourselves. 

When you act like the left you lose all debates and moral authority.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> What would happen if we banned hunting?:
> 
> Link:  
> 
> https://www.quora.com/What-would-hap...ing-was-banned
> 
> From the link:
> 
> 
> ...


We have a program here called Hunters for The Hungry. It collects and distributes wild game to those in need. The big drives occur in Oct and November, right before the start of the main hunting seasons.

This gives hunters an opportunity to empty their freezers of any game they have in excess of anticipated need, and to donate to those folks that will actually cook the product, instead of it remaining and getting freezer burnt or inedible.

----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019),Physics Hunter (07-31-2019),Swedgin (07-31-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> It was always going to go this way. Any disagreement or strong views on any subject brings out the underlying nastiness in a minority. That’s not just an observation of this thread, but of extreme polarized politics in general.
> 
> You’re now doing exactly what the liberals do - personal attacks. I’m not biting, so we’ll get personal, right? Am I suddenly a globalist, progressive, a liberal, an enemy of the people? I’m an opponent of animal cruelty and hunting; how many years in the Moshe Pit correctional facility do I get for that?
> 
> I can laugh this off without resort to personal attacks and say, _‘Oh well, we disagree.’_ It’s those making the nasty personal comments that other people are looking at, both on and off the forum. It’s that script mentality at play again. It’s what you accuse the left of and can’t see it in yourselves. 
> 
> When you act like the left you lose all debates and moral authority.


But Pork Chop, you are a "globalist". You've been all ova da wurld !

----------

MedicineBow (07-31-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),spamking (08-01-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> 10/10 for poster attacks, but youre a rubbish debater.


The truth is not an attack.

----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),spamking (08-01-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

Well, in my family, we typically end up eating it all!

But, my father had a big circle of friends, so if one fella isn't going to eat all his venison, someone else will make something out of it.  Same way with Moose, Elk Caribou, Duck, Turkey, and, pretty much every thing else you can think of.

Again, here are the "rules" they live by:

#1.  Strict enforcement of their hunt club membership.  You can bring a "friend," but, you have to share a tree stand.
#2.  EVERY Member is expected to know and follow ALL Tennessee hunting laws and regulations.
#3.  You can drink, but, once you have a drink (Even a single beer), you are done hunting for the day.  You can cook, hang out, help dress a kill, but...NO HUNTING!
#4.  Bag limits are enforced.
#5.  Tennessee Wildlife Resource Officers are welcomed and encouraged on the property.  (They have such a good relationship with the hunt club, that they seldom even show up.)
#6.  During the off-season, members are expected to help contribute to cleaning the lands, checking on the herds, etc.
#7.  Dogs are PETS ONLY, and, if brought, must be kept in camp.  (There is an old mutt who loves hanging out at the camp.  NEVER "runs" the deer, because he was taught NOT to.  (Plus, hanging out with the hummies, and eating the entrails of their kills is just too good of a thing to pass up!)
#8.  Limited access for road vehicles.  Strict guidelines for smaller 4-wheelers.

A good friend of mine who was big into Duck hunting (the EXPENSIVE hunting!) had much the same rules for his families Duck Blind.

----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019),Hillofbeans (07-31-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> The truth is not an attack.


There is no truth, the topic is subjective. This wasn’t about hunting, PHs hunting thread didn’t get a look in. This was about the mob mentality and I hope those involved later feel ashamed of themselves.

----------


## Swedgin

SPEAKING of Bocephus.......

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019),Physics Hunter (07-31-2019)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

I have no issue with anyone hunting, so long as the animal is killed, and the carcass consumed, and not necessarily by the hunter.  Even if it feeds the creature who happened upon it.

Only modern humans who have not had to hunt for food, will feel any remorse for the killing of animals.  But for those that do, it’s really a tribute to our roots, and our blood memories.

----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> There is no truth, the topic is subjective. This wasn’t about hunting, PHs hunting thread didn’t get a look in. This was about the mob mentality and I hope those involved later feel ashamed of themselves.


I was referring to the Canadianeye's post you quoted, not the main topic.

----------

Brat (07-31-2019)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> There is no truth, the topic is subjective. This wasn’t about hunting, PHs hunting thread didn’t get a look in. This was about the mob mentality and I hope those involved later feel ashamed of themselves.


No, the topic of the thread that YOU created is titled “Ban Hunting and All Animal Cruelty”, in the sports section of the forum.  If this was an OP-ED, perhaps you should have placed it in the OP-ED section of the forum, or, added it to the title of the thread, or OP.  

However, since you didn’t, and you made the above statement, and posted in in a predominantly American forum, I now view this thread as a flame bait thread.




> *flamebait*
> 
> 
> Read in another languageWatch this pageEdit
> 
> _See also:_ *flame bait*
> 
> *
> EnglishEdit**EtymologyEdit**flame +‎ bait*
> ...


Therefore, you created a situation, knowing how members would react, called them out for “personal attacks”, mocked them, and demanded that they feel bad for how they reacted to your child like game.

Yeah, right.

----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),spamking (08-01-2019)

----------


## MedicineBow

Will anyone else,  besides Pork Chop, be upset if I post photographic proof of the effectiveness of arrows?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019),Physics Hunter (07-31-2019),spamking (08-01-2019)

----------


## memesofine

> Is that the best poster attack you can do memsofine? At least put some effort into it!


go play you games with someone else. You aren't worth this much effort

----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Physics Hunter (07-31-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I have GOT to get a bacon press.
> 
> SO tired of standing there, holding one end of the bacon down, in order to get it cooked!!!


I use a George Foreman grill.  :Smile:

----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Conservative Libertarian (07-31-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Will anyone else,  besides Pork Chop, be upset if I post photographic proof of the effectiveness of arrows?


Not me.

----------


## memesofine

What I think we should SHOW is the effect of having someone slice a persons head off. Like they did to Danial Pearl. Then maybe these PETA people can find something else to put down a whole group of people AS NEANDERTHALS WHO THRILLS AT THE SITE OF BLOOD.
And actually join in living IN THE REAL WORLD with REALITY

----------

NORAD (08-01-2019),Physics Hunter (07-31-2019),Well Bonded (07-31-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

Bleh!

You use ARROWS?

I just jump out of a tree, chase the beasts down, and kill them with my bare hands.......

(Sometimes I let them scream for a while, just to be mean.  Hey, it gets me off!)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> go play you games with someone else. You aren't worth this much effort


I was trying to tell you it was basicly bait/game in post #169.
I'm not riled in the least.

----------


## memesofine

> Bleh!
> 
> You use ARROWS?
> 
> I just jump out of a tree, chase the beasts down, and kill them with my bare hands.......
> 
> (Sometimes I let them scream for a while, just to be mean.  Hey, it gets me off!)


lol, YOU a he man.

----------


## memesofine

> I was trying to tell you it was basicly bait/game in post #169.
> I'm not riled in the least.


I was talking to the Pork chop as he left some smartass remark to me. and I knew he was hopeless when he said, throw a sandwich at it. 
that's how little they know about a WILD ANIMAL or cares about hunting them. hunting is just a front for their fascism and fake compassions.

----------

NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Well Bonded

> You’re not teaching the younger generation, they’re opposing you on this issue. Grasp this fact - you’re a minority and as another generation come on stream they’ll vote this sort of thing out.


 Totally false, we have quarterly hunter safety classes' held at the Sheriff's gun range, the class's are booked full (45 students) and while there are many parents attending, they already being qualified and licensed are there with their children, mostly teens but some young as 11 years old, they are there so the children can learn firearm safety and responsible hunting.


Truth is once you get out of the urban s-hole areas you will find entire families who hunt and do so properly and as part of hunting many those involved donate millions of pounds of excess meat they have harvested to food banks to be distributed to those in need. 

Hunters are true environmentalists and wildlife conservationists, unlike the false animal huggers who do nothing, zip, nada for wildlife conversation.

https://hfth.nra.org/

Wayne

----------

Brat (07-31-2019),memesofine (07-31-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),Physics Hunter (07-31-2019)

----------


## Well Bonded

> The whole point of this thread is based on a mountain of ignorance.
> 
> Holy crap.


Combined with bleeding heart emotion.

If not for hunters being allowed to manage wildlife there would be a level of death, very crewel death that wildlife would suffer through as their habitat becomes overrun by humans, many of whom are wildlife hugging anti-hunters.

----------

memesofine (07-31-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),spamking (08-01-2019)

----------


## Well Bonded

> Naw Hawk, its a dying activity. Sure, kids love campfires and the outdoor life, but theyre a different type of kid today.


Sorry sir but you are way out of touch with *normal* children, get away from the urban areas and you will discover a totally different attitude about hunting.

----------

Lone Gunman (07-31-2019),spamking (08-01-2019)

----------


## Well Bonded

> They are a PETA type who puts ANIMALS above human beings. to me that is someone who is SICK and has nothing else in life to fixate on. that's all folks


For what it is worth many hunters out here including myself are PETA "People Eating Tasty Animals" members.

----------

Lone Gunman (07-31-2019),MrogersNhood (08-01-2019),spamking (08-01-2019)

----------


## Well Bonded

> It was always going to go this way. Any disagreement or strong views on any subject brings out the underlying nastiness in a minority. Thats not just an observation of this thread, but of extreme polarized politics in general.


Of which you are.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> For what it is worth many hunters out here including myself are PETA "People Eating Tasty Animals" members.


There is room for all of GOD's tasty critters...right next to the taters and gravy.

----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Conan (07-31-2019),Daily Bread (07-31-2019),Lone Gunman (07-31-2019),MrogersNhood (08-01-2019),Physics Hunter (07-31-2019),Rickity Plumber (07-31-2019),Well Bonded (07-31-2019)

----------


## memesofine

> Totally false, we have quarterly hunter safety classes' held at the Sheriff's gun range, the class's are booked full (45 students) and while there are many parents attending, they already being qualified and licensed are there with their children, mostly teens but some young as 11 years old, they are there so the children can learn firearm safety and responsible hunting.
> 
> 
> Truth is once you get out of the urban s-hole areas you will find entire families who hunt and do so properly and as part of hunting many those involved donate millions of pounds of excess meat they have harvested to food banks to be distributed to those in need. 
> 
> Hunters are true environmentalists and wildlife conservationists, unlike the false animal huggers who do nothing, zip, nada for wildlife conversation.
> 
> https://hfth.nra.org/
> 
> Wayne


I wish I had that patience. You hit it out of the ballpark. Bravo. these PETA people don't know or don't care about the WILD ANIMAL or SAVING their species. Where hunters understand all of that. And the compassion from hunters doesn't just extend to animals. Because if you know ABOUT the relationship between man and animal since the caveman and then Indians:  it extends to HUMAN from HUMAN with the same compassions..

----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Lone Gunman (07-31-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Speared not trapped, sunny side up with ketchup.


Go to 6:50 to see real men at work.

You said you like your bangers speared.

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-31-2019),Lone Gunman (07-31-2019),spamking (08-01-2019)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Lone Gunman (07-31-2019)

----------


## Well Bonded

> I wish I had that patience. You hit it out of the ballpark. Bravo. these PETA people don't know or don't care about the WILD ANIMAL or SAVING their species. Where hunters understand all of that. And the compassion from hunters doesn't just extend to animals. Because if you know ABOUT the relationship between man and animal since the caveman and then Indians:  it extends to HUMAN from HUMAN with the same compassions..


The problem is the anti-hunters and anti-gunners run on emotion, not facts, just look at the first picture the OP started off with, a sad eyed puppy, ignoring the fact feral canines will rip an animal to a slow death just to fill their bellies.

But that's not very surprising, because many of them live and believe in a Disney like world where animals talk to each other and live in perfect harmony, until hunters enter their world and begin killing Babmi's, while ignoring the truth that these animals if not culled, run out of territory due to human development, die from starvation, parasites or vehicle encounters.

Hunters are not the problem, anti-hunters are by their ignorance of wildlife management, are the problem.

----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Lone Gunman (07-31-2019),memesofine (08-01-2019),Rickity Plumber (07-31-2019),spamking (08-01-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I like my homemade venison sausage. I make it myself.
> 
> I like rabbit or squirrel gumbo.
> 
> I like baked coon with sweet potatoes.
> 
> If you don't condone the harvest of game animals in order to maintain healthy, viable populations, you must condemn all recreational and commercial fishing, also.
> 
> Then again, i like my crawfish etoufee and boiled crawfish/shrimp/crabs, trout menuiere, fried catfish, turtle sauce piquant, and my personal favorite, fried frog legs.
> ...


Dammit!  Now I'm hungry!   :Wink:

----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Lone Gunman (07-31-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Naw Hawk, it’s a dying activity. Sure, kids love campfires and the outdoor life, but they’re a different type of kid today. The old days are on the way out. In a recent survey conducted by Chop surveys, 99.99% of God’s creature voted no to hunting and the other 0.1% didn’t understand the question and thought I’d asked them to vote Democrat. 
> 
> Look, you’re a first world society, right? Some say exceptional. In our lifetime we’ve seen man go to the moon. We have GPS navigation, there are highways across America and telescopes that can scan galaxies. And you’re running around the woods with spears and clubs? The Hillbillies was already comedy in the 70s, it’s just taking some more time to evolve than others.
> 
> The rules will tighten gradually, it won’t be overnight, but it will come.


Dear "Their",
My kids hunt and fish.
Look up Muddy Girl Camo...  A whole new demographic of new hunters.

And don't forget that this redneck, blue collar kid is now a grown up research scientist.
Sounds like you are sopping up too much of the liberal media drivel.

You have anecdotal crap and speculation.  I have venison chili from the buck my pre-teen first kid harvested.

----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Kris P Bacon (08-01-2019),Lone Gunman (07-31-2019),MrogersNhood (08-01-2019),Rickity Plumber (08-01-2019),Well Bonded (08-01-2019)

----------


## Crusader

Where I live everybody hunts, it’s a family affair, generation after generation. Hunting is not dying it’s a multi billion dollar business, heck there are huge box stores dedicated to hunting and fishing, Bass Pro Shop, Cabela’s, etc. Hunting has always been here and always will be, it’s what God intended, that’s why he made all those furry and scaly creatures task so darn good.

----------

Kris P Bacon (08-01-2019),Lone Gunman (07-31-2019),memesofine (08-01-2019),MrogersNhood (08-01-2019),Physics Hunter (08-01-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> There is no truth, the topic is subjective. This wasn’t about hunting, PHs hunting thread didn’t get a look in. This was about the mob mentality and I hope those involved later feel ashamed of themselves.


My Hunting Season thread will be here for years, based on the groundswell of my brother and sister hunters here.
This thread will be a lesson in ignorant assumption.

----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Kris P Bacon (08-01-2019),Lone Gunman (07-31-2019),memesofine (08-01-2019),Rickity Plumber (08-01-2019),Well Bonded (08-01-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> There is room for all of GOD's tasty critters...right next to the taters and gravy.


That must be why he made them so tasty!

----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Kris P Bacon (07-31-2019),Lone Gunman (07-31-2019),memesofine (08-01-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> My Hunting Season thread will be here for years, based on the groundswell of my brother and sister hunters here.
> This thread will be lesson in ignorant assumption.


I have a thread detailing my cap n ball hunt of my hog, but my new computer does not play nice with forum software, maybe yours does? Try searching "pig hunt" under my thread or in search, wanted you to see it but I cant find it???

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I have a thread detailing my cap n ball hunt of my hog, but my new computer does not play nice with forum software, maybe yours does? Try searching "pig hunt" under my thread or in search, wanted you to see it but I cant find it???


Nope, that failed.

----------

Kris P Bacon (08-01-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Nope, that failed.


Ughh...Frustrating.

I prayed for this hunt, I meditated, I prepared.

It panned out. I carried the field dressed carcass, 500 yards to my bike (not this one but an earlier bike) DSCN0152.JPGPork Chop remembers reading it, dont know why he acts like he did not

Anyhow, i got a big sow. Carried it and rode 2 miles home.


It maybe hard to believe but i assure you by my soul, i did it.

I wanted it, i visualized it, i went out and I got it.

I was sore for days. We ate for months.

----------

Physics Hunter (08-01-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Here is a funny, on my way my Jevhova Witness neighbor asked where I was going, told her the plan, she was like 'unh huhh'...was not 2 hours later i knocked on her door and said ' look yonder in that tree'

----------


## Pork Chop

Lets give you a few home truths as a minority pack have decided to make this into a poster debate.

Im a conservative. Not an American conservative, or a nationalist. What Im not is a liberal, progressive, globalist, pro-European, PETA member. I have strong views on some things such as mass-Muslim immigration and animal cruelty and a not interested view on what some liberal politician spouting on from a place Ive never heard of is saying. 

Occasionally, someone will say something that makes me think. More often than not the paranoia and low information of the Chinese economy collapsing, a second American civil war, the Russians invading Europe, or North Korea having missiles that can reach the US mainland 6K miles away makes me smile. I do comment on it, am frequently told Im talking nonsense and when it doesnt happen its wiped from the collective memory as though it was never said. 

What I do notice is the disturbing similarities between American extremes. Youre one or the other and there is no deviation allowed. Everyone must follow a script and no fence sitting allowed. On a forum this translates into a pack mentality and an example is this thread. 

Your personal attacks didnt win you any points, it exposed the same minority nasty side which liberals also have and takes away the moral higher ground. The minority of you who engage in this behaviour are not conservatives, you are extremists and behave in the same way as liberal extremists. Your idea of debate is to state a point and if that isnt accepted, attack the poster. Its what liberals do, its behavioural and although your views are different, your minority mentality is the same as those on the sister site.

Its an American thing and why without non-Americans youd fall asleep trying to outdo each other in script driven prescribed righteousness. Alternatives views are not flame baiting because they deviate from minority beliefs. The minority behaviour on this thread has been appalling. It was never about hunting and why PHs hunting thread lagged far behind, it was about personal attacks on those who dissent. You should be ashamed of yourselves and next time you throw accusations around, take a long hard look at yourselves and see the same liberal behaviour youre against in yourselves.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Ughh...Frustrating.
> 
> I prayed for this hunt, I meditated, I prepared.
> 
> It panned out. I carried the field dressed carcass, 500 yards to my bike (not this one but an earlier bike) DSCN0152.JPGPork Chop remembers reading it, dont know why he acts like he did not
> 
> Anyhow, i got a big sow. Carried it and rode 2 miles home.
> 
> 
> ...


Da som good eatins too!

----------

Kris P Bacon (08-01-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Let’s give you a few home truths as a minority pack have decided to make this into a poster debate.
> 
> I’m a conservative. Not an American conservative, or a nationalist. What I’m not is a liberal, progressive, globalist, pro-European, PETA member. I have strong views on some things such as mass-Muslim immigration and animal cruelty and a ‘not interested’ view on what some liberal politician spouting on from a place I’ve never heard of is saying. 
> 
> Occasionally, someone will say something that makes me think. More often than not the paranoia and low information of the Chinese economy collapsing, a second American civil war, the Russians invading Europe, or North Korea having missiles that can reach the US mainland 6K miles away makes me smile. I do comment on it, am frequently told I’m talking nonsense and when it doesn’t happen it’s wiped from the collective memory as though it was never said. 
> 
> What I do notice is the disturbing similarities between American extremes. You’re one or the other and there is no deviation allowed. Everyone must follow a script and no fence sitting allowed. On a forum this translates into a pack mentality and an example is this thread. 
> 
> Your personal attacks didn’t win you any points, it exposed the same minority nasty side which liberals also have and takes away the moral higher ground. The minority of you who engage in this behaviour are not conservatives, you are extremists and behave in the same way as liberal extremists. Your idea of debate is to state a point and if that isn’t accepted, attack the poster. It’s what liberals do, it’s behavioural and although your views are different, your minority mentality is the same as those on the sister site.
> ...


I can see your point although this is not any admission of agreement. 

You do have a way with your words and alas, I do not. 

The only thing I can add is that perhaps this is the difference between Europeans and Americans when it comes to hunting, ethics and guns. 

You have your views @Pork Chop and so does @Physics Hunter and the rest of us. Can we keep it at that? I do not like see dissension and divide among us here no matter who or what you believe. The divide has ripped other forums into shreds like old newspapers. I would like to think we are better than that no matter what is the soup of the day.

----------

Kris P Bacon (08-01-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

So.

You are a Conservative who hates America, and lives in a world of shallow stereotypes and consistent ignorance about people whom you have never met?

Fair enough.

Some said that Barack Obama was a "Conservative," as well.

----------

Canadianeye (08-01-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> So.
> 
> You are a Conservative who hates America, and lives in a world of shallow stereotypes and consistent ignorance about people whom you have never met?
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> Some said that Barack Obama was a "Conservative," as well.


Ive never been to America, but I knew what Obama was. Americans voted him in twice and are still scratching their heads. If I hated America I wouldnt be on an American forum, does that sort of make sense without having to think about it too much? What Im not is an extremist, I dont follow people and read off scripts. Who said Obama was a conservative? Only an American! Hang your head in shame, because youre part of that crowd I mention above! Don't try to spread the blame, no one forces you to act like a liberal!

----------


## memesofine

> Let’s give you a few home truths as a minority pack have decided to make this into a poster debate.
> 
> I’m a conservative. Not an American conservative, or a nationalist. What I’m not is a liberal, progressive, globalist, pro-European, PETA member. I have strong views on some things such as mass-Muslim immigration and animal cruelty and a ‘not interested’ view on what some liberal politician spouting on from a place I’ve never heard of is saying. 
> 
> Occasionally, someone will say something that makes me think. More often than not the paranoia and low information of the Chinese economy collapsing, a second American civil war, the Russians invading Europe, or North Korea having missiles that can reach the US mainland 6K miles away makes me smile. I do comment on it, am frequently told I’m talking nonsense and when it doesn’t happen it’s wiped from the collective memory as though it was never said. 
> 
> What I do notice is the disturbing similarities between American extremes. You’re one or the other and there is no deviation allowed. Everyone must follow a script and no fence sitting allowed. On a forum this translates into a pack mentality and an example is this thread. 
> 
> Your personal attacks didn’t win you any points, it exposed the same minority nasty side which liberals also have and takes away the moral higher ground. The minority of you who engage in this behaviour are not conservatives, you are extremists and behave in the same way as liberal extremists. Your idea of debate is to state a point and if that isn’t accepted, attack the poster. It’s what liberals do, it’s behavioural and although your views are different, your minority mentality is the same as those on the sister site.
> ...


lol, NOW comes the whining. 



If you want to see APPALLING GO back and look at ALL YOUR POSTINGS, starting with the first one. You weren't out for a Debate: your posting was only to shock and then argue. Now stay on the porch if you can't run with the BIG DOGS

----------

NORAD (08-01-2019),Physics Hunter (08-01-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> lol, NOW comes the whining. 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see APPALLING GO back and look at ALL YOUR POSTINGS, starting with the first one. You weren't out for a Debate: your posting was only to shock and then argue. Now stay on the porch if you can't run with the BIG DOGS


There’s no whining, or poster attacks from me. If someone with your liberal pack animal behaviour represents conservatism, I’d rather not be a part of it. Don't puff out your chest memsofine, the poster attacks are the reason you can't debate.

----------


## dinosaur

With apologies to Mr Pork Chop ...

My grandfather from Coventry in the Midlands emigrated to America and hunted rabbits using ferrets.  I still remember stories from my dad about the follies of rabbit hunting.  When I was young, the only time grandpa still shot his gun was 4th of July (also his birthday) and New Year's.

This was supposed to be the year I became a vegan.  But the beavers chopped down all my willow trees, the otters ate all my fish, the raccoons ate all my corn, the possums ate all my watermelons and squash, the foxes ate all my blueberries and grapes, the chickens ate all my raspberries, the rabbits ate all my lettuce, and the deer "browsed" all my apple, crabapple, pear, apricot, plum, and cherry trees.  I have no idea what creature grabbed my peaches, but I suspect the squirrels.

Today, I am assembling a hunting stand.  I am going to fuel up with some wild pork from the freezer to get through the day.  My new motto for this fall ... "If it's brown, it's down!"

----------

Knightkore (08-01-2019),Kris P Bacon (08-01-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> With apologies to Mr Pork Chop ...
> 
> My grandfather from Coventry in the Midlands emigrated to America and hunted rabbits using ferrets.  I still remember stories from my dad about the follies of rabbit hunting.  When I was young, the only time grandpa still shot his gun was 4th of July (also his birthday) and New Year's.
> 
> This was supposed to be the year I became a vegan.  But the beavers chopped down all my willow trees, the otters ate all my fish, the raccoons ate all my corn, the possums ate all my watermelons and squash, the foxes ate all my blueberries and grapes, the chickens ate all my raspberries, the rabbits ate all my lettuce, and the deer "browsed" all my apple, crabapple, pear, apricot, plum, and cherry trees.  I have no idea what creature grabbed my peaches, but I suspect the squirrels.
> 
> Today, I am assembling a hunting stand.  I am going to fuel up with some wild pork from the freezer to get through the day.  My new motto for this fall ... "If it's brown, it's down!"


Can you use that motto on the border?

----------

dinosaur (08-01-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> With apologies to Mr Pork Chop ...
> 
> My grandfather from Coventry in the Midlands emigrated to America and hunted rabbits using ferrets.  I still remember stories from my dad about the follies of rabbit hunting.  When I was young, the only time grandpa still shot his gun was 4th of July (also his birthday) and New Year's.
> 
> This was supposed to be the year I became a vegan.  *But the beavers chopped down all my willow trees, the otters ate all my fish, the raccoons ate all my corn, the possums ate all my watermelons and squash, the foxes ate all my blueberries and grapes, the chickens ate all my raspberries, the rabbits ate all my lettuce, and the deer "browsed" all my apple, crabapple, pear, apricot, plum, and cherry trees.  I have no idea what creature grabbed my peaches, but I suspect the squirrels.*
> 
> Today, I am assembling a hunting stand.  I am going to fuel up with some wild pork from the freezer to get through the day.  My new motto for this fall ... "If it's brown, it's down!"


Oh dear and Obama took all yer taxes as well? You been through a hard time m’boy. No wonder ya want to kill all the animals and liberals.

Do you think that might be exaggerating just a little tiny bit?  :Smiley20:

----------

dinosaur (08-01-2019)

----------


## dinosaur

> Oh dear and Obama took all yer taxes as well? You been through a hard time m’boy. No wonder ya want to kill all the animals and liberals.
> 
> Do you think that might be exaggerating just a little tiny bit?


No, it was Bush Jr. who took all my taxes.  He still owes me $4K.

Well, about becoming a vegan, maybe THAT was an exaggeration!  No possibility now, however, as the garden and orchard are a near total loss.  Only the citrus survived!  It's been a strange year since the hurricane hit.  All of nature is out of whack!

----------

Knightkore (08-01-2019)

----------


## dinosaur

> Can you use that motto on the border?


Probably shouldn't ... they DON'T taste like chicken!  I have heard they taste a bit like 'dillo, but the chances of disease aren't worth the risk.

----------

Knightkore (08-01-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> No, it was Bush Jr. who took all my taxes.  He still owes me $4K.
> 
> Well, about becoming a vegan, maybe THAT was an exaggeration!  No possibility now, however, as the garden and orchard are a near total loss.  Only the citrus survived!  It's been a strange year since the hurricane hit.  *All of nature is out of whack!*


Must be an American thing, cos apart from Gores ice caps melting everywhere else seems OK. D'ya think killing everything brown will get improve things?  :Smile:

----------

dinosaur (08-01-2019),Knightkore (08-01-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> Must be an American thing, cos apart from Gores ice caps melting everywhere else seems OK. D'ya think killing everything brown will get improve things?


If they are islamists.....yes.

----------

MrogersNhood (08-01-2019)

----------


## dinosaur

> Must be an American thing, cos apart from Gores ice caps melting everywhere else seems OK. D'ya think killing everything brown will get improve things?


I don't know for sure, but experience tells me it will improve!   I caught 24 wild pigs last year, and so far this year, zero problems from wild pigs rooting around everywhere!  I call that improvement!

Gore's predictions?  Ha!  What a joke.  Twenty years ago we purchased our creekfront property at 15 feet MSL elevation.  I expected to be rich with beachfront property by now.  Instead, I have creekfront property at 14.999 feet MSL elevation, with all these brown creatures I have to deal with!

----------

Knightkore (08-01-2019),spamking (08-01-2019)

----------


## NORAD

> Government *should be* regulating that.


Is your response to this post: 





> A KFC man? Eating chicken from a restaurant where there is a good chance the animals you consume were abused is ok in your eyes, but my procuring free range animals is not ok. WTF?Your stance is hypocritical, to say the least.How is the fact that you consume animals that are caged into small areas, fed antibiotics and other abnormal items, and possibly abused better than my methods of procuring meat? Your killing by proxy is worse than any method of hunting I choose.



When  GOVERNMENT turns a blind eye it's NOT regulated.

You also don't address the rest of the posters comments and questions.





> Unfortunately, alone in the woods  There be unregulated demons.



Yes, those @ssholes are called poachers.




> Its nothing really to be proud of. Its why its a minority activity. Eventually by sheer weight of public opinion the barbarity will be banned and youll join the rest of the civilized countries in the west. Its going to take time because the violence is ingrained, but it will happen. Hunting with dogs was banned years ago in the UK, Spain is arguing about banning bullfights  Give it another few decades and it will all come to an end.
> 
> Timeline of animal welfare and rights in Europe
> 
> Two hundred years ago Europe was also at the stage youre at now. Times change, the world moves on and the days of skulking in the woods with spears fades and then dies out. Its called progress (not progressivism), its part of becoming a civilized society.



Animal rights ....  OK...

You need to read your timeline.

It has nothing to do with hunting or subsistence living.

----------

Canadianeye (08-01-2019)

----------


## NORAD

> That bull you see in the photo isn't dead (nearly and probably wishing it was), it's standing there with its head on fire!


Then please berate  the Spaniards who enjoy this type of festival.



Americans are not them.

----------

Canadianeye (08-01-2019),Kodiak (08-01-2019),MedicineBow (08-01-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

> Ive never been to America,


...and yet, you preach at us about something that almost a THIRD of Americans take part in?  




> but I knew what Obama was.


..."Obama was"...largely aligned with you on this particular issue.  Maybe not quite as far left as you are, but, probably close....




> If I hated America I wouldnt be on an American forum, does that sort of make sense without having to think about it too much?


--Yea, it makes sense.  Don't know what in the hell it all has to do with HUNTING, however......




> What Im not is an extremist, I dont follow people and read off scripts.


--Except on this particular issue.  You are well to the Left of the Democrat Party, when it comes to Hunting, AND, it appears as if your knowledge and understanding of Hunters, in North America.....was read off some blog.  Or script......




> Who said Obama was a conservative?


--Some of his worshippers.




> Hang your head in shame, because youre part of that crowd I mention above! Don't try to spread the blame, no one forces you to act like a liberal!


--Does 'grouping' people help you in your debates?

--For all your wailings about backhanded insults in this thread, you sure do seem keen on dispensing a few.

--Liberals tend to generalize, and misrepresent things.  Just as you have done with Hunters and Hunting, throughout this thread.

----------

Canadianeye (08-01-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

> lol, YOU a he man.


That's what me pets think, when I come home with grocery bags FULL of all the food I "hunted....."

(Then, they get sad, when they see only about half of it is for them!)


Now, Katie!

KATIE is a freaking huntress!!!!  I hear some squalling out back, and there she has a sweet little bunny, about to bite it's head off.  I really wish she would stop doing that.

The dog gets SO jealous......

----------

Canadianeye (08-01-2019),memesofine (08-01-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

I wish to ban all hunting & cruelty BY animals {liberal & islamist animals} against humans & human societies.

That is just as concerning.

----------

Swedgin (08-01-2019)

----------


## NORAD

> In a first world society people need to hunt to feed their families?



Yes - not just need but WANT.




> That’s the biggest load of BS excuse ever.



 :Dontknow: 



> How many of you live in the wilds of Alaska?


Why just the wilds of Alaska?

There's more wilderness in the USA than Alaska.




> Even PH stated; _‘Make no mistake that there is a primal rush one gets from taking a game animal …’_ That’s what it’s about, isn’t it. It’s that thrill of killing something legally.


Non-hunters will never understand that the 'rush' subsistence hunters feel has to do with feeding the family and being one with the land.


Stop - really.

With you recording the post count and number of views on this thread you're making yourself look sad again. 





> Look at the people who engage in this. They turn up in their SUVs, dressed like Rambo, with expensive equipment specifically to engage in killing. There’s even an image I’ve put with one such creature sitting in a folding seat firing away. These are the same people who would watch bare knuckle fist fights, badger baiting and pit bull fights. They love the sight of pain and blood, not their own of course, those of others and especially those that can’t fight back. A disgusting left-over practice that ought to have been abolished years ago.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 


Broad brush much????


What you don't know IS hurting you.

----------

Canadianeye (08-01-2019),Knightkore (08-01-2019)

----------


## memesofine

I'll pass on the opinions or advice of some PETA nut from overseas. You see in this video what happened TO them when they gave in to the Fascist in their government when told they wouldn't go after hunting or anything else. 
*The English Warn Americans! "DO NOT GIVE UP YOUR GUNS"*

----------

Canadianeye (08-01-2019),Knightkore (08-01-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> I don't know for sure, but experience tells me it will improve!   I caught 24 wild pigs last year, and so far this year, zero problems from wild pigs rooting around everywhere!  I call that improvement!
> 
> Gore's predictions?  Ha!  What a joke.  Twenty years ago we purchased our creekfront property at 15 feet MSL elevation.  I expected to be rich with beachfront property by now.  Instead, I have creekfront property at 14.999 feet MSL elevation, with all these brown creatures I have to deal with!


They ate your house as well?

(I'm missing the: God told me to do it)  :Smile:

----------

dinosaur (08-01-2019)

----------


## dinosaur

> They ate your house as well?
> 
> (I'm missing the: God told me to do it)


No, Hurricane Michael got my house.  That's a different thread.  This thread relates to my food supply, not my house.  Try to keep up.  :Cool20:   It is your thread, after all.   :Smiley20:

----------


## Dan40

> _"Dont make me hunt with you no more"_  Muttley, US
> Is modern day hunting really a sport, entertainment, or a psychopathic pastime? In an age where hunting is no longer the difference between life and death, what makes people still do it? Is it the thrill at the sight of blood, or the excitement of being able to kill in safety? Where once hunters roamed out of necessity for food carrying rocks and clubs, todays blood sports aficionados dress appropriately for target practice, Rambo style  or bring a chair and kill anything that moves. 
> 
> 
> In our mundane and regulated lives, does a once a year hunting season satisfy a minority primeval blood lust? Like the serial killer who kills not out of any necessity, but for enjoyment.
> 
> Dont turn away  look! This is sport? 
> 
> Bulls tortured with swords and set on fire while still alive in Spain.
> ...


Are pork chops OK?

----------

Rickity Plumber (08-01-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> No, Hurricane Michael got my house.  That's a different thread.  This thread relates to my food supply, not my house.  Try to keep up.   It is your thread, after all.


It would be impossible for me to keep up. From starving families to trophy hunting, culling and EU globalist progressives  Its a nightmare of excuses to plough through. Everyone has a different reason. Its why I dont.

----------

dinosaur (08-01-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

ONLY if raised in mass numbers, living on top of each other, with very little room, fed foods specifically to "fatten' 'em up!"  Then, slaughtered in an orgy of mass murder, industrial-style!


Definitely NOT if is a wild pig roaming freely for years in the wilderness, fucking, eating, and living the life, only to end up getting shot in the head for a fast and merciful death......

----------

Kris P Bacon (08-01-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> *ONLY if raised in mass numbers, living on top of each other, with very little room, fed foods specifically to "fatten' 'em up!"  Then, slaughtered in an orgy of mass murder,* industrial-style!
> 
> 
> Definitely NOT if is a wild pig roaming freely for years in the wilderness, *fucking, eating, and living the life, only to end up getting shot in the head for a fast and merciful death*......


Are you talking about people and drive by shootings or animals?  :Smile: 

I see memsofine lurking. More abuse coming soon?

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Responsible hunting? Its the 21st century for Gods sake. Spears, crossbows, bows and arrows, or smashing in the heads of those wounded, while dressed like Rambo  What is this, the Middle-Ages? When thats finished there are the obligatory photos beside the victims  its nothing to do with gathering food for the coming winter months, its barbaric behaviour presented as a sport and officially called a hunting season.



Oh STFU with that horseshit.

----------

Brat (08-01-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Oh STFU with that horseshit.


Look @MrogersNhood, I’ll do an art of the deal with you and the rest of the abusive characters here. I’ll let you lot do the threads and stay quiet from hereon. That will get you your wish for me STFU. You take over from me and churn out your boring repetitive sameness c**p. Is that a deal?

----------

Knightkore (08-01-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

Here's Pork Chop at a parade, holding up a sign:

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Look @MrogersNhood, I’ll do an art of the deal with you and the rest of the abusive characters here. I’ll let you lot do the threads and stay quiet from hereon. That will get you your wish for me STFU. You take over from me and churn out your boring repetitive sameness c**p. Is that a deal?



Are you getting all snowflakey now? Damn, guess I'll have to ease off the ballbustin' then..geez.  :Thinking: 

Damn! I was just getting warmed up, too!  :Angry20: 

You were working your way up to OPisAfaggotville.

It's 3 days before hunting season and here you are, being Mr. Virtue Signal. 

Tell ya what, I don't care.  :Happy3:

----------

Brat (08-01-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Here's Pork Chop at a parade, holding up a sign:


OK, it’s deal. You carry on and find someone else amongst yourselves to turn on, liberal style.

----------


## Swedgin

> Are you talking about people and drive by shootings or animals?


--I am describing the general quality of life between hogs bred, born and raised, for slaughter, and those born "free," with the caveat that a hunter might shoot them.  As opposed to THIS:





> Today, the animal is rendered unconscious by electrical or carbon dioxide stunning and then immediately bled by cutting the throat.[7] For quality reasons, mechanical means of stunning such as a captive bolt pistol are not recommended although in some abattoirs they do use it and the pigs are stunned at 80 volts [7][9]






> I see memsofine lurking. More abuse coming soon?

----------

NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Go to 6:50 to see real men at work.
> 
> You said you like your bangers speared.


50% chance ol' boy lost his arm to a gator.

----------

Knightkore (08-01-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> OK, it’s deal. You carry on and find someone else amongst yourselves to turn on, liberal style.



Look, I'm not "turning on you", I'm voicing my opinion on the subject of hunting/eating animals.

If you're not in America, then you have no idea how you can walk out your back door and be face-to-face with a Diamondback rattlesnake or alligator here. You might as well eat 'em 'cuz ya gotta kill 'em anyways.

----------

Brat (08-01-2019),Daily Bread (08-01-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Pointless ! He wants you only to listen to him but doesn't pay you the same respect . This is why people get shut down - they drive on a one way street . 
I still think he's an ok member but man , he's got to listen once and a while and drop the chip on the shoulder .

----------

MrogersNhood (08-01-2019)

----------


## Dan40

*This message is hidden because Pork Chop is on your ignore list.*

----------


## memesofine

Look, arguing with this fool isn't going to change his mind, so as of now: IT'S POINTLESS. He's just here now to keep stirring the pot. He has his warped opinion of hunting and he can have it. I sure hell don't care what he thinks of us over here.

----------


## Daily Bread

Well I believe he did state when he came here he'd  be controversial so he knew he eventually wouldn't be liked . Kind of odd that someone gets his jollies off ruining a good relationship on purpose but.........there's a lot of them out there .
He coulda been a contender

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I was just thinking( I realize this is dangerous), i never met a person who refused to eat my beef/deer/pork jerky.
I have to rathole(hide) most of it or they will eat it all in one sitting.

----------

MrogersNhood (08-01-2019)

----------


## dinosaur

> I was just thinking( I realize this is dangerous), i never met a person who refused to eat my beef/deer/pork jerky.
> I have to rathole(hide) most of it or they will eat it all in one sitting.


I worked in a small department in a factory, mostly robot maintenance to keep the shop running.  We could not let EVERYONE off for the first day of gun season.  It was basically a lottery system where the guys who brought in the most deer salami for the rest of us were rewarded with opening day off work.  And rabbit stew and rabbit chili for Thanksgiving, yum yum. 

And when it was there, people you didn't recognize from anywhere showed up to partake.  Just like when someone brought in donuts, people could smell 'em from the next building a quarter mile away.  Guys from the engineering department across town would call and ask us to send them donuts.  We would smash 'em flat and put them in an interdepartmental mailing envelope.  They would arrive all dried out the following week and we would get a phone call.

----------

Brat (08-01-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

I can understand people taking a stand and your weak if you don't . But you still have to realize there's other opinions on subjects . I guess we all get keyed up on certain things but after a while you have to step back and think is it worth it to always alienate yourself . That's when you say " Self" you should drop the hate and get on with other things ..
This is why I'm such a pleasant person .

----------



----------


## MrogersNhood

> I can understand people taking a stand and your weak if you don't . But you still have to realize there's other opinions on subjects . I guess we all get keyed up on certain things but after a while you have to step back and think is it worth it to always alienate yourself . That's when you say " Self" you should drop the rate and get on with other things ..
> This is why I'm such a pleasant person .


And very modest, too!  :Thumbsup20:

----------



----------


## Daily Bread

Taylor's a case in point . She must think I hate her but in reality I think she's a pretty good kid that has some interesting and logical thoughts . She's out to lunch with a lot of them but she's not  dangerous or is going to come at us with a weapon . 
She's sarcastic  :Cool20:  I like that

----------


## Canadianeye

> Pointless ! He wants you only to listen to him but doesn't pay you the same respect . This is why people get shut down - they drive on a one way street . 
> I still think he's an ok member but man , he's got to listen once and a while and drop the chip on the shoulder .


Everything has to be put in perspective, and it is as simple as that.

I guarantee, if I was to be this nice conservative guy from Canada, who got along with Americans, was pro 2nd amendment etc...but then started a thread about how universal healthcare is the greatest creation of governments EVER, and that it really IS free, and there are no lineups and 6 months long waiting lists...but it was all just peachy keen and perfect.

Well, the conservatives on this forum, as I kept stubborningly foisting that false narrative, would call me out on it, and, when I continually kept beating the drum and _sideways_ insulting people with a little smiley face at the end - it could easily get heated beyond repair.

That is just the way it is.

Now, mix that in with not really liking Trump, nor the 2nd Amendment (inclusive of hunting), and, kind of always pitchng the idea that Americas time has passed for greatness, and Communist China is were it is all at now - then you are going to blowback on this forum.

Like, duh.

----------

Brat (08-01-2019),Daily Bread (08-01-2019),MrogersNhood (08-01-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I worked in a small department in a factory, mostly robot maintenance to keep the shop running.  We could not let EVERYONE off for the first day of gun season.  It was basically a lottery system where the guys who brought in the most deer salami for the rest of us were rewarded with opening day off work.  And rabbit stew and rabbit chili for Thanksgiving, yum yum. 
> 
> And when it was there, people you didn't recognize from anywhere showed up to partake.  Just like when someone brought in donuts, people could smell 'em from the next building a quarter mile away.  Guys from the engineering department across town would call and ask us to send them donuts.  We would smash 'em flat and put them in an interdepartmental mailing envelope.  They would arrive all dried out the following week and we would get a phone call.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  The first weekend of hunting season is insane here, too.

----------

Brat (08-01-2019),dinosaur (08-01-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Everything has to be put in perspective, and it is as simple as that.
> 
> I guarantee, if I was to be this nice conservative guy from Canada, who got along with Americans, was pro 2nd amendment etc...but then started a thread about how universal healthcare is the greatest creation of governments EVER, and that it really IS free, and there are no lineups and 6 months long waiting lists...but it was all just peachy keen and perfect.
> 
> Well, the conservatives on this forum, as I kept stubborningly foisting that false narrative, would call me out on it, and, when I continually kept beating the drum and _sideways_ insulting people with a little smiley face at the end - it could easily get heated beyond repair.
> 
> That is just the way it is.
> 
> Now, mix that in with not really liking Trump, nor the 2nd Amendment (inclusive of hunting), and, kind of always pitchng the idea that Americas time has passed for greatness, and Communist China is were it is all at now - then you are going to blowback on this forum.
> ...


Yeah but do you like sneaking up on cows and eating them alive or after you kill em ? 
Pork sounds like he's got no problem with gnawing them to death but just don't put a bullet in them .

----------

Brat (08-01-2019),Canadianeye (08-01-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

I don't hunt (there's nothing around here I'd eat anyway ) but if someone enjoys going out and getting good with nature and the environment ,than that's all good . I'm a fisherman and I'm sure some assholes gonna want to ban fishing rods and reels cause they can't stand seeing a fish beached and gasping for water .  And I'm not protected by the Constitution ,so I got a bigger problem .

----------

Brat (08-01-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I don't hunt (there's nothing around here I'd eat anyway ) but if someone enjoys going out and getting good with nature and the environment ,than that's all good . I'm a fisherman and I'm sure some assholes gonna want to ban fishing rods and reels cause they can't stand seeing a fish beached and gasping for water .  And I'm not protected by the Constitution ,so I got a bigger problem .


I brought this up way back.
Post #158

Ban Hunting and All Animal Cruelty - Page 16

----------

Daily Bread (08-01-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Ban people.

----------

Daily Bread (08-01-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> The first weekend of hunting season is insane here, too.


It's coming..

----------


## Dan40

> Yeah but do you like sneaking up on cows and eating them alive or after you can em ? 
> Pork sounds like he's got no problem with gnawing them to death but just don't put a bullet in them .


Sit OK ta shuut a error in em?

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Everything has to be put in perspective, and it is as simple as that.
> 
> I guarantee, if I was to be this nice conservative guy from Canada, who got along with Americans, was pro 2nd amendment etc...but then started a thread about how universal healthcare is the greatest creation of governments EVER, and that it really IS free, and there are no lineups and 6 months long waiting lists...but it was all just peachy keen and perfect.
> 
> Well, the conservatives on this forum, as I kept stubborningly foisting that false narrative, would call me out on it, and, when I continually kept beating the drum and _sideways_ insulting people with a little smiley face at the end - it could easily get heated beyond repair.
> 
> That is just the way it is.
> 
> Now, mix that in with not really liking Trump, nor the 2nd Amendment (inclusive of hunting), and, kind of always pitchng the idea that Americas time has passed for greatness, and Communist China is were it is all at now - then you are going to blowback on this forum.
> ...



Speaking of China, they're having real problems over there:
Uighurs challenge China to prove missing relatives are free | AFP.com

Whoops! That's where it shows they know what to do with Muslims.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

I meant to post this:

https://www.thedailybeast.com/as-tro...on-of-our-time

----------

Canadianeye (08-04-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

Did Pork Chop take his ball and go home?

----------


## Dan40

> Did Pork Chop take his ball and go home?


Do I care?

*This message is hidden because Pork Chop is on your ignore list.*

----------


## Ginger

What about fishing?

----------

MrogersNhood (08-01-2019)

----------


## Brat

> Ban people.


What?

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> What?


If people are banned than there would be no animal cruelty. The animals could live in peace.

----------


## Brat

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Daily Bread (08-01-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> What about fishing?


Oh oh , big red is listening in

----------

Canadianeye (08-04-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

The problem is that a select group of people will have to enact the ban and they won't want to ban themselves.

----------


## Brat

Lead by example.

----------

Daily Bread (08-01-2019),MrogersNhood (08-01-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> If people are banned than there would be no animal cruelty. The animals could live in peace.


Not gonna happen . Didn't you read George Orwells Animal Farm ? Those freaking bastards were war mongers . 
And it's a true story

----------

Brat (08-01-2019),MrogersNhood (08-04-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Lead by example.


The banners will quickly learn that life is not so pleasant without other people on the earth. It won't be about loneliness. I once made a woman in a chat room very angry by suggesting that her self described "need for people" was due to them making her own life more convenient.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Ban people.


From what? 
Ok , I'll talk to @Trinnity about banning you.
Your wish is my command.

----------

Brat (08-01-2019),Daily Bread (08-01-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> What about fishing?


You can't come in at the bottom of the 9th. Lol.
Hawk covered dat.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (08-01-2019),Daily Bread (08-01-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Yeah but we've got the best bullpen on the net

----------

Brat (08-01-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> The problem is that a select group of people will have to enact the ban and they won't want to ban themselves.


Don't stress. Soon all humans will be gone and only animals will post here.
Most will post by Google Grunt Translate.

All of them will make more sense than the smartest liberal alive on earth today.

----------

Brat (08-01-2019),Daily Bread (08-01-2019),MrogersNhood (08-01-2019)

----------


## Taylor

I've never been hunting, i have no desire to ever go hunting, i think people who hunt for sport are fucked up in the head, but people that hunt for legit survival i can understand that. i dont think hunting is any more or less cruel than all of the animals that are killed to stock a super market shelf so banning hunting seems to not make that much sense to me unless slaughterhouses are also banned.

----------

Brat (08-01-2019),Canadianeye (08-04-2019),MrogersNhood (08-01-2019)

----------


## Brat

> Don't stress. Soon all humans will be gone and only animals will post here.
> Most will post by Google Grunt Translate.
> 
> All of them will make more sense than the smartest liberal alive on earth today.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------



----------


## Kris P Bacon

This thread makes me want to get my .22 pellet gun out and cull some squirrels from my oak trees and butcher their tiny bodies and eat them and use their tiny femurs for toothpicks and some of their sinews for dental floss.

----------

Brat (08-01-2019),Daily Bread (08-01-2019),Physics Hunter (08-02-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> This thread makes me want to get my .22 pellet gun out and cull some squirrels from my oak trees and butcher their tiny bodies and eat them and use their tiny femurs for toothpicks and some of their sinews for dental floss.


Pork Chop was right - your a sick sick man and you also fish

----------

Kris P Bacon (08-01-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Pork Chop was right - your a sick sick man and you also fish


Iv'e killed before and I'll kill again!  :Smile:

----------

Brat (08-01-2019),Daily Bread (08-01-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Don't stress. Soon all humans will be gone and only animals will post here.
> Most will post by Google Grunt Translate.
> 
> All of them will make more sense than the smartest liberal alive on earth today.


That could be a problem for me . I surf cast cause it's peaceful and quiet and hopefully I have the whole beach to myself . Your scenario may mean that I could be the last person amongst all these anamals which also means they could possible have their way with me and DB doesn't go that way  :Thinking: .....I'm almost positive .... :Geez:

----------

Brat (08-01-2019),Kris P Bacon (08-01-2019),MrogersNhood (08-01-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> This thread makes me want to get my .22 pellet gun out and cull some squirrels from my oak trees and butcher their tiny bodies and eat them and use their tiny femurs for toothpicks and some of their sinews for dental floss.


Krispy, you're a real American !! 

Not a fake union paid, recycle puppet like they have in Seattle and Everett , who only care about the money.


I'm going to the official by-laws and see if I can declare you an official Coonass.

I think it will pass, easily.

----------

Brat (08-01-2019),Kris P Bacon (08-01-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> That could be a problem for me . I surf cast cause it's peaceful and quiet and hopefully I have the whole beach to myself . Your scenario may mean that I could be the last person amongst all these anamals which also means they could possible have their way with me and DB doesn't go that way .....I'm almost positive ....


Don't slip off the rock, bud!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (08-01-2019),Daily Bread (08-01-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Krispy, you're a real American !! 
> 
> Not a fake union paid, recycle puppet like they have in Seattle and Everett , who only care about the money.


See what Pork Chop has made me do? I have not killed and eaten squirrel in over 20 years but all this talk of hunting has awakened my primal bloodlust! Damn, squirrel and dumplings and maybe some rabbit too!

----------

Brat (08-01-2019),MrogersNhood (08-01-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> That could be a problem for me . I surf cast cause it's peaceful and quiet and hopefully I have the whole beach to myself . Your scenario may mean that I could be the last person amongst all these anamals which also means they could possible have their way with me and DB doesn't go that way .....I'm almost positive ....


every time when i go to the beach to surf i typically see the same old man surf fishing. his skin is like a leather glove and always has like three rods going.

----------

Kris P Bacon (08-01-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Don't slip off the rock, bud!


Lol  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  I use Corkers if I'm on the rocks fishin but I don't trust me anymore to be up on the rock when the waves come up . I'm fine working the surf line.

----------



----------


## Canadianeye

> every time when i go to the beach to surf i typically see the same old man surf fishing. his skin is like a leather glove and always has like three rods going.


Probably four.

----------

Daily Bread (08-01-2019),Kris P Bacon (08-01-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Probably four.


Dirty dog you  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Canadianeye (08-02-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> See what Pork Chop has made me do? I have not killed and eaten squirrel in over 20 years but all this talk of hunting has awakened my primal bloodlust! Damn, squirrel and dumplings and maybe some rabbit too!


Gumbo, Kris. 
And I'll show ya how to do hard boiled, cracked, shell less eggs and dumplings in the gumbo , all independent of themselves. 
That's not a standard thing for sure , but I've done it many times when requested.

----------

Brat (08-01-2019),Karl (08-01-2019),Kris P Bacon (08-01-2019)

----------


## Karl

> Gumbo, Kris. 
> And I'll show ya how to do hard boiled, cracked, shell less eggs and dumplings in the gumbo , all independent of themselves. 
> That's not a standard thing for sure , but I've done it many times when requested.



I tried the Gumbo at the Tiger Truckstop once wasnt bad..

Tiger Truckstop aint just about the elderly worn out tiger always sleeping whenever I ran 10

First time I tasted Anduoille too

----------

Brat (08-01-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Lol  I use Corkers if I'm on the rocks fishin but I don't trust me anymore to be up on the rock when the waves come up . I'm fine working the surf line.


Je cannais! I know!
But you was up on dem rox in your old avi.

----------

Daily Bread (08-01-2019)

----------


## Karl

> I tried the Gumbo at the Tiger Truckstop once wasnt bad..
> 
> Tiger Truckstop aint just about the elderly worn out tiger always sleeping whenever I ran 10
> 
> First time I tasted Anduoille too



To be honest they sold booze and I hit their video poker for 50 bucks coupla times too

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> every time when i go to the beach to surf i typically see the same old man surf fishing. his skin is like a leather glove and always has like three rods going.


 @Taylor, you should not be scoping out old men's rods on the beach!  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
You could cause a death by hard attack.

----------

Canadianeye (08-04-2019),Daily Bread (08-01-2019),Dan40 (08-01-2019),Karl (08-01-2019),Kris P Bacon (08-01-2019),MedicineBow (08-01-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I tried the Gumbo at the Tiger Truckstop once wasnt bad..
> 
> Tiger Truckstop aint just about the elderly worn out tiger always sleeping whenever I ran 10
> 
> First time I tasted Anduoille too


Yo know, the tiger died a little over a year ago . 
If you liked truck stop gumbo , you'll love the real thing.

----------

Karl (08-01-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> every time when i go to the beach to surf i typically see the same old man surf fishing. his skin is like a leather glove and always has like three rods going.


He thinks you are screwing up his fishing for his food.

----------


## Dan40

error

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I tried the Gumbo at the Tiger Truckstop once wasnt bad..
> 
> Tiger Truckstop aint just about the elderly worn out tiger always sleeping whenever I ran 10
> 
> First time I tasted Anduoille too


You could have exited and stayed at the truck stop on the north side(Grosse tete)  of the interstate(westbound) for less. 
The lizards there were beautiful and young. They came out early too. 6pm to daylight

I used to pass through there on Sidney road(north/south crosser)  at 5 am every morning and stop for coffee. 
Price was no problem. The problem was lost time =big time money when crawfish are running.
That one hour of lost time would have cost me at least $200. Plus lizard and doctor fees.

----------

Brat (08-01-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> @Taylor, you should not be scoping out old men's rods on the beach! 
> You could cause a death by hard attack.


It was a Penn, Captiva. One piece, 6 ft long! Pretty rigid but it had some give! :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Daily Bread (08-01-2019)

----------


## MedicineBow

As I stated earlier, here is a photo of a doe I took archery hunting. No big antlers, like the OP states. She provided 100# of meat for my family and I.

The arrow went in the back of the lung and came out just above the heart in the front. A classic quartering away shot.

 No cruelty involved. She lived her entire life free, was not caged or given antibiotics and growth hormones. Just natural grass fed.

deer.jpg

----------

Daily Bread (08-02-2019),Kris P Bacon (08-01-2019),Physics Hunter (08-02-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> every time when i go to the beach to surf i typically see the same old man surf fishing. his skin is like a leather glove and always has like three rods going.



Every time I go to the beach I see the same old man wearing a white thong and beanie with a cigar in his mouth metal-detecting the beach for lost coins/jewelry.
I get the metal detector , cigar, and beanie, but what's up with the thong?  :Thinking:  :Wtf20:

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Lets give you a few home truths as a minority pack have decided to make this into a poster debate.
> 
> Im a conservative. Not an American conservative, or a nationalist. What Im not is a liberal, progressive, globalist, pro-European, PETA member. I have strong views on some things such as mass-Muslim immigration and animal cruelty and a not interested view on what some liberal politician spouting on from a place Ive never heard of is saying. 
> 
> Occasionally, someone will say something that makes me think. More often than not the paranoia and low information of the Chinese economy collapsing, a second American civil war, the Russians invading Europe, or North Korea having missiles that can reach the US mainland 6K miles away makes me smile. I do comment on it, am frequently told Im talking nonsense and when it doesnt happen its wiped from the collective memory as though it was never said. 
> 
> What I do notice is the disturbing similarities between American extremes. Youre one or the other and there is no deviation allowed. Everyone must follow a script and no fence sitting allowed. On a forum this translates into a pack mentality and an example is this thread. 
> 
> Your personal attacks didnt win you any points, it exposed the same minority nasty side which liberals also have and takes away the moral higher ground. The minority of you who engage in this behaviour are not conservatives, you are extremists and behave in the same way as liberal extremists. Your idea of debate is to state a point and if that isnt accepted, attack the poster. Its what liberals do, its behavioural and although your views are different, your minority mentality is the same as those on the sister site.
> ...


Your posts are assumptive, personally insulting (count the "you" mentions in there), and they speak of that which you do not know.

As to needing non-Americans, why the heck do you think my people gladly left England and threw themselves into the American Frontier?  We don't need the Brits, they need us.

The appalling stuff in this thread are your posts.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-02-2019),Daily Bread (08-02-2019),Kris P Bacon (08-02-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Your posts are assumptive, personally insulting (count the "you" mentions in there), and they speak of that which you do not know.
> 
> As to needing non-Americans, why the heck do you think my people gladly left England and threw themselves into the American Frontier?  We don't need the Brits, they need us.
> 
> The appalling stuff in this thread are your posts.


He seems reluctant to understand his obvious shortcomings and is describing himself .I thought he had more intellect than that and apparently he's under the impression we all need to join him i

----------

MedicineBow (08-02-2019),Physics Hunter (08-02-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

The reason Ive taken so long to reply is firstly the time difference. Just as youre winding yourselves up for the afternoon, Ive already gone to bed. Secondly, this thread abandoned the topic pages ago and moved on to personal attacks. To carry on, Id have so many of you on ignore it wouldnt be worth continuing.

1.	My opinions are subjective. Theyre strong views on a particular subject. Personally, I couldnt really care less what you think, youre also entitled to your opinion.

2.	One thing that always crops up is the Youre not American so you shouldnt be allowed to say anything about America. In which case you shouldnt be allowed to say anything about N. Korea, Russia, the European Union or China, because youve probably never been there either. But you do, dont you. You have shedloads to say about everywhere else, but immediately take offence if someone mentions America outside your script. 

3.	The empty bellies argument. The wagon train days of heading west where the travelers had to live off the land are long gone. The vast majority of you now live in houses with running water and electricity and a Wal-Mart and McDonalds within reach. Youre not 18th century Hillbillies even though you like to pretend you are. If its that bad in the US Ill help you crowd fund some food parcels. 

4.	Because you live in a society of political extremes, youre unable to accept other peoples opinions. I didnt say agree with them, I meant even to hear them. I accept many of you are going to join in the sport hunting season. I disagree with it, but it is what it is. My opinion is my own, not PETAs or liberal and its widely shared. I strongly suspect the next generation will vote it out, but for the time being its your choice.   

5.	Im against cruelty in any form no matter whether human or animal and a mass hunting season in an already violent society will produce cruelty. The next time you shake your head at a mass human shooting remember that the violence occurred from people who also thought they had the power and right to kill anything that moved. As an aside, you also have the same general disregard for life outside the US as you do within it.

6.	I didnt rise to the personal baiting and I suspect there were fingers poised on the report button in case I did. Its the pack mentality, the same as the opposite liberal one. 

Ive never made a secret out of the fact that Im independent. I dont follow any party script and worship politicians as Gods and saviours and thats never going to stop. Im not a nationalist, I dont believe the west can re-create an industrial age and I have strong views on certain subjects. I could go on, but I cant see the point or purpose.

Time to take a break from the nastiness.  :Smiley20:   :Yo2:

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Well, goodbye I guess...?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-02-2019),Daily Bread (08-02-2019)

----------


## Wildrose

> I totally agree on: Bullfighting.  It is an abomination and should be outlawed everywhere.  Fox Hunting.  NO one eats fox.  ANY torturing of ANY animal should be punished in kind.


While I'm not exactly a fan of English Fox Hunting managing predators protects prey populations both wild and domestic and it is a necessity.

Without controlled hunting you end up with an endless loop of predator populations rising to the point they wipe out all or most of the prey population then they crash due to starvation, disease, and by becoming food for other starving predators.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-02-2019)

----------


## Wildrose

> Hunting is part of nature as dogs were once wolves. You think they were eating vegetables and smelling the flowers until man came along?
> 
> Nature is NOT A SAFE SPACE!


The anti hunting crowd is made up of people completely disconnected from reality that grew up on Disney and Charlotte's Web.

There is no kinder death in nature than a well placed shot from a responsible hunter.

There are no hospitals for sick or wounded wild animals, no old age homes, no pain relief other than death or recovery, and no one passing out pills to cure infections.

Mother Nature is a cruel and heartless bitch.

----------


## Wildrose

> Suggesting all hunting is for sport is very incorrect. I know people that hunt and fish a lot and they fill their freezers with meat that they don't have to pay for at the grocery store. The wild meat is also better and probably more healthy. Do these people do it for sport? There is somewhat of a sport element to it but most don't let the meat go to waste either. 
> 
> If people are hunting just to mount a head on the wall, that's sick. If they hunt the animal, keep the meat, and mount the head, is that still sick? Most deer hunters that I know only save the rack. The rack is renewable for each deer yearly.
> 
> Some people want a head to mount so bad that they will do sick things. One time, I hit a deer along my route from work. I was able to drive off but reported it. By the next morning as I drove through, someone had come along and cut the head off at the shoulders. You know that they did that to mount it. It was an impressive buck. These worms wanted to mount it and tell everyone what a great buck they hunted.


That is an unfortunate fallacy.  In every state you are required to take all of the usable meat when you take a game animal.  If the hunter doesn't use it themselves they usually give it away to family/friends or the processor will donate it to charity.

In Africa where hunting provides much of the income to the locals and funds wildlife protection programs everything that is edible is used, frequently passed out to the local tribes that have dominion over the hunting area or when taken on private farms, used by the owners and employees.  That which is not goes onto the commercial market as wild game is a premium product in both homes and the restaurant industry.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-02-2019),MedicineBow (08-02-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> The reason I’ve taken so long to reply is firstly the time difference. Just as you’re winding yourselves up for the afternoon, I’ve already gone to bed. Secondly, this thread abandoned the topic pages ago and moved on to personal attacks. To carry on, I’d have so many of you on ignore it wouldn’t be worth continuing.
> 1.    My opinions are subjective. They’re strong views on a particular subject. Personally, I couldn’t really care less what you think, you’re also entitled to your opinion.
> 2.    One thing that always crops up is the ‘You’re not American so you shouldn’t be allowed to say anything about America.’ In which case you shouldn’t be allowed to say anything about N. Korea, Russia, the European Union or China, because you’ve probably never been there either. But you do, don’t you. You have shedloads to say about everywhere else, but immediately take offence if someone mentions America outside your script. 
> 3.    The empty bellies argument. The wagon train days of heading west where the travelers had to live off the land are long gone. The vast majority of you now live in houses with running water and electricity and a Wal-Mart and McDonalds within reach. You’re not 18th century Hillbillies even though you like to pretend you are. If it’s that bad in the US I’ll help you crowd fund some food parcels. 
> 4.    Because you live in a society of political extremes, you’re unable to accept other people’s opinions. I didn’t say agree with them, I meant even to hear them. I accept many of you are going to join in the sport hunting season. I disagree with it, but it is what it is. My opinion is my own, not PETA’s or liberal and it’s widely shared. I strongly suspect the next generation will vote it out, but for the time being it’s your choice.   
> 5.    I’m against cruelty in any form no matter whether human or animal and a mass hunting season in an already violent society will produce cruelty. The next time you shake your head at a mass human shooting remember that the violence occurred from people who also thought they had the power and right to kill anything that moved. As an aside, you also have the same general disregard for life outside the US as you do within it.
> 6.    I didn’t rise to the personal baiting and I suspect there were fingers poised on the report button in case I did. It’s the pack mentality, the same as the opposite liberal one. 
> I’ve never made a secret out of the fact that I’m independent. I don’t follow any party script and worship politicians as Gods and saviours and that’s never going to stop. I’m not a nationalist, I don’t believe the west can re-create an industrial age and I have strong views on certain subjects. I could go on, but I can’t see the point or purpose.
> 
> Time to take a break from the nastiness.


Apparently not.

Fingers poised, did anyone report (I don't know how to report, and won't unless is is a threat of violence or vile post), anything here?

I don't suffer fools well.  I don't care what your opinion is, but if you characterize protected and reasonable freedoms poorly, I will not relent.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-02-2019),Daily Bread (08-02-2019),MedicineBow (08-02-2019)

----------


## Wildrose

> Krispy, is it that bad? Even the poorest in America don’t have to do that, do they? It’s not the days of the Pilgrims arriving, it’s 2019 and you’ve got welfare and Wal-Mart now. When you look at the hunting season crowd, their rifles, travel and paraphernalia must cost thousands. In a natural disaster hunting would be perfectly normal, but what I’m saying is it’s not a sport, it’s a barbaric activity presented as sport. It’s not even a cultural thing; from estimates only around 15% in the US engage in it.
> 
> Look at this character. Out in the woods throwing spears at bears. What is this, darkest Africa?! He’s not doing that because he’s hungry, he’s thinks it’s fun.
> 
> 
> The guy down at the abattoir with the bolt gun doesn’t have nightmares Krispy. He’s got the same mentality as the hunters who enjoy killing, using different methods.
> 
> My bedroom window looks out onto a row of big trees, with a six feet high privet hedge, only about 30 feet away. It’s got an owl, a fox I saw, we’ve got squirrels and lots of birds. I throw any waste food I have under the trees. I enjoy sitting here in the mornings with the window open, drinking a cup of tea and watching all that wildlife jumping around. It would never enter my head to think about getting an air rifle and killing them, or throwing bricks at them for sport. In fact my mornings would be emptier without them.


Hunting is fun and it is a very real connection to our primal selves.

There's great satisfaction in developing the skills necessary and then being successful with them in the field.

The gravy on top is that months later when you are enjoying a wonderful meal of that game every moment of that hunt is relived.

Yes there are irresponsible hunters, cruel methods that I personally have a serious problem with but we are by design predators and without hunting humanity would have long ago ceased to exist.

You mention that it would become necessary in the aftermath of a natural disaster and that is true, but it takes a lifetime to develop the skills to be a truly successful and educated hunter.

I'm gathering your total experience with hunting is by visiting animal right's sites on the internet.

Get out into the woods sometime and put yourself in their place by trying to even get close enough to kill a wild animal and maybe you'll develop some understating and an appreciation for it.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Your posts are assumptive, personally insulting (count the "you" mentions in there), and they speak of that which you do not know.
> 
> As to needing non-Americans, why the heck do you think my people gladly left England and threw themselves into the American Frontier?  We don't need the Brits, they need us.
> 
> The appalling stuff in this thread are your posts.


Well said. It was not the Brits who acquired an entire section of a continent and made something of a vast wilderness. It was Americans. If the Brits still had their American colony, we would only have the Atlantic seaboard and still be fighting Indians.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> While I'm not exactly a fan of English Fox Hunting managing predators protects prey populations both wild and domestic and it is a necessity.
> 
> Without controlled hunting you end up with an endless loop of predator populations rising to the point they wipe out all or most of the prey population then they crash due to starvation, disease, and by becoming food for other starving predators.


Welcome my long-time friend.

I have been gentle and light handed here.  And that has not been appreciated by the antagonist, but it has been a rallying cry to our brothers here.

I would counsel joining with our brothers and sisters, the UK poster is clearly out of the norm here.

----------


## Wildrose

> Pythons in the Everglades as well.  (Right now, I think they DO have a "bounty" for pythons, but, it's not making much headway....)
> 
> But, I have always thought that shooting a wild hog would be cool.  They are becoming invasive, and, I would think, that a wild hog tastes much better than venison!


Depends on age, sex, and what they are eating.  It can be a delicacy or something even the buzzards and coyotes will give a pass unless they are starving.

I kill 150-200 of them a year, we eat what we can, give away what we can when it's edible and let nature take care of the rest.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Gumbo, Kris. 
> And I'll show ya how to do hard boiled, cracked, shell less eggs and dumplings in the gumbo , all independent of themselves. 
> That's not a standard thing for sure , but I've done it many times when requested.


I have some okra sitting in the refrigerator. I ought to make a gumbo.

----------



----------


## Wildrose

> I dont see the correlation between hunting and politics. Saying hunting is a tradition is like saying bring back the traditional witch trials which also existed in the days when people had to hunt, or starve. There is absolutely no need for it in a modern day society and of course, everyone denies the carnage which is placed on others. Its also nothing to do with gun ownership, which was introduced to protect.
> 
> In a first world society people need to hunt to feed their families? Thats the biggest load of BS excuse ever. How many of you live in the wilds of Alaska? Even PH stated; _Make no mistake that there is a primal rush one gets from taking a game animal _ Thats what its about, isnt it. Its that thrill of killing something legally. 
> 
> Look at the people who engage in this. They turn up in their SUVs, dressed like Rambo, with expensive equipment specifically to engage in killing. Theres even an image Ive put with one such creature sitting in a folding seat firing away. These are the same people who would watch bare knuckle fist fights, badger baiting and pit bull fights. They love the sight of pain and blood, not their own of course, those of others and especially those that cant fight back. A disgusting left-over practice that ought to have been abolished years ago.


If you don't think that our ancestors would not have killed (literally and figuratively) for modern hunting equipment like we have today you are living in a complete fantasy world.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

I had some black-eyed peas a few weeks ago. Hoppin' John, it is called. I suppose I have some Southern in me-self.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> From what? 
> Ok , I'll talk to @Trinnity about banning you.
> Your wish is my command.


Um, Ok. I am not sure why you would want to do that. Did I offend you? If I did, I apologize.

----------



----------


## Physics Hunter

> Well said. It was not the Brits who acquired an entire section of a continent and made something of a vast wilderness. It was Americans. If the Brits still had their American colony, we would only have the Atlantic seaboard and still be fighting Indians.


The people called Indians are not that or " Indigenous Peoples", they are the People who crossed the Siberian ice bridge.

You might be missing the fact that my 'people came here with nothing from England and Serbia to escape Monarchy and Communism.

They saw a mule, an axe, and a musket as better than "civilization".

----------


## Wildrose

> Welcome my long-time friend.
> 
> I have been gentle and light handed here.  And that has not been appreciated by the antagonist, but it has been a rallying cry to our brothers here.
> 
> I would counsel joining with our brothers and sisters, the UK poster is clearly out of the norm here.


Same here old friend. Not hard to identify the extremists in this discussion.

----------

Physics Hunter (08-02-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> The people called Indians are not that or " Indigenous Peoples", they are the People who crossed the Siberian ice bridge.
> 
> You might be missing the fact that my 'people came he with nothing from England and Serbia to escape Monarchy and Communism.
> 
> They saw a mule, an axe, and a musket as better than "civilization".


If your people came from England (and Russia) - I can see how "Indian" would mean something different to you, and I understand. To us native Americans, Indian means something else, no matter that Columbus was wrong about where he had found land. I refuse to call Indians "Native Americans" for two reasons. First, is because I am a native American by birth, and the second is that there is evidence that white people were on this continent first.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

There are similarities between animistic cultures like that found in pre-modern Japan and the Tlingit culture in Alaska. Clearly, there was a Bering Sea land bridge crossing.

----------


## Wildrose

> Um, Ok. I am not sure why you would want to do that. Did I offend you? If I did, I apologize.


I think he missed the joke.

----------

Midgardian/Piru (08-02-2019)

----------


## MedicineBow

> Mother Nature is a cruel and heartless bitch.


True words. I have a moose that was hanging around my property trying to find her calf. The calf is laying in my stream and apparently drowned.  What a loss and mess.

----------


## Canadianeye

> True words. I have a moose that was hanging around my property trying to find her calf. The calf is laying in my stream and apparently drowned.  What a loss and mess.


Ban water.

----------

Brat (08-02-2019),MedicineBow (08-02-2019),Midgardian/Piru (08-02-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

> I've never been hunting, i have no desire to ever go hunting, i think people who hunt for sport are fucked up in the head, but people that hunt for legit survival i can understand that. i dont think hunting is any more or less cruel than all of the animals that are killed to stock a super market shelf so banning hunting seems to not make that much sense to me unless slaughterhouses are also banned.


Humans are not strictly herbivores.

Now a "Vegetarian" (or "vegan," I apologize that I forget the specific word for each...) who will still eat fowl (perhaps raised and slaughtered in the most dire of environments...), or fish, then their bodies will have plenty of protein (Indeed, a strict diet in which you get your protein from seafood, is probably the best you can have!)

But, human beings NEED that protein.

As for your psychological diagnosis of "hunters," the ones I know are anything BUT "sick in the head."

----------


## Swedgin

Every time I go to the beach I keep a share eye out for coastal whalers.

Those fucking harpoons HURT!

----------


## Trinnity

People on the thread getting to know each other. A little rough at times but good. I didn't have time to read all he wrote, but Pork Chop is a very humorous person and not everything he writes should be taken seriously.

----------

Swedgin (08-02-2019)

----------


## Wildrose

> People on the thread getting to know each other. A little rough at times but good. I didn't have time to read all he wrote, but Pork Chop is a very humorous person and not everything he writes should be taken seriously.


He's showing an extremist position and seems quite serious about it having read his posts.

Nothing he's written is in the lest bit humorous in this thread.

----------

Canadianeye (08-02-2019),MedicineBow (08-02-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

> He's showing an extremist position and seems quite serious about it having read his posts.
> 
> Nothing he's written is in the lest bit humorous in this thread.


Well let's ask him then.

 @Pork Chop, are you joking around about banning hunting?

----------



----------


## Canadianeye

> He seems reluctant to understand his obvious shortcomings and is describing himself .I thought he had more intellect than that and apparently he's under the impression we all need to join him i


I think I recognize things better than some here, simply because I am Canadian.

I'm 60 now, and have lived under the manipulative, deceitful and poisonous umbrella of Progressivism for a very long time, and, as a result, I spot it quickly and rather easily.

From Prime Ministers Diefenbaker (before my time), to Mulroney and Campbell etc...they were all Progressive Conservatives, called The Progressive Conservative Party of Canada.

They fly under the radar with their slow moving political ideological diseases. As an example, Kim Campbell (Prime Minister for about 10 minutes) is a Prog through and through, and clever at masking it, as are all of them.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/pow...-sop-1.5189496

----------

Swedgin (08-02-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Well let's ask him then.
> 
>  @Pork Chop, are you joking around about banning hunting?


I would like to see hunting as a sport banned and if culling is needed, overseen and carried out by some sort of wildlife management authority, as in Yellowstone. In an already violent society, its little wonder that this sort of mind-set also transfers itself into the streets against people, producing one of the highest murder rates in the civilized first-world. You reap what you sow? 

Its not extremist to be against animal cruelty and the Internet is full of examples. Unfortunately, many horror images come out of Africa where hunting is mainly for profit, but equally from America as a sport. The whole world is watching as another slaughter season gets underway. Among these will be professional hunters, yet it will also attract the sadists and psychopaths and those out for some fun.     

Only a damaged and sick mind would find this remotely funny, or acceptable. That arrow isnt some home-made piece of wood, its part of an expensive piece of kit as used by so-called professionals.


As an aside, I would also like to see a ban on personal poster attacks and this thread shocked me. What you members have to realize is that the world does not revolve around America, or its values. We are not all script driven robots (of either extreme) and I would find it equally bizarre that Id need to sleep with a gun next to my bed at night, or believe that God appoints US Presidents. That doesnt make my location a s**t hole or myself a liberal, Trump hating, globalist, progressive, PETA member (your descriptions, not mine). It just means I have opposing views and personal attacks are the only way you know how to retaliate.

This thread Trinnity is not a getting to know you introduction, it stopped being about hunting long ago and turned into a pack mentality of the sort thats common on liberal forums. 

Still, having said all that, I nominate this the most widely viewed and page length thread in TPF history over the last three days, despite the resident hunter PHs personal comments and thread effort which remains embarrassingly almost empty. Any challengers?  :Wink20: 

 @Trinnity: Ditto, love ya back too.  :Smiley20:

----------

Knightkore (08-04-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

Well I think you've made your position plain. You live in Britain, right? Hunting will never be banned here. It's culture, like our love of guns. You're cultural norms are clashing with ours, so I see the disconnect. 

I see a lot of hunters do things that are shameful. In NC they park on the side of the road and wait for the dogs to chase them out of the woods. I think THAT should be banned. Night hunting is banned. Out of season hunting is banned. 

We hunt deer, but for the meat. We're never cruel or use dogs. We obey the law and hunting rules of our state. It's ethics. Don't punish me because other hunters are lazy SOBs.

As for the personal attacks... I haven't read the whole thread and I don't' have time to. No one reported anything so I'm blind to it. If you think something was over the line, please report it. That goes for the rest of you   too.

One more thing...*everybody please calm down and don't attack each other. Thanks.*

----------

Midgardian/Piru (08-02-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Well I think you've made your position plain. You live in Britain, right? Hunting will never be banned here. It's culture, like our love of guns. You're cultural norms are clashing with ours, so I see the disconnect. 
> 
> I see a lot of hunters do things that are shameful. In NC they park on the side of the road and wait for the dogs to chase them out of the woods. I think THAT should be banned. Night hunting is banned. Out of season hunting is banned. 
> 
> We hunt deer, but for the meat. We're never cruel or use dogs. We obey the law and hunting rules of our state. It's ethics. Don't punish me because other hunters are lazy SOBs.
> 
> As for the personal attacks... I haven't read the whole thread and I don't' have time to. No one reported anything so I'm blind to it. If you think something was over the line, please report it. That goes for the rest of you   too.
> 
> One more thing...*everybody please calm down and don't attack each other. Thanks.*


I wouldn’t and have never reported anyone except those who occasionally pop-up on the introduction threads. I purposely didn’t, or reciprocate, so that when and if you do have the time you can go over the pages from around 20 onwards and see the behaviour for yourself.

Now, I want you all to do something for me. Right, what I want you to do is go into the bathroom, or whatever you call your shower room in America. Strip down to the waist (don’t worry I’m not looking). Done that? OK, now stand in front of the mirror with your back to it. Swivel your head around and look down. Feel that little bump, just at the beginning of your spine? It’s an invisible keyhole. It’s where I often put my key in to wind you lot up like a clock and get a predictable clockwork response! I don’t do it for fun, but I could go on a liberal site and get exactly the same response I got here. Don’t kid yourselves, your hatred mentality is no different than that of your opposites.

It’s why I can publish across International sites and you’re stuck in an American mono lockstep sticking your tongues out. I already knew this was going to happen, what I didn’t expect is the venom and hatred that arose from it. What started as a thread against animal cruelty (not flame bait), produced an unpredicted response that even shocked me. There are several of you here that are not nice people and it didn’t take long to find out who you are! Now we both know and you don't have to hide.  :Smiley20:

----------


## Trinnity

> I wouldnt and have never reported anyone


  I'm not asking for more work. But when you don't report something bad, if it's bad enough, it can make the site look as if mgt approves of bad behavior or worse. I'd rather not have that happen.




> Feel that little bump, just at the beginning of your spine? Its an invisible keyhole.


"Wind 'em up, watch 'em walk" is my phrase and I've been saying it since the mid 80's, long before I met you. Meanwhile, I just had a Cobb salad for lunch. Made it myself. Loved the bacon. I thought of you.

----------

Midgardian/Piru (08-02-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> I would like to see hunting as a sport banned and if culling is needed, overseen and carried out by some sort of wildlife management authority, as in Yellowstone. In an already violent society, it’s little wonder that this sort of mind-set also transfers itself into the streets against people, producing one of the highest murder rates in the civilized first-world. You reap what you sow? 
> 
> It’s not extremist to be against animal cruelty and the Internet is full of examples. Unfortunately, many horror images come out of Africa where hunting is mainly for profit, but equally from America as a ‘sport.’ The whole world is watching as another slaughter season gets underway. Among these will be professional hunters, yet it will also attract the sadists and psychopaths and those out for some ‘fun.’     
> 
> Only a damaged and sick mind would find this remotely funny, or acceptable. That arrow isn’t some home-made piece of wood, its part of an expensive piece of kit as used by so-called ‘professionals.’
> 
> <<pics removed>>
> As an aside, I would also like to see a ban on personal poster attacks and this thread shocked me. What you members have to realize is that the world does not revolve around America, or its values. We are not all script driven robots (of either extreme) and I would find it equally bizarre that I’d need to sleep with a gun next to my bed at night, or believe that God appoints US Presidents. That doesn’t make my location a s**t hole or myself a liberal, Trump hating, globalist, progressive, PETA member (your descriptions, not mine). It just means I have opposing views and personal attacks are the only way you know how to retaliate.
> 
> ...


You are a Brit right?  You have no say in the laws or culture of the USA.  You want hunting banned in Great Britain, have at it.  The USA, NOT your business.

----------

Brat (08-02-2019),Midgardian/Piru (08-02-2019),Physics Hunter (08-02-2019)

----------


## Brat

This is now the second time the OP has posted distressing pictures.

----------


## Canadianeye

> This is now the second time the OP has posted distressing pictures.


Just consider it a gift Brat, and bookmark the thread.  :Smiley20:  <---obligatory smiley face

We can now do flamebait threads, and if we are humourous, it is not to be taken seriously.  :Smiley20:  <---2nd obligatory smiley face.

Personally, I find almost everyone on this forum humourous.  :Smiley20: <---3rd obligatory smiley face

Almost.  :Smiley20: <---4th obligatory smiley face

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

:Smiley20:

----------

Canadianeye (08-02-2019)

----------


## Canadianeye

> 


 :Smiley20:

----------



----------


## Trinnity

I know I'm laffing _my_ ass off...




What were we talking about?

----------

Brat (08-02-2019),Knightkore (08-02-2019),Midgardian/Piru (08-02-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

Some posters here would like to mutilate cats.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Some posters here would like to mutilate cats.


 :Smiley20:

----------

Daily Bread (08-02-2019),Knightkore (08-02-2019),Lone Gunman (08-02-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> You are a Brit right?  You have no say in the laws or culture of the USA.  You want hunting banned in Great Britain, have at it.  The USA, NOT your business.


Have I touched a raw nerve Dan? Only I suspect if I go through some of your posts Ill find you have a lot to say about other countries.

----------


## Pork Chop

> This is now the second time the OP has posted distressing pictures.


Its not the second time, surely its more than that. Do they distress you? Do they make you think? ITS WHAT THEYRE THERE FOR!

----------


## Swedgin

> You are a Brit right?  You have no say in the laws or culture of the USA.  You want hunting banned in Great Britain, have at it.  The USA, NOT your business.


He can still talk down to us, though.

(That's just how they like to talk to the ungrateful colonists.)

Free men don't have to pay them no mind, though.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-02-2019),Midgardian/Piru (08-02-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> I'm not asking for more work. But when you don't report something bad, if it's bad enough, it can make the site look as if mgt approves of bad behavior or worse. I'd rather not have that happen.
> 
> "Wind 'em up, watch 'em walk" is my phrase and I've been saying it since the mid 80's, long before I met you. Meanwhile, I just had a Cobb salad for lunch. Made it myself. Loved the bacon. I thought of you.


Bad behaviour and let them carry on so they can look back and see it is why I didnt.
Aww shucks. Youll make @Kris P Bacon jealous.  :Embarrassment:

----------

Kris P Bacon (08-02-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

*Double post*

----------


## Pork Chop

> He can still talk down to us, though.
> 
> (That's just how they like to talk to the ungrateful colonists.)
> 
> Free men don't have to pay them no mind, though.


You tell ‘em son. Damn English upstarts!

----------

Knightkore (08-02-2019),Swedgin (08-03-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> I know I'm laffing _my_ ass off...
> 
> What were we talking about?


Like lambs to the slaughter. Ya can feel it oozing out of em. Sod the swamp, drain the forum.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

 :Stir:   :Taunt:

----------

Knightkore (08-02-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Some posters here would like to mutilate cats.


I'd love to mutilate Hillary.  :Smile:

----------


## Pork Chop

To the ones carrying it on, I’ll let you into a secret. You take yourselves far too seriously and it comes across in bucketful’s. I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you’re not clever enough to bring it off. It just makes you look stupid to those looking in. It’s an art you’ll never master. Lead them on, swop to humour, encourage, backtrack … Later on you’ll look back at this thread and scratch your heads at how easily led you are.

----------


## Canadianeye

Finally. Took long enough.  :Smiley20:   :Smiley20:

----------

Daily Bread (08-02-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Finally. Took long enough.


Congratulations. It took you 37 pages to catch on. You’re the bright one out of them all then I presume.  :Smile:

----------


## Canadianeye

> Congratulations. It took you 37 pages to catch on. You’re the bright one out of them all then I presume.


Why thank you! You seem a little ruffled and confused about my post though...but I will take the gratz anyways.  :Smiley20:

----------


## Pork Chop

Godamn it sir, you are a genius compared to your fellow outraged posters who still havent realized and are no doubt planning to invade the UK and capture me alive. I wont surrender, no siree. Youll never take me to The Hole alive.  :Smiley20:

----------

Knightkore (08-04-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

The initial few posts were intentional. I do take animal cruelty seriously and it isnt some isolated incident. I quickly realized how liberal like lockstep some of you are and I carried it on from there. You werent meant to notice. I did think half way through one or two of you had, but they were quickly carried away again by the self-righteous and so I carried on. I did and still do take offence at the personal attacks, but hey, youre Americans, it wouldnt be right if you stuck to the topic or thought 6 to 1 and howling like a bunch of Hillary Clintons was debate. 

One thing I did take away from this is that there some nasty characters amongst you. Dont take yourselves so seriously, its not just me, even Trin is laughing at you.  

And with that, it's getting late and Porky is off to bed.  :Smiley20:

----------


## Hillofbeans

Finally, a break.

----------

Canadianeye (08-02-2019)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Finally, a break.


More like a breakthrough. Finally.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

I think that this was addressed earlier, but what would be the sense of banning hunting without also banning commercial agriculture that slaughters animals? This sounds like an incremental attempt to make everyone a vegetarian.

----------


## Daily Bread

Now I think I'll have a spot of tea

----------


## Dan40

> Have I touched a raw nerve Dan? Only I suspect if I go through some of your posts I’ll find you have a lot to say about other countries.


You are  not nearly intelligent enough to strike a nerve in me.  I'll wager that you may review every post I've ever made and you will not find any with me trying to change any law of any other nation.  I ignore most of your posts as stupidity is upsetting to me.  I do feel sorry for those that hate the USA, people too stupid to realize the shambles your lives would be without USA.

We are the leaders of the world, we tolerate the lesser nations, and support them.  The support is not wise on out part, but essential on your part.

And I do not hunt, not since the military.  But those that do make their own choice.  Same as those that wish to be intentionally stupid, I let them wallow in their own choice.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (08-02-2019),Lone Gunman (08-02-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> To the ones carrying it on, I’ll let you into a secret. You take yourselves far too seriously and it comes across in bucketful’s. I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you’re not clever enough to bring it off. It just makes you look stupid to those looking in. It’s an art you’ll never master. Lead them on, swop to humour, encourage, backtrack … Later on you’ll look back at this thread and scratch your heads at how easily led you are.


And you are not "led". You have broken away from the herd. You are your own man?

----------

NORAD (08-03-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

The world is a cruel place. We should just ban the Earth. There is a song called "Blow Up the Outside World."

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> I would like to see hunting as a sport banned and if culling is needed, overseen and carried out by some sort of *wildlife management authority*, as in Yellowstone.


In another post you called other posters liberal, but here you are proposing a government bureaucracy to accomplish something that people already do with their own time and money. Now, who do you suppose is going to pay for this management authority?

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> In an already violent society, its little wonder that this sort of mind-set also transfers itself into the streets against people, producing one of the highest murder rates in the civilized first-world. You reap what you sow?


Oh really? Have you done a study correlating hunters with violent criminals?

----------


## Hillofbeans

:Dontknow:  :Sad20:  :Wtf20:

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> now, i want you all to do something for me. Right, what i want you to do is go into the bathroom, or whatever you call your shower room in america. Strip down to the waist (dont worry im not looking). Done that? Ok, now stand in front of the mirror with your back to it. Swivel your head around and look down. Feel that little bump, just at the beginning of your spine? Its an invisible keyhole. Its where i often put my key in to wind you lot up like a clock and get a predictable clockwork response! I dont do it for fun, but i could go on a liberal site and get exactly the same response i got here. Dont kid yourselves, your hatred mentality is no different than that of your opposites.


*wtf?!?!?*

----------


## Lone Gunman

is this shitball still rolling?

----------

Brat (08-02-2019),Midgardian/Piru (08-03-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> You are a Brit right?  You have no say in the laws or culture of the USA.  You want hunting banned in Great Britain, have at it.  The USA, NOT your business.


If he was a Redcoat in 1770, I can picture him firing on a crowd of Boston colonials.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> He can still talk down to us, though.
> 
> (That's just how they like to talk to the ungrateful colonists.)
> 
> Free men don't have to pay them no mind, though.


Yes. Lexington and Concord started when some Brit soldiers went on a raid to steal some ammunition. A free man is an armed man.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-03-2019),Swedgin (08-03-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> I'd love to mutilate Hillary.


That is just weird.

----------

NORAD (08-03-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Just consider it a gift Brat, and bookmark the thread.  <---obligatory smiley face
> 
> We can now do flamebait threads, and if we are humourous, it is not to be taken seriously.  <---2nd obligatory smiley face.
> 
> Personally, I find almost everyone on this forum humourous. <---3rd obligatory smiley face
> 
> Almost. <---4th obligatory smiley face


 :Smiley20:

----------


## Physics Hunter

To the OP, Mr. Their,


I am totally digging the joke you made of yourself.  Quite funny.   :Smiley20:   <--- ...

Thanks for introducing me to all the great people here.

You did in a couple of days, what normally takes weeks or months.

Thanks for all the friends.

Tschüss.

----------

Kris P Bacon (08-02-2019),NORAD (08-03-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> You are  not nearly intelligent enough to strike a nerve in me.  I'll wager that you may review every post I've ever made and you will not find any with me trying to change any law of any other nation.  I ignore most of your posts as stupidity is upsetting to me.  I do feel sorry for those that hate the USA, people too stupid to realize the shambles your lives would be without USA.
> 
> We are the leaders of the world, we tolerate the lesser nations, and support them.  The support is not wise on out part, but essential on your part.
> 
> And I do not hunt, not since the military.  But those that do make their own choice.  Same as those that wish to be intentionally stupid, I let them wallow in their own choice.


Dan, I can spot you a mile off. You exist in every country Ive ever lived and worked in. You exist for people like me to play with and string you along until I get fed up and move on. I couldnt do this on any International forum, theyd spot me a mile off. I recognize leadership qualities when I see them, and you Dan are a leader of nothing. Didnt you get a suspension not long ago for your intelligence on a forum where suspensions are as common as the plague? Every time I read one of your posts you remind me to put you on ignore and do a wall of shame on my profile message board. All said in a nice explanatory way of course.  :Smiley20: 

Trin did make a valid point when she said some posts should be reported as it casts a bad light on the forum. I let you carry on Dan to prove mine. 37 pages on and some of you are still whining about me like a bunch of outraged Hillarys. That too must be a record. 

Until recently, my job was teaching the future student generation of Chinese leaders the social sciences. From experience Dan, I bring you the bad news that if youre an example of US intelligence there are some bad days ahead for America. 

Ive never been to the USA and I can assure you my life is not a shambles. Neither now, or back in 2008 when American Wall Street wrecked both your and the worlds economy.

----------

Knightkore (08-04-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> To the OP, Mr. Their,
> 
> 
> I am totally digging the joke you made of yourself.  Quite funny.    <--- ...
> 
> Thanks for introducing me to all the great people here.
> 
> You did in a couple of days, what normally takes weeks or months.
> 
> ...


Youre welcome PH. I introduce, I explain, I reel you in and left your own thread standing. As Ive already explained, its an art form, its what forums are about. Physics is a science discipline, political forums are more suited to sociology, psychology and the behavioral sciences. You havent yet got the hang of the subtle, satire or semantics and I already sense the naff attempt to pass off your critiques as humour.

Having said that, I dont get pleasure from manipulation. Im a friendly chatty sort at heart, but its a necessary evil on US extremist forums of either persuasion that tie themselves into a 1984 type mind-set.

----------


## Pork Chop

> That is just weird.


I broke away from the herd probably before you were born Piru. The Hillary quote is in reference to page 36, post 351 and has to be taken in context. I don’t do ‘follow my leader.’
No Piru, I didn’t call anyone a liberal, what I said was that a minority behaved like liberals. 
No study needed. The correlation in a violent society produces violent behaviour. Basic sociology?
Anything else you need explaining, because I’m reaching my boredom threshold.

----------


## Pork Chop

> is this shitball still rolling?


Naughty, naughty. What did Trin tell you about personal attacks?  :Smile:

----------


## Physics Hunter

> You’re welcome PH. I introduce, I explain, I reel you in and left your own thread standing. As I’ve already explained, it’s an art form, it’s what forums are about. Physics is a science discipline, political forums are more suited to sociology, psychology and the behavioral sciences. You haven’t yet got the hang of the subtle, satire or semantics and I already sense the naff attempt to pass off your critiques as humour.
> 
> Having said that, I don’t get pleasure from manipulation. I’m a friendly chatty sort at heart, but it’s a necessary evil on US extremist forums of either persuasion that tie themselves into a ‘1984’ type mind-set.


Enjoy the silence.

----------


## Pork Chop

> Enjoy the silence.


You mean like your thread?  :Smiley20:  Anything but, the past few days have been like a tornado. Ill be glad to get back to work on Monday.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> I’ve never been to the USA and I can assure you my life is not a shambles. Neither now, or back in 2008 when American Wall Street wrecked both your and the world’s economy.


If you have never been to the USA then you have no business lecturing us Americans.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Naughty, naughty. What did Trin tell you about personal attacks?


He was talking about the thread, not you. It is like when President Trump refers to shithole countries, he is telling the truth about some places, not attacking the people who live there.

----------

NORAD (08-03-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> The initial few posts were intentional. I do take animal cruelty seriously and it isnt some isolated incident. I quickly realized how liberal like lockstep some of you are and I carried it on from there. You werent meant to notice. I did think half way through one or two of you had, but they were quickly carried away again by the self-righteous and so I carried on. I did and still do take offence at the personal attacks, but hey, youre Americans, it wouldnt be right if you stuck to the topic or thought 6 to 1 and howling like a bunch of Hillary Clintons was debate. 
> 
> One thing I did take away from this is that there some nasty characters amongst you. Dont take yourselves so seriously, its not just me, even Trin is laughing at you.  
> 
> And with that, it's getting late and Porky is off to bed.


IOW, you just admitted that you are a troll.

----------

NORAD (08-03-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> I broke away from the herd probably before you were born Piru. The Hillary quote is in reference to page 36, post 351 and has to be taken in context. I don’t do ‘follow my leader.’
> No Piru, I didn’t call anyone a liberal, what I said was that a minority behaved like liberals. 
> No study needed. The correlation in a violent society produces violent behaviour. Basic sociology?
> Anything else you need explaining, because I’m reaching my boredom threshold.


You are boring, and if you are older than me that is just pathetic. You come across as a millennial. Are you really saying that you are a boomer, or God help us one of the Greatest Generation? If so, you really should have grown up a long time ago, and you ought to be happy that my generation is mostly running things now.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

And, I in know way mean to impugn the good Boomers or Greatest Generation people here. That post was strictly aimed at Pork Chop, who if is not a millennial ought to know better. I also know that there are some good millennials out there. They have my respect.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

By the way, I am Gen-X.

----------


## Pork Chop

> IOW, you just admitted that you are a troll.


Come on Piru (tickles under the chin), you know you like my posts. Yeeesss, is that a little cheeky smile I see? Else why would you be following me around like a troll lapdog? (sniffs condescendingly), we British Pork Chops have a habit of attracting a readership, albeit at times we do get the odd strange one. Law of averages I suppose. I mean, if we only spoke about where we lived because that’s all we knew, we’d only be able to do one liners, ^ max a paragraph, because that’s would be the extent of our knowledge and the forum would consist of, well, one liners.

If I didn’t know about America, I wouldn’t be able to write threads like this.  :Smiley20: 

http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...ry-Faces-Trial

http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...-TPF-Civil-War

Come on, be honest, you’re playing hard to get cos you want to give my posts a ‘like.’ Yessss you do, I can see that little smile again, although it saddens me that you’re letting your animosity and feelings towards the poster so obvious. Never mind, you’re new here and you’re allowed a certain amount of faux pas outrage to show, so I forgive you. Big smile? Carry on.

Psst. How about doing a thread yourself, only you seem a bit shy and just seem to pile into others.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Swedgin

> If he was a Redcoat in 1770, I can picture him firing on a crowd of Boston colonials.


In ALL honesty, though, that crowd was a mob, throwing rocks, ice and maybe even bricks, at the British Soldiers.  (Plus, I have heard that what actually happened was that one of the "Redcoats" was hit in the head with a rock or something, lost his balance, and his gun went off when he fell.  Then, all the other soldiers started shooting.)

Basically, they were defending themselves.

John Adams defended them in court, and won.....

----------

Knightkore (08-04-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> Dan, I can spot you a mile off. You exist in every country I’ve ever lived and worked in. You exist for people like me to play with and string you along until I get fed –up and move on. I couldn’t do this on any International forum, they’d spot me a mile off. I recognize leadership qualities when I see them, and you Dan are a leader of nothing. Didn’t you get a suspension not long ago for your ‘intelligence’ on a forum where suspensions are as common as the plague? Every time I read one of your posts you remind me to put you on ignore and do a wall of shame on my profile message board. All said in a nice explanatory way of course. 
> 
> Trin did make a valid point when she said some posts should be reported as it casts a bad light on the forum. I let you carry on Dan to prove mine. 37 pages on and some of you are still whining about me like a bunch of outraged Hillary’s. That too must be a record. 
> 
> Until recently, my job was teaching the future student generation of Chinese leaders the social sciences. From experience Dan, I bring you the bad news that if you’re an example of US intelligence there are some bad days ahead for America. 
> 
> I’ve never been to the USA and I can assure you my life is not a shambles. Neither now, or back in 2008 when American Wall Street wrecked both your and the world’s economy.


Your jealousy is evident in your every post.  And your fantasies are also evident.  The real world is obviously painful to you.

----------

Hillofbeans (08-03-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Your jealousy is evident in your every post.  And your fantasies are also evident.  The real world is obviously painful to you.


Dan, I was clever enough to dangle you like a little fish over 40 pages and you still come back for more.  :Smiley20:  You live in the American bubble Dan, I live in the world. The world is full of Dans.

----------

Knightkore (08-04-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> Dan, I was clever enough to dangle you like a little fish over 40 pages and you still come back for more.  You live in the American bubble Dan, I live in the world. The world is full of Dan’s.


You're a childish troll on an adult forum.  Go upstairs, Mummsy's got your porridge ready.

And I venture that I'm far more experience of the world than you.  There are few places I have not been.  Including England which I enjoyed until it became a 3rd world shithole.  Have they finished erecting the "Please don't shit in the streets" London signs?  In London world awareness means watching you don't step in muzzie shit.  Jolly that whot?

----------

Midgardian/Piru (08-03-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> You're a childish troll on an adult forum.  Go upstairs, Mummsy's got your porridge ready.
> 
> And I venture that I'm far more experience of the world than you.  There are few places I have not been.  Including England which I enjoyed until it became a 3rd world shithole.  Have they finished erecting the "Please don't shit in the streets" London signs?  In London world awareness means watching you don't step in muzzie shit.  Jolly that whot?


Dan, why do you continue to embarrass yourself? _‘I’m far more experience of the world than you, 3rd world shithole …’_ Didn’t you get suspended previously for letting your mouth run away with you? I’m on an American forum and I’ve reduced you to gibbering poster attacks. I don’t need to retaliate in the same way and I’ve just come back from years of teaching in China. Dan, honestly, outside the military or on holiday, you wouldn’t last a week outside America. 

I play with you Dan, it’s a game to me. I wind you up like a little clock and watch you perform. Don’t you get it? How can I troll my own thread? It’s you that keeps coming back, there’s only you left.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Trinnity

*Knock it off both of you. *

----------

Calypso Jones (08-03-2019),Kodiak (08-03-2019),Pork Chop (08-03-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

OK, I'll stop.

----------


## Trinnity

Thank you.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Come on Piru (tickles under the chin)


I am a man for the record, and I thought that you are too. I am not gay. Please don't tickle me unless you were born female.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> In ALL honesty, though, that crowd was a mob, throwing rocks, ice and maybe even bricks, at the British Soldiers.  (Plus, I have heard that what actually happened was that one of the "Redcoats" was hit in the head with a rock or something, lost his balance, and his gun went off when he fell.  Then, all the other soldiers started shooting.)
> 
> Basically, they were defending themselves.
> 
> John Adams defended them in court, and won.....


That is a good point. Crispus Attucks was part of that crowd too. Maybe they were a bunch of rioters. I ought to remember that the event was used as propaganda for the war, a conflict that has personally benefited me 242 years later. I could use a dose of objectivity

----------

Swedgin (08-05-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Dan, I was clever enough to dangle you like a little fish over 40 pages and you still come back for more.  You live in the American bubble Dan, I live in the world. The world is full of Dan’s.


Britain is not the world anymore. The sun no longer never sets on the British Empire.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-03-2019)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> Naughty, naughty. What did Trin tell you about personal attacks?


what did she tell you?

oh, nvm, we all can read it.

----------


## Trinnity

> _"Dont make me hunt with you no more"_  Muttley, US


I'd like to know why you felt compelled to make a flamebait thread, knowing Americans love our guns and hunting. Surely you knew what would happen. @Pork Chop, please tell me why. Doesn't seem like the way you've posted in the past. As a hunter myself, I can tell you I don't take pot shots, never had a wounded animal get away; not even once. I've cleaned a deer more than a couple of times. The meat has always been a supplement to groceries. Everybody doesn't have to agree, but I do hope                  other hunters practice good ethical hunting like I do. I've seen some hunting practices I don't like. But outlawing hunting won't ever happen in America and people here won't ever ever ever give up their guns.

----------

Daily Bread (08-04-2019),Knightkore (08-04-2019),Kris P Bacon (08-04-2019),Lone Gunman (08-04-2019),MedicineBow (08-05-2019),Midgardian/Piru (08-04-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> I'd like to know why you felt compelled to make a flamebait thread, knowing Americans love our guns and hunting. Surely you knew what would happen. @Pork Chop, please tell me why. Doesn't seem like the way you've posted in the past. As a hunter myself, I can tell you I don't take pot shots, never had a wounded animal get away; not even once. I've cleaned a deer more than a couple of times. The meat has always been a supplement to groceries. Everybody doesn't have to agree, but I do hope                  other hunters practice good ethical hunting like I do. I've seen some hunting practices I don't like. But outlawing hunting won't ever happen in America and people here won't ever ever ever give up their guns.


 @Trinnity. As you’ve asked, it wasn’t flame bait. Banning guns wasn’t mentioned, as an aside I favour gun ownership, but hunting is a minority activity, so not all Americans love hunting. Hunting isn’t conservatism, it’s a personal choice, just as the current fashion for homosexual behaviour or drug use, which isn’t an American activity either, although you’d be forgiven that it is given the amount of it going on. We Brits love our National Health Service (NHS), but it doesn’t mean we don’t criticize its failings. 

Everyone says, _‘it’s not me’_ but if you let an unrestrained population loose on anything it’s going to result in acts of cruelty, whether from a pack of Antifa members on the hunt, or humans on animals. Of course I knew it would draw criticism, but I didn’t expect the abuse that came with it. That’s the problem here not the topic and you’re quite right to be concerned what the thread turned into, but that didn’t come from me. I stopped and I’m just answering your call-out, *but it continues*. Don't blame me for that. 

An opinion on a lifestyle choice doesn’t make me a _'progressive, liberal, globalist living in a s**t hole'_ – a view held by half a dozen vocal members – that’s flame bait. How many saying I’m not an American criticize the Islamification of the UK, but throw up their hands in horror if America is mentioned? Do the minority of members actually believe that what is going on in American now is some sort of exceptional secret that no one outside America knows about so they can’t comment on it? Presidents appointed by God, colour blindness, open borders in a divided nation … And onto we rule the world and MAGA … FFS, the Europeans gave you all that and we already know what happens.

I think you’re wrong Trin. If I’d have said even 15 years ago that America would elect a homosexual communist, or that you’d be swamped with third-world immigration I’d have been laughed at. The same laughter from the same people when I explained why you can’t beat a (Chinese) industrial revolution by trade wars, or why Mr. Trump was outsmarted by the North Koreans at the disarmament summit, or why Hillary wasn’t locked up … 

The problem is many here are tied into a lockstep mindset and when someone comes along and says, _‘hold on a minute, what about …’_ it sends the party faithful into a frenzy. I’d have got the same reaction on a liberal forum if I’d posted a thread on pro-hunting. I know what indoctrination is Trin, that’s not an opinion, I’ve lived it and it’s why I switched topics regularly, because I’m posting for an indoctrinated audience.  :Smiley20: 

Banned from sight by ignore method for liberal like behaviour on a conservative forum and in alphabetical order.
Brat, Dan40, Lone Gunman, Memsofine, Physics Hunter, Piru, Swedgin

----------

Knightkore (08-04-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> As you’ve asked, it wasn’t flame bait. Banning guns wasn’t mentioned, as an aside I favour gun ownership, but hunting is a minority activity, so not all Americans love hunting. Hunting isn’t conservatism, it’s a personal choice, just as the current fashion for homosexual behaviour or drug use, which isn’t an American activity either, although you’d be forgiven that it is given the amount of it going on. We Brits love our National Health Service (NHS), but it doesn’t mean we don’t criticize its failings. 
> 
> Everyone says, _‘it’s not me’_ but if you let an unrestrained population loose on anything it’s going to result in acts of cruelty, whether from a pack of Antifa members on the hunt, or humans on animals. Of course I knew it would draw criticism, but I didn’t expect the abuse that came with it. That’s the problem here not the topic and you’re quite right to be concerned what the thread turned into, but that didn’t come from me. I stopped and I’m just answering your call-out, but it continues. 
> 
> An opinion on a lifestyle choice doesn’t make me a _'progressive, liberal, globalist living in a s**t hole'_ – a view held by half a dozen vocal members – that’s flame bait. How many saying I’m not an American criticize the Islamification of the UK, but throw up their hands in horror if America is mentioned? Do the minority of members actually believe that what is going on in American now is some sort of exceptional secret that no one outside America knows about so they can’t comment on it? Presidents appointed by God, colour blindness, open borders in a divided nation … And onto we rule the world and MAGA … FFS, the Europeans gave you all that and we already know what happens.
> 
> I think you’re wrong Trin. If I’d have said even 15 years ago that America would elect a homosexual communist, or that you’d be swamped with third-world immigration I’d have been laughed at. The same laughter from the same people when I explained why you can’t beat a (Chinese) industrial revolution by trade wars, or why Mr. Trump was outsmarted by the North Koreans at the disarmament summit, or why Hillary wasn’t locked up … 
> 
> The problem is many here are tied into a lockstep mindset and when someone comes along and says, _‘hold on a minute, what about …’_ it sends the party faithful into a frenzy. I’d have got the same reaction on a liberal forum if I’d posted a thread on pro-hunting. I know what indoctrination is Trin, that’s not an opinion, I’ve lived it and it’s why I switched topics regularly, because I’m posting for an indoctrinated audience.


OMG, where to start. I will do it one "point' by one since everything you have said is just silly.

----------

Rickity Plumber (08-04-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> As you’ve asked, it wasn’t flame bait. Banning guns wasn’t mentioned, as an aside I favour gun ownership, but hunting is a minority activity, so not all Americans love hunting. Hunting isn’t conservatism, it’s a personal choice, just as the current fashion for homosexual behaviour or drug use, which isn’t an American activity either, although you’d be forgiven that it is given the amount of it going on. We Brits love our National Health Service (NHS), but it doesn’t mean we don’t criticize its failings.


Are you really equating hunting with homosexuality and your stupid National Health Service? A British woman jumped off a 5th story London building because your NHS would not get her a dentist for a toothache. She solved the toothache, but died. This happened after your 2012 Olympics. In the USA, the woman would have seen a dentist as soon as she needed one. Tell that to May or Johnson.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-04-2019),Rickity Plumber (08-04-2019)

----------


## Canadianeye

> OMG, where to start. I will do it one "point' by one since everything you have said is just silly.


Yes. You do that Piru.

----------


## Trinnity

> I think you’re wrong Trin.


No I'm not.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-04-2019),MrogersNhood (08-04-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> @Trinnity. As you’ve asked, it wasn’t flame bait. Banning guns wasn’t mentioned, as an aside I favour gun ownership, but hunting is a minority activity, so not all Americans love hunting. Hunting isn’t conservatism, it’s a personal choice, just as the current fashion for homosexual behaviour or drug use, which isn’t an American activity either, although you’d be forgiven that it is given the amount of it going on. We Brits love our National Health Service (NHS), but it doesn’t mean we don’t criticize its failings. 
> 
> Everyone says, _‘it’s not me’_ but if you let an unrestrained population loose on anything it’s going to result in acts of cruelty, whether from a pack of Antifa members on the hunt, or humans on animals. Of course I knew it would draw criticism, but I didn’t expect the abuse that came with it. That’s the problem here not the topic and you’re quite right to be concerned what the thread turned into, but that didn’t come from me. I stopped and I’m just answering your call-out, *but it continues*. Don't blame me for that. 
> 
> An opinion on a lifestyle choice doesn’t make me a _'progressive, liberal, globalist living in a s**t hole'_ – a view held by half a dozen vocal members – that’s flame bait. How many saying I’m not an American criticize the Islamification of the UK, but throw up their hands in horror if America is mentioned? Do the minority of members actually believe that what is going on in American now is some sort of exceptional secret that no one outside America knows about so they can’t comment on it? Presidents appointed by God, colour blindness, open borders in a divided nation … And onto we rule the world and MAGA … FFS, the Europeans gave you all that and we already know what happens.
> 
> I think you’re wrong Trin. If I’d have said even 15 years ago that America would elect a homosexual communist, or that you’d be swamped with third-world immigration I’d have been laughed at. The same laughter from the same people when I explained why you can’t beat a (Chinese) industrial revolution by trade wars, or why Mr. Trump was outsmarted by the North Koreans at the disarmament summit, or why Hillary wasn’t locked up … 
> 
> The problem is many here are tied into a lockstep mindset and when someone comes along and says, _‘hold on a minute, what about …’_ it sends the party faithful into a frenzy. I’d have got the same reaction on a liberal forum if I’d posted a thread on pro-hunting. I know what indoctrination is Trin, that’s not an opinion, I’ve lived it and it’s why I switched topics regularly, because I’m posting for an indoctrinated audience. 
> ...


The problem here is that you are extremely narrow minded or can't accept alternate views of just plain ignorant . I certainly don't think your ignorant so that leaves my thoughts on the other 2 . I kind of was hoping that it would have been the logical answer of ignorant btw.

----------

Brat (08-04-2019)

----------


## Canadianeye

Pfft. This is all nonsense, and typical prog 101 crap. I'll give my freaking summation ffs.

1. Flamebaite thread. Typical prog/lib/troll style. Fact.

2. People get pissed, as sought after and desired. Objective met. Fact.

3. Goal Post moved after objective met. (In case it wasn't observed, the goal posts got moved, when the OP changed up that it was never about hunting/banning, but rather about just him showing how we are all this and that) Fact.

4. Divide and Conquer. OP states Trinnity is laughing her as off at all of us. Typical Prog. Fact.

And 5, the finally arrived at observation. The OPs statement of draining the forum...right before our very eyes. Dressed up with a smiley, but, still right there right in front of our eyes. Objective. Fact.

Red ink from the moderator soon followed, however nobody got banned from the forum this time, for responding too badly against the rules, to a flamebaite thread.

Six. No point of fact, just a question. Why does someone want to drain our forum, when Trinnity wants to grow this forum?

Go ahead. Try to prove me wrong.

----------

Brat (08-04-2019),FirstGenCanadian (08-04-2019),Lone Gunman (08-04-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> Pfft. This is all nonsense, and typical prog 101 crap. I'll give my freaking summation ffs.
> 
> 1. Flamebaite thread. Typical prog/lib/troll style. Fact.
> 
> 2. People get pissed, as sought after and desired. Objective met. Fact.
> 
> 3. Goal Post moved after objective met. (In case it wasn't observed, the goal posts got moved, when the OP changed up that it was never about hunting/banning, but rather about just him showing how we are all this and that) Fact.
> 
> 4. Divide and Conquer. OP states Trinnity is laughing her as off at all of us. Typical Prog. Fact.
> ...


Probably the most clever troll that has invaded the forum, but still a troll. Admitted by his/her/its own posts.

----------

Brat (08-04-2019),Hillofbeans (08-04-2019),Lone Gunman (08-04-2019),Midgardian/Piru (08-05-2019)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Probably the most clever troll that has invaded the forum, but still a troll. Admitted by his/her/its own posts.


Not sure about that one Dan. There are some pretty clever people that float about the internet.

I will say this though. I like the people on this forum, quite a bit tbh, however, I don't owe them anything when it comes to my opinions or thoughts. I just say what I want to say and don't care that much about what anyone thinks.

I do however owe Trinnity for providing this place, with this free speech atmosphere...and I'll always care what she thinks, and respect her wishes to the best of my abilities - merged - with my sometimes very direct and uncompromising honesty. She has a site to maintain, with all the different characters, whereas I am just a contributor with my thoughts and opinions. Two very different things.

I'll offer her this: Look towards the source, as the old sister site as the originator of this type of clever infiltration and division. You've made this site thrive, while they have died on the vine of their own making, by their own hand.

----------

Brat (08-04-2019),Lone Gunman (08-04-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> No I'm not.


Look Trin, let me explain myself. I know my style often annoys people and they see it as a lecture. Thats because until recently thats what I did as a living. Part of that involved ideological theory, in other words I take societies apart; I deconstruct them and find out the causal relationships between the historic and behavioural which creates a world view and from that Im able to work out future consequences. It doesnt mean Im always right because its predictive, but its more than an opinion, its not just a guess. It enabled me to miss the western recession, Ive never seen a food kitchen and I can work internationally because I know how things work. 

The problem with indoctrinated societies is that its population have a myopic world view, its like tunnel vision and it creates a collective bubble of belief, minus the reality. It also produces a short term view. When people like Obama, Clinton and Trump speak they havent got a solution, theyre preaching to the already indoctrinated and giving them what they want to hear. Who cares whether Obama failed to heal America or Trump failed to re-create an industrial revolution, you have to focus on the belief, be part of the collective. You dont have to think anymore, its all done for you. Its why American politicians are so easily able to sell the population a bridge.

_A beam of morning light shown [sic] through the stained-glass windows and illuminated the president-elect's face. Several of the clergy and choir on the altar who also saw it marveled afterward about the presence of the Divine._ - The Promise: President Obama, Year One, by Jonathan Alter.

_I could stand in the middle of Fifth Avenue and shoot somebody and I wouldnt lose any voters._  Donald Trump.

Those are not election speeches, theyre the result of 24/7 mass-media indoctrination for cult followers. Now, thats difficult to get through to a mind-set of anyone affected by it and its the same in China, or North Korea.

Its not a coincidence that the Soviets took over Russia after WW1, or Mao in China after WW2, or Obama after the start of the biggest recession in history. Nor is it a surprise after the failure of Obama, America elected the opposite extreme of a nationalist laissez-faire capitalist. Its an obvious sign of deep crisis and people like myself try to explain it. 

You say Im wrong, but I was also told that about the Fire and Fury over N. Korea, or once the Russians joined in the failure to remove Assad in Syria, or the recent Democrat win in the mid-terms, which was described as a win because the mind-set cant comprehend a loss, so turns it into a win. What youre seeing in America now doesnt stop in the cities, it spreads, its like a disease and you saw the beginnings of it in the Obama years. Its exactly what happened in Europe; America is no different.

Although this guy waffles on a bit, hes generally on the right path.
https://eand.co/why-america-just-goe...g-1311d5c2ad7a

Now, there will be the usual people who will say, _its rubbish, you dont know what youre talking about._ I don't see their posts as I've got them on ignore, but what you have to remember is although I just go through the basics on a forum, less than two years ago I was being paid to know this, from the proceeds of which Mrs. Chop and I bought a retirement house by the sea on the Gulf of Thailand. So it doesnt really matter what anyone else thinks. However, all this wont affect me because Ill see it coming wherever I am and bail out in time.  :Smiley20:

----------


## Lone Gunman

*Banned from sight by ignore method for liberal like behaviour on a conservative forum and in alphabetical order.
Brat, Dan40, Lone Gunman, Memsofine, Physics Hunter, Piru, Swedgin*

honored.

didn't think you could hang.  keep rolling your shitballs, though.

as we used to say, 'fail troll is fail.'

----------

Brat (08-04-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

> Look Trin, let me explain myself. [...] Now, there will be the usual people who will say, _‘it’s rubbish, you don’t know what you’re talking about.’_


You wouldn't consider they might be right. 

What you're missing is a fundamental American self-image some call the American Spirit. It's an individual-centered  love of sovereignty, a defiance of       Tyranny, and a willingness to go to the mat to back that up. The problems we're having with our govt is something we're addressing now.   The pendulum swings back to normal and leftism won't be accepted in this country. Maybe you want to make it about hunting, but it's not really about that, is it?

I don't expect you to understand our culture if you are indeed a British subject. 


I'm not wrong; not about this.  Better than you have tried to say so...and failed.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (08-06-2019),Lone Gunman (08-04-2019),Midgardian/Piru (08-05-2019)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Look Trin, let me explain myself. I know my style often annoys people and they see it as a lecture. That’s because until recently that’s what I did as a living. Part of that involved ideological theory, in other words I take societies apart; I deconstruct them and find out the causal relationships between the historic and behavioural which creates a world view and from that I’m able to work out future consequences. It doesn’t mean I’m always right because it’s predictive, but it’s more than an opinion, it’s not just a guess. It enabled me to miss the western recession, I’ve never seen a food kitchen and I can work internationally because I know how things work. 
> 
> The problem with indoctrinated societies is that its population have a myopic world view, it’s like tunnel vision and it creates a collective bubble of belief, minus the reality. It also produces a short term view. When people like Obama, Clinton and Trump speak they haven’t got a solution, they’re preaching to the already indoctrinated and giving them what they want to hear. Who cares whether Obama failed to heal America or Trump failed to re-create an industrial revolution, you have to focus on the belief, be part of the collective. You don’t have to think anymore, it’s all done for you. It’s why American politicians are so easily able to sell the population a bridge.
> 
> _‘A beam of morning light shown [sic] through the stained-glass windows and illuminated the president-elect's face. Several of the clergy and choir on the altar who also saw it marveled afterward about the presence of the Divine.’_ - The Promise: President Obama, Year One, by Jonathan Alter.
> 
> _‘I could stand in the middle of Fifth Avenue and shoot somebody and I wouldn’t lose any voters.’_ – Donald Trump.
> 
> Those are not election speeches, they’re the result of 24/7 mass-media indoctrination for cult followers. Now, that’s difficult to get through to a mind-set of anyone affected by it and it’s the same in China, or North Korea.
> ...


Again. /sigh

Always watch the first sentence. It provides a generally false statement, to create the attempted foundation for the narrative that is going to follow.

In this case, it was people "see it as a lecture". Nope. That is the set up statement...for whatever else is to follow.

I don't see it as a lecture. I see it as exactly what it is. A Prog spinning a narrative that is annoying, while enjoying our good and decent natures, then using humour as a mask to the different messages you have tried to deliver. Certainly not a lecture. Not even close. You might even have had a few people tell you to stop trying to lecture us...but that is not the general consensus.

Everything after that opening sentence, was pretty much blah, blah, blah to me.

----------

Brat (08-04-2019),FirstGenCanadian (08-06-2019),Lone Gunman (08-04-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

> Look Trin, let me explain myself. [...] Now, there will be the usual people who will say, _its rubbish, you dont know what youre talking about._


You wouldn't consider they might be right. 

What you're missing is a fundamental American self-image some call the American Spirit. It's an individual-centered  love of sovereignty, a defiance of       Tyranny, and a willingness to go to the mat to back that up. The problems we're having with our govt is something we're addressing now.   The pendulum swings back to normal and leftism won't be accepted in this country. Maybe you want to make it about hunting, but it's not really about that, is it?

I don't expect you to understand our culture if you are indeed a British subject. 


I'm not wrong; not about this.  Better than you have tried to say so...and failed.

----------

Brat (08-04-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

Shiet, my aunt used to harvest a deer every year with a Browning top-tier 30-.06 her husband got for her.

Omg, I grew up loving my aunt's chili..couple years ago her son told me it was all venison meat in it..  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

My opinion of her chili is not changed.  :Tongue20: 

If anything, that makes it even better!

----------

Brat (08-04-2019)

----------


## Dan40

He/She/It will rue its obvious attempt to play Trinnity like its played others.

----------

Brat (08-04-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Look Trin, let me explain myself. I know my style often annoys people and they see it as a lecture. Thats because until recently thats what I did as a living. Part of that involved ideological theory, in other words I take societies apart.


Why would you want to do that? What God made let man not put asunder.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Look Trin, let me explain myself. I know my style often annoys people and they see it as a lecture. Thats because until recently thats what I did as a living. Part of that involved ideological theory, in other words I take societies apart; I deconstruct them and find out the causal relationships between the historic and behavioural which creates a world view and from that Im able to work out future consequences. It doesnt mean Im always right because its predictive, but its more than an opinion, its not just a guess. It enabled me to miss the western recession, Ive never seen a food kitchen and I can work internationally because I know how things work. 
> 
> The problem with indoctrinated societies is that its population have a myopic world view, its like tunnel vision and it creates a collective bubble of belief, minus the reality. It also produces a short term view. When people like Obama, Clinton and Trump speak they havent got a solution, theyre preaching to the already indoctrinated and giving them what they want to hear. Who cares whether Obama failed to heal America or Trump failed to re-create an industrial revolution, you have to focus on the belief, be part of the collective. You dont have to think anymore, its all done for you. Its why American politicians are so easily able to sell the population a bridge.
> 
> _A beam of morning light shown [sic] through the stained-glass windows and illuminated the president-elect's face. Several of the clergy and choir on the altar who also saw it marveled afterward about the presence of the Divine._ - The Promise: President Obama, Year One, by Jonathan Alter.
> 
> _I could stand in the middle of Fifth Avenue and shoot somebody and I wouldnt lose any voters._  Donald Trump.
> 
> Those are not election speeches, theyre the result of 24/7 mass-media indoctrination for cult followers. Now, thats difficult to get through to a mind-set of anyone affected by it and its the same in China, or North Korea.
> ...


You sound like a liberal.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> *Banned from sight by ignore method for liberal like behaviour on a conservative forum and in alphabetical order.
> Brat, Dan40, Lone Gunman, Memsofine, Physics Hunter, Piru, Swedgin*
> 
> honored.
> 
> didn't think you could hang.  keep rolling your shitballs, though.
> 
> as we used to say, 'fail troll is fail.'


I have not ignored him, but since I don't want to make you a liar, I will. Done.

----------


## Pork Chop

> You wouldn't consider they might be right. 
> 
> What you're missing is a fundamental American self-image some call the American Spirit. It's an individual-centered  love of sovereignty, a defiance of       Tyranny, and a willingness to go to the mat to back that up. The problems we're having with our govt is something we're addressing now.   The pendulum swings back to normal and leftism won't be accepted in this country. Maybe you want to make it about hunting, but it's not really about that, is it?
> 
> I don't expect you to understand our culture if you are indeed a British subject. 
> 
> 
> I'm not wrong; not about this.  Better than you have tried to say so...and failed.


No Trin I didn’t even consider that whoever ‘they’ are might be right and if I use opinions I make that perfectly clear.

America was founded on individualism as a reaction to the absolutism of European monarchies. It was a designer built society, a refuge. It promised materialism and that held it together until the apple pie ran out in the recent great recession. What you’re seeing now are the consequences when the cohesion of materialism that held it all together ended and there’s nothing to replace it. That’s what the guy in the previous post link was trying to say and why it’s failing.

The days of the eagle flying over a mountain and a militia standing ready to defend are long gone, as are the Soviet and British empires. They too weren’t suited to a mass-transient 21st nation state. You’re now more likely to see a flag burner and Antifa than the old ideal. 

The American spirit died a long time ago, but remains an ingrained belief. The people themselves know there’s something wrong, they just can’t quite put their finger on it. It’s why they’ve been voting for change since 2008. If you look underneath all the underlying problems in both left and right there’s a central theme – I want! It’s not a coincidence that one half got an Obama phone and the other half a ‘put it on the debt bill’ tax cut. It’s that materialism again. You’re now getting a choice, liberal fascism or corporate fascism. 

You can’t address the problems of government, it’s part of the system along with the industrial and military complex and reserve currency dollar profit which ensures you have a first-world lifestyle. Trin, if ever the swamp was drained there wouldn’t be an America. This ‘swamp draining’ thing was so outlandish it wasn’t even news outside America.

You say _‘leftism won’t be accepted in this country.’_ Trin you’ve just had eight years of Obama that people voted in. Look at the threads here, ‘leftism’ hasn’t gone away, it’s still there and like Reagan before him, Trump is a short term stop gap. They will come back and it’s the indoctrination that says it will never happen. It’s not about culture, it’s about an ideology. Aren’t you aware that Clinton polled more votes than Trump, or the Dems took back the house in the mid-terms? Yes, it does matter, they’re warning signs. The litmus test is the ballot box. I don’t just say ‘you’re wrong’ to anyone who disagrees, I try to bring some reality into the belief bubble. I’m long past the ‘it could never happen here’ stage. I’ve spent too many years in countries where it did happen. 

You think we Brits also didn’t go through the same thing with the British Empire? The same, ‘Damned foreigners, don’t know how lucky they are to have us.’ Many countries are now abandoning the dollar (it’s what pays for your first-world lifestyles) and both Russia and China are buying gold like there’s no tomorrow. What you’re living through is the slow motion collapse of an empire. Now many will laugh at this, but there will be a few who read it and quietly go away and have a think. That’s what I try to do, cut through the belief system.

The thread was about hunting and has moved onto something else. The only reason I’m still replying is because you’re a mod. I’ve already had a warning and I know that if I unblock certain characters and join in again I’ll be very quickly reported and suspended or banned. I’m well aware I’m being baited although I can't see the posts. I’m not arguing with indoctrinated minds, I explain and leave people to make their own minds up. I think around about now we’re both wondering whether I should continue?

----------

Knightkore (08-05-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

@Trinnity

When you remove the indoctrination and substitute reality, it starts to become clearer. Unfortunately, the indoctrination often prevents that. Its why people outside looking in often have a more objective view and why theyre disliked. They disturb the beliefs, they rock the boat, they focus on reality and thats something thats taboo. Its nothing to do with liberalism, but the mind-set labels all who dont conform as the enemy and liberal becomes an adjective.

On one side you have people who cant comprehend that if you lose the house in the mid-terms its not a win and from the other side, people that believe illegal immigration centers are concentration camps. The indoctrination applies to both sides, its cult behaviour. Divide into groups, keep the heretics at bay, while one side screams Nazis and Fascists and on the other traitors and liberals.

Youre not meant to understand this because youre not conditioned to and is why I explain it. Trump is not a conservative, hes a self-confessed nationalist and hes up against International Socialism using cultural Marxism. Its nothing to do with conservatives or liberals; theyre just understandable simplified terms people use. So when people shout, youre a liberal it makes me wonder how I can be a liberal, but against open borders and identity politics. Or a globalist when Im an opponent of exploitation as an economic foreign policy. They say it because they dont know what these kind of terms mean, but go pack animal mentality with the sound bites. Same on the opposite spectrum; how many know what National Socialism (Nazi) actually is, or that racism is a dislike of skin colour, not mass immigration? Its simply indoctrinated low information passed off as knowledge.

Ive lost count of the times Ive had to explain such simple theories specifically to an American audience as the difference between socialism as a taxation method to fund essential services and socialist policies as government dependency, or the difference between private wealth funded socialist policies and communism as the state ownership of the means and modes of production. Its no wonder I get the you live in a s**t hole and other abusive comments and I can feel the anger and hatred. In all the politics and social science exams Ive ever prepared, this isnt opinion, its bog standard High School knowledge in the rest of the world. It was you Trin that asked me to explain myself and so I did. 

Youll get the odd one outside America who believes God appoints presidents, Muslims want democracy and ISIS have built a base on the moon, but theyll be a bit thin on the ground. I dont do indoctrination lockstep Trin.

----------


## Pork Chop

@Trinnity

When you remove the indoctrination and substitute reality, it starts to become clearer. Unfortunately, the indoctrination often prevents that. It’s why people outside looking in often have a more objective view and why they’re disliked. They disturb the beliefs, they rock the boat, they focus on reality and that’s something that’s taboo. It’s nothing to do with liberalism, but the mind-set labels all who don’t conform as the enemy and ‘liberal’ becomes an adjective.

On one side you have people who can’t comprehend that if you lose the house in the mid-terms it’s not a win and from the other side, people that believe illegal immigration centers are concentration camps. The indoctrination applies to both sides, its cult behaviour. Divide into groups, keep the heretics at bay, while one side screams Nazis and Fascists and on the other traitors and liberals.

You’re not meant to understand this because you’re not conditioned to and is why I explain it. Trump is not a conservative, he’s a self-confessed nationalist and he’s up against International Socialism using cultural Marxism. It’s nothing to do with conservatives or liberals; they’re just understandable simplified terms people use. So when people shout, _‘you’re a liberal’_ it makes me wonder how I can be a liberal, but against open borders and identity politics. Or a globalist when I’m an opponent of exploitation as an economic foreign policy. They say it because they don’t know what these kind of terms mean, but go pack animal mentality with the sound bites. Same on the opposite spectrum; how many know what National Socialism (Nazi) actually is, or that racism is a dislike of skin colour, not mass immigration? It’s simply indoctrinated low information passed off as knowledge.

I’ve lost count of the times I’ve had to explain such simple theories specifically to an American audience as the difference between socialism as a taxation method to fund essential services and socialist policies as government dependency, or the difference between private wealth funded socialist policies and communism as the state ownership of the means and modes of production. It’s no wonder I get the _‘you live in a s**t hole’_ and other abusive comments and I can feel the anger and hatred. In all the politics and social science exams I’ve ever prepared, this isn’t opinion, it’s bog standard High School knowledge in the rest of the world. 

It was you Trin that asked me to explain myself and so I did. You’ll get the odd one outside America who believes God appoints presidents, Muslims want democracy and ISIS have built a base on the moon, but they’ll be a bit thin on the ground. I don’t do indoctrination lockstep Trin.

----------


## Trinnity

Pompous ass.

----------

Hillofbeans (08-05-2019),Swedgin (08-05-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

We get it dude.

YOU are right and everyone else in this thread is wrong.

Wrong about OUR facts (Many of mine you have conveniently ignored, I have noticed....)

Wrong about OUR understanding of OUR laws and culture.

Wrong about OUR OPINIONS.

You are quite humble, that way.

Now, not to be overly Trumpian, or anything, but....maybe you should spend a bit of this effort telling Yanks what to think.....in working towards some of the issues in your own nation.

----------

Knightkore (08-05-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

His attitude is part of the reason Great Britain is declining. I wouldn't' take advice from him if my life depended on it - which it would not. 
 @Pork Chop, how many times have you been to America and for how long?

----------


## Knightkore

> No Trin I didn’t even consider that whoever ‘they’ are might be right and if I use opinions I make that perfectly clear.
> 
> America was founded on individualism as a reaction to the absolutism of European monarchies. It was a designer built society, a refuge. It promised materialism and that held it together until the apple pie ran out in the recent great recession. What you’re seeing now are the consequences when the cohesion of materialism that held it all together ended and there’s nothing to replace it. That’s what the guy in the previous post link was trying to say and why it’s failing.
> 
> The days of the eagle flying over a mountain and a militia standing ready to defend are long gone, as are the Soviet and British empires. They too weren’t suited to a mass-transient 21st nation state. You’re now more likely to see a flag burner and Antifa than the old ideal. 
> 
> The American spirit died a long time ago, but remains an ingrained belief. The people themselves know there’s something wrong, they just can’t quite put their finger on it. It’s why they’ve been voting for change since 2008. If you look underneath all the underlying problems in both left and right there’s a central theme – I want! It’s not a coincidence that one half got an Obama phone and the other half a ‘put it on the debt bill’ tax cut. It’s that materialism again. You’re now getting a choice, liberal fascism or corporate fascism. 
> 
> You can’t address the problems of government, it’s part of the system along with the industrial and military complex and reserve currency dollar profit which ensures you have a first-world lifestyle. Trin, if ever the swamp was drained there wouldn’t be an America. This ‘swamp draining’ thing was so outlandish it wasn’t even news outside America.
> ...


Your analysis is insightful & yet misses a large part of the founding of America & what Alexis De Tocqueville wrote about.

Who by the way was from your area of this planet.

I don't know what you believe but the HUGE part you are missing as many do is God.

This country was not founded on materialism.  It was founded on God {don't listen to atheists on this thread.....they'll just confuse you because they can't admit it themselves which is part of the problem}.  Perhaps not solely on God but a significant foundation of America was on God, The Bible & Jesus.  Once America ceased to be good {by drifting away from this crucial founding} as Alexis said, America has ceased to be great.

What you are looking at are America & even Britain being godless, post-Christian societies and unless this changes and one or the other or both return to that significant & crucial foundation.....America & Britain will not only continue to decline but islam WILL take over.  Not atheism.  But islam.

So if you don't believe.  If you don't know God, exercise your individualism while you still have the freedom to do so & repent & make Jesus your saviour.

----------


## Knightkore

> His attitude is part of the reason Great Britain is declining. I wouldn't' take advice from him if my life depended on it - which it would not. 
>  @Pork Chop, how many times have you been to America and for how long?


There are interesting points he makes.  But there are some significant areas he is missing.

And his approach is.....cantankerous.

----------

Swedgin (08-05-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> @Trinnity
> 
> When you remove the indoctrination and substitute reality, it starts to become clearer. Unfortunately, the indoctrination often prevents that. It’s why people outside looking in often have a more objective view and why they’re disliked. They disturb the beliefs, they rock the boat, they focus on reality and that’s something that’s taboo. It’s nothing to do with liberalism, but the mind-set labels all who don’t conform as the enemy and ‘liberal’ becomes an adjective.
> 
> On one side you have people who can’t comprehend that if you lose the house in the mid-terms it’s not a win and from the other side, people that believe illegal immigration centers are concentration camps. The indoctrination applies to both sides, its cult behaviour. Divide into groups, keep the heretics at bay, while one side screams Nazis and Fascists and on the other traitors and liberals.
> 
> You’re not meant to understand this because you’re not conditioned to and is why I explain it. Trump is not a conservative, he’s a self-confessed nationalist and he’s up against International Socialism using cultural Marxism. It’s nothing to do with conservatives or liberals; they’re just understandable simplified terms people use. So when people shout, _‘you’re a liberal’_ it makes me wonder how I can be a liberal, but against open borders and identity politics. Or a globalist when I’m an opponent of exploitation as an economic foreign policy. They say it because they don’t know what these kind of terms mean, but go pack animal mentality with the sound bites. Same on the opposite spectrum; how many know what National Socialism (Nazi) actually is, or that racism is a dislike of skin colour, not mass immigration? It’s simply indoctrinated low information passed off as knowledge.
> 
> I’ve lost count of the times I’ve had to explain such simple theories specifically to an American audience as the difference between socialism as a taxation method to fund essential services and socialist policies as government dependency, or the difference between private wealth funded socialist policies and communism as the state ownership of the means and modes of production. It’s no wonder I get the _‘you live in a s**t hole’_ and other abusive comments and I can feel the anger and hatred. In all the politics and social science exams I’ve ever prepared, this isn’t opinion, it’s bog standard High School knowledge in the rest of the world. 
> ...


"Trump is not a conservative, he’s a self-confessed nationalist and he’s  up against International Socialism using cultural Marxism."


{This quote right here.....this very quote is the linchpin of the whole concept that you have put forth and you are spot on with this.  The fascinating part of it?  This is a worldwide struggle right now.  I nearly every country I think we are in a kind World War where THESE two concepts are fighting for control of the next decade or even the next fifty to one hundred years.  We better hope President Trump & Trumpers & the new UK president wins.  Because if not socialism/marxism along with islam will be overriding ideologies that control the planet for some time to come.  And once again.....the only way OUR side wins.....the only way WE have any advantage is through God, The Bible & Jesus.}

----------


## Knightkore

By the way, I don't want to be a downer but in Revelation America doesn't seem to be around.  Or at least a recognizable America.  Is it possible that the socialist/marxist/islamist mix wins out because people never turned back to God?  At least on a significant level?  Why you read that people would be beheaded & that they would murder us thinking they were doing God's bidding?  Sound like islam to you?  Only way that could happen is if they "won".

Why in the Bible it says Christians run to the mountains.

Should Christians Flee to the Mountains in the End Times?

We know that not all Christians will leave for the mountains, because of what it says in _Revelation  6:9-11 ...'And when he had opened the fifth seal, I saw under the altar the souls of them that were slain  for the word of God, and for the testimony which they held:  And they cried with a loud voice, saying, How long, O Lord, holy and true,  dost thou not judge and avenge our blood on them that dwell on the earth?  And white robes were given unto every one of them; and it was  said unto them, that they should rest yet for a little season, until their fellowservants also and their brethren, that should be killed as they were, should be fulfilled.'

_Is there any other good reason for Christians to flee to the mountains  or countryside?  Well, we can all see the moral degradation that is happening around us in the towns and cities.  Drink, drugs, violence  and all kinds of sin and evil is happening all around us.  Not only that, but the way of life in the larger cities is contrary to God.   People have no time for Jesus anymore, they are too busy living the city life of work, play and shopping.  Even professing Christians  have little time for God because they have filled their lives with so much stuff, that Christ is pushed aside amid the hustle and bustle of  life.  Add to that the pollution of the cities from factories and vehicles, and you have a very good reason to escape to the  countryside.  There is also so much temptation around us these days  within the cities, that many are falling pray to satan's devices.


Will it be a wise move to leave the larger cities?  Definitely yes!  *The final signal for us to leave the cities and move to the countryside will be the enforcement of the mark of the beast*. Many  will escape to the countryside and mountains, while others will be captured and killed. The fact that Revelation 13 says we will not be  able to buy or sell will be a big factor in deciding to go to the countryside for many  Christians.  What I would ask is that you fall to your knees before your Heavenly Father and ask for His guidance on this.  Does He  want you to go now?  Can you go now? Trust in the only One who can  provide for you and your families needs ... _Philippians 4:19 ...'But my God shall supply all your need according to his riches in glory by Christ Jesus.'_ ... Whatever you choose to do, please continue to live for Christ Jesus every day.  Keep looking up, study the Bible and keep watching and waiting for His glorious return.

----------


## Canadianeye

> We get it dude.
> 
> YOU are right and everyone else in this thread is wrong.
> 
> Wrong about OUR facts (Many of mine you have conveniently ignored, I have noticed....)
> 
> Wrong about OUR understanding of OUR laws and culture.
> 
> Wrong about OUR OPINIONS.
> ...


I've tried to teach him many times about why he is wrong, but he is self indoctrinated (in a sense) by his own ability to string words together that feeds the incapability in him, to see certain realities.

It is difficult to describe, but it along these lines:

There is an old saying, about not seeing the forest for the trees, well, he continually paints grandiose trees, from what he considers a position of looking down upon the tapestry of his making...yet still does not see the forest.

He cannot grasp (because of the taperstry he creates on reality) that all of us have 30/40/50 years of reality as Conservatives, and that 100 words or 10,000 words slung together with some humour or wit...cannot change the truth of actual reality, of what we have witnessed from Dems/Libs/Progs ideologies.

His tapestry continually tries to paint our life experiences as equal and as accountable as them...which every single one of us knows, is never going to happen.

They murder babies. They ruined the education system. They ruined the nuclear family. They ruined societal values. They poison our children. They destroyed the Press. They are destroying freedom of speech. The are destroying the rule of law. They destroyed love of country. They destroy language. They destroy traditions of marriage. They destroy the very concept of men, and of women. They destroyed the church in pursuit of attacking the nuclear family. They support our enemies. They subjucate minorites. They were the Klan. They were the Jim Crowes. They are the morally bankrupt.

He paints his tapestry, to say we are indoctrinated like them...because we, and many other nations in the world are finding our voice, because of a President in America who is making that happen.

He cannot grasp that justifiably finding our voice...is not the same as being just as indoctrinated as them - and that is because he looks down on his created tapestry, that blocks reality, and he cannot see the forest for his trees.

----------

Brat (08-05-2019),Knightkore (08-05-2019),Swedgin (08-05-2019)

----------


## Jen

> By the way, I don't want to be a downer but in Revelation America doesn't seem to be around.  Or at least a recognizable America.  Is it possible that the socialist/marxist/islamist mix wins out because people never turned back to God?  At least on a significant level?  Why you read that people would be beheaded & that they would murder us thinking they were doing God's bidding?  Sound like islam to you?  Only way that could happen is if they "won".
> 
> Why in the Bible it says Christians run to the mountains.
> 
> Should Christians Flee to the Mountains in the End Times?
> 
> We know that not all Christians will leave for the mountains, because of what it says in _Revelation  6:9-11 ...'And when he had opened the fifth seal, I saw under the altar the souls of them that were slain  for the word of God, and for the testimony which they held:  And they cried with a loud voice, saying, How long, O Lord, holy and true,  dost thou not judge and avenge our blood on them that dwell on the earth?  And white robes were given unto every one of them; and it was  said unto them, that they should rest yet for a little season, until their fellowservants also and their brethren, that should be killed as they were, should be fulfilled.'
> 
> _Is there any other good reason for Christians to flee to the mountains  or countryside?  Well, we can all see the moral degradation that is happening around us in the towns and cities.  Drink, drugs, violence  and all kinds of sin and evil is happening all around us.  Not only that, but the way of life in the larger cities is contrary to God.   People have no time for Jesus anymore, they are too busy living the city life of work, play and shopping.  Even professing Christians  have little time for God because they have filled their lives with so much stuff, that Christ is pushed aside amid the hustle and bustle of  life.  Add to that the pollution of the cities from factories and vehicles, and you have a very good reason to escape to the  countryside.  There is also so much temptation around us these days  within the cities, that many are falling pray to satan's devices.
> ...


I am in the countryside now..........and I am content here.  Safe.  And if the worst happens, I will be safe from it for quite a while.  But it is looking like when my husband retires, we will go back to the city.  I've told God I don't want to go there, but also that if He puts me there............  I will still be content.

Thank you for your post. I took it to heart.

----------

Brat (08-05-2019),Knightkore (08-05-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> I am in the countryside now..........and I am content here.  Safe.  And if the worst happens, I will be safe from it for quite a while.  But it is looking like when my husband retires, we will go back to the city.  I've told God I don't want to go there, but also that if He puts me there............  I will still be content.
> 
> Thank you for your post. I took it to heart.


I have said for people to fight back and as men & women of God we should fight the good fight but ultimately as followers of Jesus we already HAVE the victory He has won for no matter the worldly losses we face.

We KNOW the ultimate end.  It's in His Word.  We win.  No matter if it seems evil might take this earth, theirs will be a pyrrhic victory.  In fact on that cross as Jesus said "It is finished".....we as His followers already have the victory.

So let that revelation encourage you.  We live our lives from this victory no matter what the enemy does or does not do.

Praise God!

----------

Brat (08-05-2019),Jen (08-05-2019),Physics Hunter (08-06-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

> "Trump is not a conservative, he’s a self-confessed nationalist and he’s  up against International Socialism using cultural Marxism."
> {This quote right here.....this very quote is the linchpin of the whole concept that you have put forth and you are spot on with this.


Agreed. 




> This country was not founded on materialism.  It was founded on God


True. That in itself puts the individual's rights above the govt. That's what it is to be an American.




> I've tried to teach him many times about why he is wrong, but he is self indoctrinated (in a sense) by his own ability to string words together that feeds the incapability in him, to see certain realities.


It has an elitist tone.

----------

Brat (08-05-2019),Knightkore (08-05-2019)

----------


## Pork Chop

> His attitude is part of the reason Great Britain is declining. I wouldn't' take advice from him if my life depended on it - which it would not. 
>  @Pork Chop, how many times have you been to America and for how long?


You miss the point and the ‘you’ve never been here’ is a cliché. I’ve never been to Venezuela either, but I knew what would happen there. I suspect you’ve never lived or been in every state in the US either. It’s over; centrist politics, conservatism, the American apple pie … The industrial era is over, it’s all downhill from now on. Remember the heady days of the credit boom pre-2008 recession? I bet you thought that would never end either. Why do you think I left? 

You laugh at Europe and then got Obama, the hard left democrats, Muslims, open borders … You didn’t know it was all coming out of Europe? I’m not upset, if I feel like it I’ll just go back to the International forums. I know that you have to keep the forum lockstep, so it’s understandable, but when the decline becomes obvious even to the indoctrinated, remember what I said. This isn’t going to end well and the vast majority here won’t explain it to you, they’re in the same lifeboat. Nationalism is the last lifeboat.

I’m only back in the UK for a couple of years maximum and then I’m off again, so good luck to you all.  :Smiley20:

----------

Knightkore (08-05-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> You miss the point and the ‘you’ve never been here’ is a cliché. I’ve never been to Venezuela either, but I knew what would happen there. I suspect you’ve never lived or been in every state in the US either. It’s over; centrist politics, conservatism, the American apple pie … The industrial era is over, it’s all downhill from now on. Remember the heady days of the credit boom pre-2008 recession? I bet you thought that would never end either. Why do you think I left? 
> 
> You laugh at Europe and then got Obama, the hard left democrats, Muslims, open borders … You didn’t know it was all coming out of Europe? I’m not upset, if I feel like it I’ll just go back to the International forums. I know that you have to keep the forum lockstep, so it’s understandable, but when the decline becomes obvious even to the indoctrinated, remember what I said. This isn’t going to end well and the vast majority here won’t explain it to you, they’re in the same lifeboat. Nationalism is the last lifeboat.
> 
> I’m only back in the UK for a couple of years maximum and then I’m off again, so good luck to you all.


You see that decline even further now with the push for Red Flag Laws circumventing America's lawful Constitution/Second Amendment.

Whatever else you make quite a bit of sense.  A bit fatalistic but we DO have to fight back no matter how bleak it looks.  If nationalism is the last lifeboat then that is what we have to fight.  But I think getting back to God is the real lifebattleship we need.  There is no way around that.

----------

Kris P Bacon (08-06-2019),Swedgin (08-05-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

> You laugh at Europe


And there it is. Now I get it. Some people here poked you with the typical "we beat you in the revolution" . I remember now. 






> and then got Obama, the hard left democrats, Muslims, open borders … You didn’t know it was all coming out of Europe?


It's been building in this country since the Wilson administration. He admired the soviet communists. Obama is a marxist of the Black Liberation Theology bent. It was he, Eric Holder, and Valerie Jarrett who ushered in our southern invasion. 

We'll get the borders secure as a modern sovereign country should. You've got some different problems at home you need to work on.





> I know that you have to keep the forum lockstep, so it’s understandable,


You don't know anything about me. 


How many times have you been to America?

----------

Daily Bread (08-05-2019),Knightkore (08-05-2019),Physics Hunter (08-06-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

I hope Brits aren't the reason why we have not seen @Tom-Cruise lately.

----------

Knightkore (08-05-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

Tom is very nice. I wonder where he is. :Thinking:

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Your analysis is insightful & yet misses a large part of the founding of America & what Alexis De Tocqueville wrote about.
> 
> Who by the way was from your area of this planet.
> 
> I don't know what you believe but the HUGE part you are missing as many do is God.
> 
> This country was not founded on materialism.  It was founded on God {don't listen to atheists on this thread.....they'll just confuse you because they can't admit it themselves which is part of the problem}.  Perhaps not solely on God but a significant foundation of America was on God, The Bible & Jesus.  Once America ceased to be good {by drifting away from this crucial founding} as Alexis said, America has ceased to be great.
> 
> What you are looking at are America & even Britain being godless, post-Christian societies and unless this changes and one or the other or both return to that significant & crucial foundation.....America & Britain will not only continue to decline but islam WILL take over.  Not atheism.  But islam.
> ...


Alexis de Tocqueville's Democracy in America is not 3 feet away from me. I must have missed that part. I definitely missed something big!

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Tom is very nice. I wonder where he is.


His last post is his clue. Yes, I like Tom very much.

----------


## Knightkore

> Alexis de Tocqueville's Democracy in America is not 3 feet away from me. I must have missed that part. I definitely missed something big!


 Not  until I went into the churches of America and heard her pulpits flame  with righteousness did I understand the secret of her genius and power.  America is great because America is good, and if America ever ceases to  be good, America will cease to be great. 
Alexis de Tocqueville 


Society  will develop a new kind of servitude which covers the surface of  society with a network of complicated rules, through which the most  original minds and the most energetic characters cannot penetrate. It  does not tyrannise but it compresses, enervates, extinguishes, and  stupefies a people, till each nation is reduced to nothing better than a  flock of timid and industrious animals, of which the government is the  shepherd. 
Alexis de Tocqueville 

I  studied the Quran a great deal. I came away from that study with the  conviction that by and large there have been few religions in the world  as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. As far as I can see, it is the  principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world  and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and  political tendencies are in my opinion more to be feared, and I  therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of  progress in relation to paganism itself. 
Alexis de Tocqueville 

Democracy  and socialism have nothing in common but one word, equality. But notice  the difference: while democracy seeks equality in liberty, socialism  seeks equality in restraint and servitude. 
Alexis de Tocqueville 

Despotism  often presents itself as the repairer of all the ills suffered, the  support of just rights, defender of the oppressed, and founder of order. 
Alexis de Tocqueville 


Liberty cannot be established without morality, nor morality without faith. 
Alexis de Tocqueville 

Religion  in America . . . Must be regarded as the foremost of the political  institutions for that country; for if it does not impart a taste for  freedom, it facilitates the use of it . . . I do know know whether all  Americans have a sincere faith in their religion - for who can search  the human heart? - But I am certain that they hold it to be  indispensable to the maintenance of republican institutions. This  opinion is not peculiar to a class of citizens or a party, but it  belongs to the whole nation and to every rank of society. 
Alexis de Tocqueville 


The American Republic will endure until the day Congress discovers that it can bribe the public with the public's money. Alexis de Tocqueville 


         “America is great because she is good. If America ceases to be good, America will cease to be great.”   
  ―        Alexis de Tocqueville

----------


## Knightkore

“When the taste for physical gratifications among them has grown more  rapidly than their education . . . the time will come when men are  carried away and lose all self-restraint . . . . It is not necessary to  do violence to such a people in order to strip them of the rights they  enjoy; they themselves willingly loosen their hold. . . . they neglect  their chief business which is to remain their own masters.”   
  ―        Alexis de Tocqueville,               Democracy in America Volume 2 

{These quotes by Alexis.....are absolutely CHILLING.  America is over.}

----------


## Knightkore

“What good does it do me, after all, if an ever-watchful authority  keeps an eye out to ensure that my pleasures will be tranquil and races  ahead of me to ward off all danger, sparing me the need even to think  about such things, if that authority, even as it removes the smallest  thorns from my path, is also absolute master of my liberty and my life;  if it monopolizes vitality and existence to such a degree that when it  languishes, everything around it must also languish; when it sleeps,  everything must also sleep; and when it dies, everything must also  perish?

There are some nations in Europe whose inhabitants think  of themselves in a sense as colonists, indifferent to the fate of the  place they live in. The greatest changes occur in their country without  their cooperation. They are not even aware of precisely what has taken  place. They suspect it; they have heard of the event by chance. More  than that, they are unconcerned with the fortunes of their village, the  safety of their streets, the fate of their church and its vestry. They  think that such things have nothing to do with them, that they belong to  a powerful stranger called “the government.” They enjoy these goods as  tenants, without a sense of ownership, and never give a thought to how  they might be improved. They are so divorced from their own interests  that even when their own security and that of their children is finally  compromised, they do not seek to avert the danger themselves but cross  their arms and wait for the nation as a whole to come to their aid. Yet  as utterly as they sacrifice their own free will, they are no fonder of  obedience than anyone else. They submit, it is true, to the whims of a  clerk, but no sooner is force removed than they are glad to defy the law  as a defeated enemy. Thus one finds them ever wavering between  servitude and license.

When a nation has reached this point, it  must either change its laws and mores or perish, for the well of public  virtue has run dry: in such a place one no longer finds citizens but  only subjects.”   
  ―        Alexis de Tocqueville,               Democracy in America 

{Holy CRAP.}

----------

Swedgin (08-06-2019)

----------


## MedicineBow

Pit bull fights, throwing bricks at birds, slavery....once the comparisons to hunting and hunters doing this, he lost the argument.  

One thing I've noticed with anti hunters is that most are hypocrites and paint everyone with the same brush. They stereotype...all of them do it. I spent years over on Politix 'debating' with these folks.

Once you try to apply a stereotype like all hunters supporting pit bull fights,  you've lost the argument and any credibility.  

He lost the argument and now wishes to run. So be it.

----------

Knightkore (08-06-2019),Swedgin (08-06-2019)

----------

